# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *December 2016*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_your occupation codes # and name

your EOI lodgement date

your total points

Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Last rounds of the 2016! Good luck all!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hope I will get it in next round..
261313, 65points, eoi date:09 Nov 2016

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Praying hard to get in next round..what are my chances ..Please advice!!!
263111, sub class 189, 65 points, EOI Effective date:19 Nov 2016


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Hoping this is my month. 2212 (Auditors, Etc.) is now officially back in September date of effect. I've got a friend who got his invite today with a date of effect of 12 September. 
My details
Anzsco code: 2212
Points: 70
EOI Date: 23 September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

following


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

subscribing!!


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Subscribing. December should be Ours


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Praying hard to get in next round..what are my chances ..Please advice!!!
> 263111, sub class 189, 65 points, EOI Effective date:19 Nov 2016


You need to wait till end of Dec. Guys who submitted EOI during end Oct is still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

last month of the year 2016.. subscribing


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope to receive the most beautiful xmas gift. AN INVITATION


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

welcoming the 2016 final month invitation rounds - subscriptions and subscribers including me


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

Subscribed.... no luck in the November rounds.. 😐

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hard luck guys November round was not fruitful to all joining here.. Would say do not loose hope you all will have your ITAs too.. 

Expecting the December round to be on 6th and 20th. Good to know that the second round is not close to Christmas or else DIBP could shelve it and have only one round.

Just keep your fingers crossed and also hope that the total number of Invites to be sent out is not decreased.


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

following


----------



## aussiedreamer2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

lily0828 said:


> following


Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

aussiedreamer2016 said:


> subscribing


Welcome to IWL (Invitation Waiting List) buddy  cheers !!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*December 2016 EOI dates??*

What are the December dates for EOI invite?

*65 *points submitted on *11/11/2016 *in *2613*11 category !

I analysed myimmitracker and it tells that people with 2613 category and 65 points get invite after one cycle. So, expecting in NEXT !! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> What are the December dates for EOI invite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, you would receive in December round as currently 10-13 days are moving the cutoff for 65 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> What are the December dates for EOI invite?
> 
> *65 *points submitted on *11/11/2016 *in *2613*11 category !
> 
> I analysed myimmitracker and it tells that people with 2613 category and 65 points get invite after one cycle. So, expecting in NEXT !! :fingerscrossed:


Yes, you should receive and so should be my case :fingerscrossed: Lets see


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Expecting an invite in December..Hopefully :fingerscrossed:

=====================================================
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE-A : L-81, R-75, S-69, W-87 ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 15/Nov/2016 ( 8 - 2 = 6 years ) ( 10 points )
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 16/Nov/2016 ( 189 - 65 )
Invitation : Waiting 
=====================================================


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

09 November 2016 round results & October State Nominations have been updated.

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## Dan_woody01 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hoping to get invited in December as my 457 visa runs out but don't think it's likely and will need to sell house etc. doesn't help code reports have jumped around so much.

Code 2212
Points 70
DOE 03/11/2016


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Yes, you would receive in December round as currently 10-13 days are moving the cutoff for 65 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's pray for this. I'm 65 pointer in the 2335 group. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

I hope Iscah is wrong about only 70 pointers get invitation. =/
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis0911161.pdf


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys,
I was assessed as Production engineer by EA. However, I am wondering if I can do a new assessment in order to try be recognized in a different occupation.
I am asking this because I was entitled to choose among Engineering technologist, Electronics engineer and Production engineer.

As production engineer is about to have no more invitations, maybe I can try a new assessment. Please advise me!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I hope Iscah is wrong about only 70 pointers get invitation. =/
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis0911161.pdf


I'd say he's correct. Or else they didn't invite any EOIs at all in the last 2 rounds.

Anyway you need at least 65 points from now on to score an invite for such occupations.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> I was assessed as Production engineer by EA. However, I am wondering if I can do a new assessment in order to try be recognized in a different occupation.
> I am asking this because I was entitled to choose among Engineering technologist, Electronics engineer and Production engineer.
> 
> As production engineer is about to have no more invitations, maybe I can try a new assessment. Please advise me!




If you do I would leave your current EOI alone and then do a new EOI with a skills assessment for electronic engineer. 


ANZSCO Code: 21213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> I was assessed as Production engineer by EA. However, I am wondering if I can do a new assessment in order to try be recognized in a different occupation.
> I am asking this because I was entitled to choose among Engineering technologist, Electronics engineer and Production engineer.
> 
> As production engineer is about to have no more invitations, maybe I can try a new assessment. Please advise me!


Do you have an email saying that you can one choose one of the mentioned three occupations? If yes you can talk to your assessor and he might do something... Either way talk to him explain your situation you have nothing to lose 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> I'd say he's correct. Or else they didn't invite any EOIs at all in the last 2 rounds.
> 
> Anyway you need at least 65 points from now on to score an invite for such occupations.


in the round on 09/11 seems that they didn't at all. In the latest round in this week I've seen very few people getting invite. To be honest, I saw only two mechanical engineers.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> Do you have an email saying that you can one choose one of the mentioned three occupations? If yes you can talk to your assessor and he might do something... Either way talk to him explain your situation you have nothing to lose
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Yes, I might talk to him. But my assessment is finalized you know. I don't know if I can change now. But, who know? lol

my first doubt is if I can apply once again for a new assessment through EA.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Yes, I might talk to him. But my assessment is finalized you know. I don't know if I can change now. But, who know? lol
> 
> my first doubt is if I can apply once again for a new assessment through EA.


Well ea website says re applying is case to case basis... So try to get electronics engineer if he allows or else ask if you could reapply.. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> I was assessed as Production engineer by EA. However, I am wondering if I can do a new assessment in order to try be recognized in a different occupation.
> I am asking this because I was entitled to choose among Engineering technologist, Electronics engineer and Production engineer.
> 
> As production engineer is about to have no more invitations, maybe I can try a new assessment. Please advise me!




I thought about doing the same and I sent them an email. They told me that I need to lodge another application. However, it is expensive but it seems we are running out of options!

My question, does we have to do CDR all over again? Or just edit the previous one.
Please Lucas let me if you choose to reapplay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Guys, take a look at the below link, most of the occupations (including software) are closed for the next 4 months until March 2017.It's a state sponsorship for 190 subclass for Melbourne which falls under VIC state

Victorian Government closes skilled visa applications for ICT occupations

Victorian Government closes skilled visa applications for ICT occupations | SBS Your Language


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> I thought about doing the same and I sent them an email. They told me that I need to lodge another application. However, it is expensive but it seems we are running out of options!
> 
> My question, does we have to do CDR all over again? Or just edit the previous one.
> Please Lucas let me if you choose to reapplay.
> ...


Hi che.mostafa,

now I am just searching about this situation and haven't decided yet. But if it's OK to apply once again to try a different occupation, I believe I will do. As I have strong skills in electronics, I belive I will go for electronics engineer.

So, there is no problem to reapply for EA? I believe the CDR's must be other works and not the latest ones used in the previous assessment.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

As very less number of invites were sent to mechanical engineers, basically occupations under 2335 category. Does it mean that 2335 people are done for 2016-2017? My points are 65 and I submitted my EOI on 4th of November. Any speculations?


----------



## vchandar (Oct 1, 2016)

subscribing and following :fingerscrossed:


----------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
PTE : 10 points
ACS positive : 10 points
Education : 15 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 25/Nov/2016 ( 189 - 65 points)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> As very less number of invites were sent to mechanical engineers, basically occupations under 2335 category. Does it mean that 2335 people are done for 2016-2017? My points are 65 and I submitted my EOI on 4th of November. Any speculations?


i have responded my thoughts in the following thread for your post : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tations-november-2016-a-149.html#post11492650

kindly take a look !


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Guys, take a look at the below link, most of the occupations (including software) are closed for the next 4 months until March 2017.It's a state sponsorship for 190 subclass for Melbourne which falls under VIC state
> 
> Victorian Government closes skilled visa applications for ICT occupations
> 
> Victorian Government closes skilled visa applications for ICT occupations | SBS Your Language


that's right , until march 6 2017 ICT is closed in Victoria !!!


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

I have submitted my EOI on 9th November 2016. I fall under 233916.
I submitted for 189 with 65 points. When should I expect my ITA?!
Also does anybody know what are the dates gor december?!


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Ananyasen said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 9th November 2016. I fall under 233916.
> I submitted for 189 with 65 points. When should I expect my ITA?!
> Also does anybody know what are the dates gor december?!


This is as per analysis by ISCAH

Other Engineering Professionals
–
DIBP did not pro rata this occupation until over half the 
occupations were used (503 out of 1000) just two rounds into the program year. 
So now as they limit 
the invites to just 28 per round it has forced the invite mark up to 65 points with about a 6 weeks 
wait for a 65 point EOI lodged today. Based on 28 per round this occupation will close in mid April 
2017


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

*December EOI dates*

Anyone has info on probable EOI dates in December

Is it
14th and 28th Dec
OR
7th and 21st Dec


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

usankara said:


> This is as per analysis by ISCAH
> 
> Other Engineering Professionals
> –
> ...


Yup... 60 pointers can give up hope for this year if they fall in other engineering professionals... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*



usankara said:


> Anyone has info on probable EOI dates in December
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think next round should be on 7th as rounds follow fortnight basis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

usankara said:


> Anyone has info on probable EOI dates in December
> 
> Is it
> 14th and 28th Dec
> ...


Should be the former.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

usankara said:


> Anyone has info on probable EOI dates in December
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I always thought it was meant to be on the 2nd and 4th week more than fortnightly but July, August and September had different patterns. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> I always thought it was meant to be on the 2nd and 4th week more than fortnightly but July, August and September had different patterns.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...


Probably it should be held on 6th and 20th of the month.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Probably it should be held on 6th and 20th of the month.


Thanks all for the response. Let see on 6th


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

usankara said:


> Anyone has info on probable EOI dates in December
> 
> 
> 
> ...




7th and the 21st most likely 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi

Should I feel hopeless about getting an invite this year? My code is 2544 with 60 points. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ananyasen said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 9th November 2016. I fall under 233916.
> I submitted for 189 with 65 points. When should I expect my ITA?!
> Also does anybody know what are the dates gor december?!


i speculate you to get an invite in December round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> Should I feel hopeless about getting an invite this year? My code is 2544 with 60 points. Thanks


it surprises me a lot that 2544 applicants with 60 points are not getting an invite even though lot many invites are yet to be sent for this group code


----------



## Matt1234 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Invitation for IT Business Analyst*

I submitted my EOI on 21/06/2016

Points 65. For Business Analysts

How soon do i expect to get my invitation ? Looking forward to your reply.!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Matt1234 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 21/06/2016
> 
> Points 65. For Business Analysts
> 
> How soon do i expect to get my invitation ? Looking forward to your reply.!!


round results for 9 November suggest a different story, however with data posted on myimmitracker, i guess you should get an invite in December.

this is just my thought


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> round results for 9 November suggest a different story, however with data posted on myimmitracker, i guess you should get an invite in December.
> 
> 
> 
> this is just my thought




What is the different story?)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> What is the different story?)
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


if you see 
28 september results - 2611xx 65 pointers que was at 7 May 2016 10.53 pm

26 october results - 2611xx 65 pointers que was at 18 May 2016 11.23 pm

however in 9 november results - 2611xx 65 pointers que was at 15/03/2016 2:59 pm..

it is moving backwards which I think is some typographical error which may be cleared soon by skill select


similar thing happend wrt 2212xx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if you see
> 28 september results - 2611xx 65 pointers que was at 7 May 2016 10.53 pm
> 
> 26 october results - 2611xx 65 pointers que was at 18 May 2016 11.23 pm
> ...




Must be for sure... 

Lets what the updated result be.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi All,

EOI filed with 65 points in Nov.
Gave PTE again and now my score is 75.

EOI pending to be updated.
What are my chances of getting an invite for 189 in December round? Any ideas..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI filed with 65 points in Nov.
> Gave PTE again and now my score is 75.
> ...


with 75 points in EOI, skillselect is eager for invitation round to happen so that they invite you


pardon me if i am assuming something wrong


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Subscribing !!
Hope 21st December is my day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akashvashisht (Nov 25, 2016)

Can I expect an invitation this year(or early next year) with 60 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer) and EOI submitted on 25-11-2016?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

akashvashisht said:


> Can I expect an invitation this year(or early next year) with 60 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer) and EOI submitted on 25-11-2016?


All EOIs so far in ICT category are for 65 points and this trend is consistent. so can't say when it will reach 60 points, try to improve points if possible


----------



## akashvashisht (Nov 25, 2016)

usankara said:


> All EOIs so far in ICT category are for 65 points and this trend is consistent. so can't say when it will reach 60 points, try to improve points if possible


Thanks for your reply Usankarar !

I have applied for State Nomination from Victoria as that gives me 5 extra points but that has been closed temporarily till March 2016 :-(


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Invitation Analysis for 2613 category with 65 points*










As persons with 70 or more points in 2613 category (Software & Application Programmers) are receiving invitations in the very next round, right after submission, there is no analysis required. Cheers mate !!

So, people at the edge, like me that having 65 points, waiting for an invite, do such analysis (as attached).

*Conclusion*: I believe, I should receive invitation in next round :fingerscrossed: along with everyone who submitted their applications in this category before 14-Nov.

*Question*: Everyone is talking about Invitations for December 2016 but *What are the invite dates for December 2016*?


----------



## cranfan (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys.
I'm also waiting for an invitation with 65 points on 261312 (developer programmer) which was submitted on 11th November. But in my opinion as the trend slows down a bit,they may cut it with 10th of November in December first round. Hope to get it in December too. When exactly first round date is in December? 

ANZSCO : 261312 
Points expecting: 32 (Age) + 10 (English) + 15 (Degree) + 10 (Experience)
PTE-Academic: L:72 | R: 77 | S: 67 | W: 80 - Given : 28th Oct, 2016
ACS : 11th Nov, 2016 (Case Finalized & Received)
EOI Submitted: 11th Nov, 2016


----------



## maxibawa (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi All, Please provide the info on below doubt:
If Experience points are increased automatically when employment end date is kept blank, will the date of Effect also change or will it remain to the old Date.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

maxibawa said:


> Hi All, Please provide the info on below doubt:
> If Experience points are increased automatically when employment end date is kept blank, will the date of Effect also change or will it remain to the old Date.


any increase in points will change the date of effect


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

*Hello - NewB*

Hello Folks-
I just got to this site while researching a few things.
A bit of a background; I have been trying to get this process moving for a while and have gotten through the ACS piece and lodged my EOI today.

ACS Code is 261311
ACS Assessment is positive; 8 + years of experience granted
IELTS score is 8+; Slotted in Superior
Age between 35 and 39

My points score in the EOI has come out to 75. 

So, my questions to the folks on this board, who are in the know of things, are:
1. How do we know when would the next invitation round kicks off? The SkillSelect site does not mention it; the last one that it talks about is Nov 9.
2. The million dollar question, which I hesitate to ask but will still do so. Where do you think my chances lie of getting an invite in the next few rounds?

I am sorry if the questions are repetitive and, in general, annoying but I am kind of hoping to get someone to bounce these questions off.

Thanks
VDotU


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

For Nov 9 draw, 1600 invite were supposed to be sent but only 845 were sent. This is weird.
9 November 2016 round results
I do not know if anyone has observed this or I might be the last person to know.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> For Nov 9 draw, 1600 invite were supposed to be sent but only 845 were sent. This is weird.
> 9 November 2016 round results
> I do not know if anyone has observed this or I might be the last person to know.


My guess would be the lack of 60 pointers in occupations other than pro-rata groups..


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

mnmedipa said:


> My guess would be the lack of 60 pointers in occupations other than pro-rata groups..


I have 60 points doe 28/10 and my code does not belong in pro-rata groups - still not invited. It only says maximum number of invites so I guess they cut it in half because of holidays..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> For Nov 9 draw, 1600 invite were supposed to be sent but only 845 were sent. This is weird.
> 9 November 2016 round results
> I do not know if anyone has observed this or I might be the last person to know.


They didn't invite any Nurses and that's why they can't fill up the quota.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

vdotu said:


> Hello Folks-
> 
> I just got to this site while researching a few things.
> 
> ...




At 75 points you are likely to get an invite at the next round regardless of when it is. I have read conflicting info about the round patterns. Some agents believe that it follows a fortnightly pattern indicating 7/12 and 21/12 being the next rounds. While others believe it's slated as the 2nd and 4th Wednesday of the month which would mean 14/12 and 28/12. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I did a medical examination in January for PR. It is still valid until Jan 2017. However, my wife was pregnant after the medical examination and gave birth to our child. So does she need a nother medical test or the previous one is still valid ?
Also, does my baby need to undergo a medical test as well (6 weeks old)

Please advise.


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I did a medical examination in January for PR. It is still valid until Jan 2017. However, my wife was pregnant after the medical examination and gave birth to our child. So does she need a nother medical test or the previous one is still valid ?
Also, does my baby need to undergo a medical test as well (6 weeks old)

Please advise.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I did a medical examination in January for PR. It is still valid until Jan 2017. However, my wife was pregnant after the medical examination and gave birth to our child. So does she need a nother medical test or the previous one is still valid ?
> Also, does my baby need to undergo a medical test as well (6 weeks old)
> 
> Please advise.


You will likely all need to get new medicals since it's unlikely you will get a visa granted before January 2017 if you are still waiting for an invitation. Your child would need to undergo a medical test as well, although I think it doesn't include an x-ray for an infant.


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You will likely all need to get new medicals since it's unlikely you will get a visa granted before January 2017 if you are still waiting for an invitation. Your child would need to undergo a medical test as well, although I think it doesn't include an x-ray for an infant.


I have 75 Points so most likely i will get an invitation in the next round surely.
In that case does my still have to do medical or not ?


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

sumitn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI filed with 65 points in Nov.
> Gave PTE again and now my score is 75.
> ...


Think you should wait till 6th December round before updating the eoi. You might get invited with 65 points. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I did a medical examination in January for PR. It is still valid until Jan 2017. However, my wife was pregnant after the medical examination and gave birth to our child. So does she need a nother medical test or the previous one is still valid ?
> Also, does my baby need to undergo a medical test as well (6 weeks old)
> 
> Please advise.


Hello, it will be better to do health check again as it is somewhere related to initial entry date

child will have to go through health check, it will just be normal examination by panel physician to check response of infant, nothing else


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

sumitn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If your points moved up then you should update your EOI as soon as possible because you will get priority over every 65 point application. That is how the queue works. So likely you will have an invite in the very next round. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Hello, it will be better to do health check again as it is somewhere related to initial entry date
> 
> child will have to go through health check, it will just be normal examination by panel physician to check response of infant, nothing else


Sultan seems like Alpesh is onshore so no question of Meeting IED. Just that he needs to be more specific on the dates of his wife's and childs medical if they are offshore.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> Sultan seems like Alpesh is onshore so no question of Meeting IED. Just that he needs to be more specific on the dates of his wife's and childs medical if they are offshore.


Okkk, I wasn't aware of this

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*Reason for Auditors and other occupations going “backwards” in the EOI invitation dates:*

We have seen on another forum a possible explanation that makes sense for Auditors and now ICT Business Analyst going backwards in their invitation dates. And it sort of makes sense because of the many people who will lodge multiple EOIs for Accountants/Auditors and for multiple IT occupations.

Here is the explanation which apparently was given by DIBP. Note we are trying to confirm this as official but for now we provide it as a possible reason.

Invitation rounds may vary significantly as rounds can sometimes include previously expired invitations. This has been the case here.

On August 3rd, 110 invites were issued for Auditors. 60 days later, on October 3rd, 78 of those invitations expired. 78 of these expired invitations were eligible to be invited again, on October 12. The October 12 round saw 55 Auditors invited, with 49 of those from the August 3rd round.

The date of effect shown for October 12 relates back to the earliest date of effect from those EOIs invited back on August 3rd. The pool of EOIs used for October 12 was vastly different because of the high number of expired invitations on October 3rd.

Source: Reason for Auditors and other occupations going "backwards" in the EOI invitation dates : | Iscah


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Okkk, I wasn't aware of this
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk



Thanks Sultan, Vikas and all!!

So what you are saying is because my medicals are valid until Jan 18 to be specific and i am onshore....does that mean if i get an invite in Dec round and i upload all the documents before the expiry of the medical, it should be fine (even with the child birth), right?

Or am i missing something.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *Reason for Auditors and other occupations going “backwards” in the EOI invitation dates:*
> 
> We have seen on another forum a possible explanation that makes sense for Auditors and now ICT Business Analyst going backwards in their invitation dates. And it sort of makes sense because of the many people who will lodge multiple EOIs for Accountants/Auditors and for multiple IT occupations.
> 
> ...


Putting expired invitations back into the pool. 

Hard to digest untill DIBP confirms

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you, BRenLK. 
Fingers crossed to wait and watch then.

Good luck to all in this journey.

VDotU



BrenLK said:


> At 75 points you are likely to get an invite at the next round regardless of when it is. I have read conflicting info about the round patterns. Some agents believe that it follows a fortnightly pattern indicating 7/12 and 21/12 being the next rounds. While others believe it's slated as the 2nd and 4th Wednesday of the month which would mean 14/12 and 28/12.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Thanks Sultan, Vikas and all!!
> 
> So what you are saying is because my medicals are valid until Jan 18 to be specific and i am onshore....does that mean if i get an invite in Dec round and i upload all the documents before the expiry of the medical, it should be fine (even with the child birth), right?
> 
> Or am i missing something.


Alpesh adding to what maggie said earlier

1. You are onshore so no worries about meeting IED
2. Even if you get invited in the upcoming round it seems difficult to get the grant withing January but yes then it is not impossible as well
3. If you have don't get the visa by the time your medicals expire you might need to retake the medicals that would again be upon discretion of the CO
4. You need to clarify is your family onshore as well? When was there medicals done? Was it done in Jan or later after your childs birth? If they are offshore their IED would depend on their medicals.


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Alpesh adding to what maggie said earlier
> 
> 1. You are onshore so no worries about meeting IED
> 2. Even if you get invited in the upcoming round it seems difficult to get the grant withing January but yes then it is not impossible as well
> ...



Yes all family is here. me and my wife were here on student visa at the time and did the medical for 485 (but opted for the test which is required for PR). I guess soon after the test she became pregnant and gave birth to our child in November. Medicals were done on 15 Jan 16. Baby born in Australia.


So it is better to wait until what the CO asks before doing a medical again ????

Please advise.


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Subscribing, Experts are suggesting that my invite is on the way  Lets see my luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello, is there any way we can get to know the date for the 1st round without having to wait until the 6th December


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

How much time do we have from the date our invitation is confirmed, I'm trying to know the expiration period for a invitation!!!


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> How much time do we have from the date our invitation is confirmed, I'm trying to know the expiration period for a invitation!!!




60 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Yes all family is here. me and my wife were here on student visa at the time and did the medical for 485 (but opted for the test which is required for PR). I guess soon after the test she became pregnant and gave birth to our child in November. Medicals were done on 15 Jan 16. Baby born in Australia.
> 
> 
> So it is better to wait until what the CO asks before doing a medical again ????
> ...


It will depend.... if the medical required for a student visa is the same as the one required for a PR visa, then your CO may accept your previous medical information and only ask for the child to have a medical. However, it's possible the PR medical has different tests and therefore needs to be re-done. Or perhaps the CO will simply ask for an updated one since the earlier one is nearing expiry. It's difficult to know, so unless you are in urgent need of the PR visa, you may want to wait and see what the CO requests (saves the cost of re-doing a medical if it's not asked for).


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello, is there any way we can get to know the date for the 1st round without having to wait until the 6th December


No. Until DIBP publishes the dates, all you will find on the internet is guesses.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Suppose we get 189 invite and then after 2 months, it expires and we are not able to submit 189 visa application. Then few questions regarding what can be done after 189 invite expires:
1. Can the same expired EOI id be re-submitted in skillselect? If no, then can a new EOI for 189 be submitted immediately or do we need to wait for some time like 3 months or 6 months, after which only can we submit a new 189 EOI application again? Or, is it the case that if we got 189 invite and we do not apply for 189 visa, then we would never be able to again apply for 189 visa and even if we re-applied in system, dibp will not send the new invite again?

2. If 189 invitation expires, can we submit 190 EOI immediately in skillselect - or - even 190 EOI we cannot submit if 189 invitation expires and we were not able to apply for 189 visa?

Any information on above queries if somebody has, then please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably best to confirm with DIBP but if your EOI expires you can get an invitation at the next round after expiration (see post by MattF in the October or November forum) but if it expires again you will have to resubmit as it will then expire for good. 

As for second query absolutely no idea. 



ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> How much time do we have from the date our invitation is confirmed, I'm trying to know the expiration period for a invitation!!!


60 days, it is mentioned in the invitation letter


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Suppose we get 189 invite and then after 2 months, it expires and we are not able to submit 189 visa application. Then few questions regarding what can be done after 189 invite expires:
> 1. Can the same expired EOI id be re-submitted in skillselect? If no, then can a new EOI for 189 be submitted immediately or do we need to wait for some time like 3 months or 6 months, after which only can we submit a new 189 EOI application again? Or, is it the case that if we got 189 invite and we do not apply for 189 visa, then we would never be able to again apply for 189 visa and even if we re-applied in system, dibp will not send the new invite again?
> ...


Not able to find that post by @MattF as @BrenLK suggested above. Anyone having more information on above queries, please. Thanks.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*

Sorry, I quoted the wrong forum. 

EOI submitted accountants

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au....html#/forumsite/20560/topics/798178?page=736

ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## hemaa (Sep 8, 2015)

*190 visa clarification*

Hi folks,
I have received invitation for NSW and I have submitted my Visa application after payment.
On the invoice I noted that my ImmiAccount Name is incorrect. My SURNAME spelling is wrong although, main applicant name is fine.
1)Will this have any impact in the process? I have corrected the Account name after seeing this mistake in the invoice. Should I request for a new invoice with correct name?
2) In how many days will be the case officer be assigned? 
3) Is it advisable to do HCC and PCC immediately after visa submission or shall I wait for a case office to be assigned and then go for this 
4) how many days will it take in total to get the PR after visa submission.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've just applied to EOI with Materials Engineer 233112 (60 points)

What is my chance, when can I get the invitation at the earliest? 

Could you give your comments?

Thanks


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

post your Query in 189 Lodge gang , there you may get some assistance
www.expatforum.com/.../952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

hemaa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have received invitation for NSW and I have submitted my Visa application after payment.
> On the invoice I noted that my ImmiAccount Name is incorrect. My SURNAME spelling is wrong although, main applicant name is fine.
> 1)Will this have any impact in the process? I have corrected the Account name after seeing this mistake in the invoice. Should I request for a new invoice with correct name?
> ...


post your Q in 189 lodge gang thread.

www.expatforum.com/.../952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

denizu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just applied to EOI with Materials Engineer 233112 (60 points)
> 
> ...


233112 - not part of pro-dated EOI so you should get invite in next round


----------



## lucas.rocks (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys I have 65 points with ANZO code 355212 (Mechanical Engineering) with EOI D.O.E 04-Sep-2016. 

I received First Invitation for SC189 on 14th Sep-2016 which unfortunately expired on 14-November-2016 & i could not lodge a valid visa application during 60 days.

Now that i am ready for visa lodgement. How soon should i expect an invite for this category ????

Please if anybody can advice.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anzo category : Mechanical Engineer - 233512
EOI Created : 04-Sep-2016
Fiirst Invite : 14-Sep-2106
Invite Expired : 14-Nov-216
Waiting For Next invite : :spider:
VISA Lodgement : ????
IED : ?????


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

lucas.rocks said:


> Guys I have 65 points with ANZO code 355212 (Mechanical Engineering) with EOI D.O.E 04-Sep-2016.
> 
> I received First Invitation for SC189 on 14th Sep-2016 which unfortunately expired on 14-November-2016 & i could not lodge a valid visa application during 60 days.
> 
> ...


Why did you fail to lodge your application?


----------



## Franzoooo (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey guys,
I submitted my EOI the 24/11/2016 with 65 points as an Actuary.
Do you know how much time does it take to receive the invitation after each round?
As there is a round today the 2nd of December should I expect to receive the invitation next week ?
Thanks
Francois


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi All,

I was a silent observer on this forum and I would like to thank everyone specially Bullet and all the pros for their advise and comments.

I would like to inform that I got my Grant today. I checked the application this morning and saw the status in the Immi account as granted and application finalized. I didnt receive any email yet but checked VEVO and could see the grant there 

I would like to thank everyone here for their insights and hoping I could help anyone from here.

God Speed and see you guys somewhere down the winding road...


----------



## lucas.rocks (Nov 28, 2016)

I know it is very unfortunate..For some personal reasons i could not lodge an application.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Congratulations to all who received their grants 
Others will receive it very soon,*Keep Calm and move on*

I have a question here-
For Indian(Hyderabad) PCC, do they ask for No Objection Certificate from current employer if we are employed? It states so in the website, but I've never seen anyone discuss about that in the forum.

Also I'm expecting an invitation by at least Jan 1st round *fingers crossed* (261313, 65 points, 25th Nov)
Can I go ahead and do my medicals and PCC right away as it may take 2-3 weeks of time.
Please advise.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Need your suggestion please.

My current EOI for 189 when I raised in last month was at 60 points. Logically, this month I should have 8 years total relevant work experience giving me additional 5 points. But today also my EOI for 189 shows 60 points and not 65 points. My current job is having end date as empty in work exp section. Should I raise a new EOI request to see if the new EOI request shows 65 points or not? One thing is that - is the order in which the entries in previous work experience mentioned important? - means the current job should be the last job in the work exp section? The way I have the information entered for previous work experience is first row having the first comp, second row the second comp and last row having current job, but later I found as per ACS assessment some part of second job was not relevant and remaining part was relevant. So then I updated EOI for second row for non-relevant and in the end added a new row for second job having relevant work experience. So currently, in my work exp section, the second last row is for current job having empty end date and the last row is having data for second job's relevant part - Does this ordering has any impact on work exp calculation? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Franzoooo (Dec 2, 2016)

*Delay*

Hi guys,
I've submitted my EOI the 24/11/2016 with 65 points as an Actuary (224111).
If I've been invited at today's round of invitation, when should I receive the notification? Is it an email ?
Thanks
Franzoooo


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was a silent observer on this forum and I would like to thank everyone specially Bullet and all the pros for their advise and comments.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion please.
> 
> My current EOI for 189 when I raised in last month was at 60 points. Logically, this month I should have 8 years total relevant work experience giving me additional 5 points. But today also my EOI for 189 shows 60 points and not 65 points. My current job is having end date as empty in work exp section. Should I raise a new EOI request to see if the new EOI request shows 65 points or not? One thing is that - is the order in which the entries in previous work experience mentioned important? - means the current job should be the last job in the work exp section? The way I have the information entered for previous work experience is first row having the first comp, second row the second comp and last row having current job, but later I found as per ACS assessment some part of second job was not relevant and remaining part was relevant. So then I updated EOI for second row for non-relevant and in the end added a new row for second job having relevant work experience. So currently, in my work exp section, the second last row is for current job having empty end date and the last row is having data for second job's relevant part - Does this ordering has any impact on work exp calculation? Please suggest. Thanks.


Does the points get automatically updated or we need to update the EOI manually for getting additional points for work experience based on empty end date for current job? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Does the points get automatically updated or we need to update the EOI manually for getting additional points for work experience based on empty end date for current job? Please suggest. Thanks.


It gets updated automatically, provided that you keep the date to tab blank if you are still working 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ahmedali85 said:


> It gets updated automatically, provided that you keep the date to tab blank if you are still working
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


What to do since the EOI has not got updated, though logically yesterday itself it should have got updated? Still the EOI shows 60 points.


----------



## jaspreet_singh11 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi , My EOI submision date is 24-Nov-2016
U/s 189 65 points U/s 190 70 points , ANZCO code 261111
by when i can expect for invitation. Pls reply


----------



## jaspreet_singh11 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi , My EOI submision date is 24-Nov-2016
U/s 189 65 points U/s 190 70 points , ANZCO code 261111 ICT Business Analyst
by when i can expect for invitation. Pls reply


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> What to do since the EOI has not got updated, though logically yesterday itself it should have got updated? Still the EOI shows 60 points.



What is the date you put in under *relevent *employment in EOI? I believe it calculates based on month and not specifically the date of employment.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> What is the date you put in under *relevent *employment in EOI? I believe it calculates based on month and not specifically the date of employment.


The first employment record which is relevant is from second comp with start date Dec-2008. As per ACS assessment result letter, it states: The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Is there any specific field in EOI, which says from which date or month and year the employment becomes relevant? I am not finding any such field in my EOI, rather there are just emp records with start date and end date and with field for relevance. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## jaspreet_singh11 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi , My EOI submission date is 24-Nov-2016
U/s 189 65 points U/s 190 70 points , ANZCO code 261111
by when i can expect for invitation. Pls reply


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> The first employment record which is relevant is from second comp with start date Dec-2008. As per ACS assessment result letter, it states: The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Is there any specific field in EOI, which says from which date or month and year the employment becomes relevant? I am not finding any such field in my EOI, rather there are just emp records with start date and end date and with field for relevance. So please suggest. Thanks.


Yes, Please see the screenshot below. You need to check this button as Yes only if it falls after the date as assessed by ACS.

For e.g if your Assessment is after Nov 2008, then all employment after Nov 2008 needs to be marked as Yes. Please double check if you have done that also for the latest / current job, the End Date is blank


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes, Please see the screenshot below. You need to check this button as Yes only if it falls after the date as assessed by ACS.
> 
> For e.g if your Assessment is after Nov 2008, then all employment after Nov 2008 needs to be marked as Yes. Please double check if you have done that also for the latest / current job, the End Date is blank
> 
> View attachment 72458


Already marked all relevant employment with Yes in EOI. Also the current job is put as Yes in relevant field. Still EOI shows 60 points as was the situation in last month. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

jaspreet_singh11 said:


> Hi , My EOI submission date is 24-Nov-2016
> U/s 189 65 points U/s 190 70 points , ANZCO code 261111
> by when i can expect for invitation. Pls reply


Hi

here is analysis by ISCAH, for 65 points
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Already marked all relevant employment with Yes in EOI. Also the current job is put as Yes in relevant field. Still EOI shows 60 points as was the situation in last month. So please suggest. Thanks.


Well, All I can say is to please double check the Dates mentioned against each employment in EOI and calculate again.

Your signature says 7 years 10 month as of Oct 2016. If thats the case, only after Dec 2016 you will complete 8 years and will be eligible for additional points


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Well, All I can say is to please double check the Dates mentioned against each employment in EOI and calculate again.
> 
> Your signature says 7 years 10 month as of Oct 2016. If thats the case, only after Dec 2016 you will complete 8 years and will be eligible for additional points


Ah this might be the reason - in Dec 2016, I would have 7 years and 12th month in progress. So Jan 2017, it would be 8 years and 1st month in progress. So point table says 8 years and above, so after 8 years completed, then 5 additional points - but in Dec 2016, the 12th month is in progress and the number of completed years is 7, so from Jan-2017 it would be 8 years completed and 1st month in progress. So from Jan-2017, my EOI should get automatically updated with 65 points. Is my this understanding correct? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello all,
I submitted my eoi for cisa 189 on 9th November.
Anzsco Code: 233916
Points: 65
When should I expect a an invitation?!
Please help


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Ah this might be the reason - in Dec 2016, I would have 7 years and 12th month in progress. So Jan 2017, it would be 8 years and 1st month in progress. So point table says 8 years and above, so after 8 years completed, then 5 additional points - but in Dec 2016, the 12th month is in progress and the number of completed years is 7, so from Jan-2017 it would be 8 years completed and 1st month in progress. So from Jan-2017, my EOI should get automatically updated with 65 points. Is my this understanding correct? Please clarify. Thanks.


Hi All,
One more query - is the order in which work experience data is put important? If my first row is for my first comp job, second last row for my current job and last row for my second comp job - would this have any impact in points calculation for work experience, provided my current job record is having To Date field as empty? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One more query - is the order in which work experience data is put important? If my first row is for my first comp job, second last row for my current job and last row for my second comp job - would this have any impact in points calculation for work experience, provided my current job record is having To Date field as empty? Please suggest. Thanks.


why not putting it in chronological order and splitting relevant/not relevant as marked by ACS


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> why not putting it in chronological order and splitting relevant/not relevant as marked by ACS


Hi friend, in my EOI application, initially I had put all emp records in order starting from first comp to current comp. Let me tell you what happened. The mistake which I did in my initial application was I had put everything as relevant. Later I realized my this mistake. As per ACS assessment, after Nov 2008 is suitable. Based on it, what happened was first comp job was prior to Nov 08, so it became totally not relevant. The second job has some period till Nov 08, which became not relevant and the period from Dec 08 till To date of second job became relevant. Now you know in EOI, we do not have those up and down arrow buttons to move the rows. So since initially I had marked all records as relevant, the change needed was for first comp record to make it as not relevant, which I updated. The second record for second job that I needed to split into 2 rec - one part not relevant and second part relevant. So the record which was there for second job, I updated its To Date to Nov 08 and marked it as not relevant. After that from the third rec which was for third comp till the last rec for my current comp were ok as relevant, so no change needed here. After this, I added the second job rec from Dec 08 till its To Date and marked it as relevant (as this was the only thing left to be updated).

After all the above changes, the current display of work experience record(rec) shows: first rec first comp not relevant, second rec second comp till Nov 08 not relevant, third rec third comp relevant, ..., second last rec current comp having To Date as empty as relevant, last rec second comp Dec 08 to its To Date as relevant.

Please suggest if I need to make the records display in sequential order - or - is the above display of records for work experience ok for points calculation? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

usankara said:


> Hi
> 
> here is analysis by ISCAH, for 65 points
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf


Thanks for taking the time and sharing the analysis, that was really helpful !!!


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Ah this might be the reason - in Dec 2016, I would have 7 years and 12th month in progress. So Jan 2017, it would be 8 years and 1st month in progress. So point table says 8 years and above, so after 8 years completed, then 5 additional points - but in Dec 2016, the 12th month is in progress and the number of completed years is 7, so from Jan-2017 it would be 8 years completed and 1st month in progress. So from Jan-2017, my EOI should get automatically updated with 65 points. Is my this understanding correct? Please clarify. Thanks.


Thats correct

Also order is not important. It will calculate the points automatically..


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Ananyasen said:


> Hello all,
> I submitted my eoi for cisa 189 on 9th November.
> Anzsco Code: 233916
> Points: 65
> ...


2339 - Other Engineering Professionals - current waiting period for invite is 6 weeks.
more details @
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hemaa said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have received invitation for NSW and I have submitted my Visa application after payment.
> 
> ...




1) its account registration details? No impact.

2) 2-12 weeks. You can use CO assign Date Estimator. 

3) yes.

4) you can use grant date estimator tool. Its very accurate for majority. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Does anyone know on what date in Dec 2016 will the Invitations be sent out. I just wanted to know when is it that the immigration picks eligible EOI applications and sends them an invite.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Does anyone know on what date in Dec 2016 will the Invitations be sent out. I just wanted to know when is it that the immigration picks eligible EOI applications and sends them an invite.


7th Dec & 21st Dec
OR
14th Dec & 28 Dec
we are hoping its 7th Dec & 21st Dec


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

EOI is lodged on 1st December 2016
points: 65
Visa: 189
Medical Administrator-134211
Please inform me when should i expect for ITA???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Does anyone know on what date in Dec 2016 will the Invitations be sent out. I just wanted to know when is it that the immigration picks eligible EOI applications and sends them an invite.




7 & 21. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi , Can anyone please let me know till when is the 60 pointers backlog cleared for 261311 category?

When can I expect an Invitation ?

EOI Submitted 189 (60) : July 26th


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

usankara said:


> 7th Dec & 21st Dec
> OR
> 14th Dec & 28 Dec
> we are hoping its 7th Dec & 21st Dec


Thanks for the response mate... 

So it looks like invitations are sent once/twice in every month is it?


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi All,

*Question:* Can I recall/withdraw EOI from skill select once it has been submitted.

*More details:*

I checked the points that I have at the moment from the EOI in skill select. I see that I have 60 points. I was a bit disappointed because this could have been 65 if I had just 1 more month of experience overseas (India). I fell short of just 1 month and hence fell under the 1+ years overseas experience category and hence received just 5 points there. 

Now I understand that there is a long queue for 189 Visa for Software Engineers. So with this score I am sure the wait is going to be quite a while. I am thinking of taking the PTE exam to get a 79+. I currenlty have all 7 from IELTS exam. 

Now I am also thinking of not losing any time while I wait for the exam date.

So if a lodge an EOI today with 60 points and take the exam 2 weeks from now. And if I manage to get a better score in PTE, will I be able to recall/withdraw my EOI from skill select and update the new score? 

- ACS complete with positive assessment 

- IELTS taken twice. Best score - 7+ in all sections

- Applying for Software Engineer 261313. 

- Visa Subclass I prefer - 189

- My EOI currently in draft state as I am waiting for someone to respond to the above query

- I am not looking for state sponsorship as I am currently working in QLD for the next 1 yr or so. But, I wish to move to NSW soon. So can't take a state sponsorship from QLD.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Question:* Can I recall/withdraw EOI from skill select once it has been submitted.
> 
> ...


minimum points required for an invite

electronics engineers
and
electrical engineers?


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

az1610 said:


> minimum points required for an invite
> 
> electronics engineers
> and
> electrical engineers?


Electrical engineer is my qualification but my work exp has always been as a Software engineer.. so applying for Software engineer skill... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Electrical engineer is my qualification but my work exp has always been as a Software engineer.. so applying for Software engineer skill...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i have 60 points..if i apply in late december..what are my chances of getting an invite?


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

az1610 said:


> i have 60 points..if i apply in late december..what are my chances of getting an invite?


Unfortunately i dont have an answer to that mate... looks like it is gng to take a while... but I will let an expert on your question...


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

thank you
secondly, EA assess you on the basis of your transcript or cdr ??

one of my friend applied as electrical but EA rejected his application stating that according to them he is an electronic engineer
do they look at the transcript? or your projects?


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a similar problem, I did my bachelors in electrical and masters in electronics and they assessed my degree as an electronics engineer.

is it better to be an electrical engineer?

then, I have 55+5 as I have applied for nsw state nomination, what are the chances? and what do you suggest I should do ? don't feel like going for pte or ielts again.

I have ielts 7 each
I have masters in electronics and communication.
I have 30 points of age.

any suggestions?


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

mianjahangir said:


> I have a similar problem, I did my bachelors in electrical and masters in electronics and they assessed my degree as an electronics engineer.
> 
> is it better to be an electrical engineer?
> 
> ...


i just need an invite..either electrical or electronics..but chances of getting an invite soon are better for electrical


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Expats,

I am new to this forum. I am a 60 pointer submitted my EOI for 189 (261311) in july 2016 ? When can I expect an invite? Till which month has the backlog been cleared for 60 pointers in this category?

Thanks in Advance
Shaan


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am a 60 pointer submitted my EOI for 189 (261311) in july 2016 ? When can I expect an invite? Till which month has the backlog been cleared for 60 pointers in this category?
> 
> ...


it depends on your profession, my friends in electronics domain, got their invitations after a couple of months, I think you should consider increasing the points.


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> EOI is lodged on 1st December 2016
> points: 65
> Visa: 189
> Medical Administrator-134211
> Please inform me when should i expect for ITA???


any expert please respond to my query.......


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Guys , I am submitting the application for 189 Visa and it is asking me to pay 5400 AUD but it is not accepting my debit card. What should I do ? , should I open a forex account and change my currency from INR to AUD and then proceed , Please advise as I am really worried.


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> Hello Guys , I am submitting the application for 189 Visa and it is asking me to pay 5400 AUD but it is not accepting my debit card. What should I do ? , should I open a forex account and change my currency from INR to AUD and then proceed , Please advise as I am really worried.


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application

Check out this page.. has answers to your questions.. looks like you need to talk to your bank.. i suggest you read through the page completely.. 

I also see PayPal as a payment option.. may be you can give it a try by creating a paypal account.. i dont think it costs anything to create one..


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> Hello Guys , I am submitting the application for 189 Visa and it is asking me to pay 5400 AUD but it is not accepting my debit card. What should I do ? , should I open a forex account and change my currency from INR to AUD and then proceed , Please advise as I am really worried.




Better you buy a travel forex card from any bank and load it with the required amount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Unfortunately i dont have an answer to that mate... looks like it is gng to take a while... but I will let an expert on your question...


It may or may not happen. The backlog waiting time for 60 pointers is a year now. Last time when a 60 pointer invited was on December 12th 2015.

With the current of more and more 65 pointers and DIBP clearing rate of 65 backlogs being very less , the chances are almost none 

I myself a 60 pointer waiting since February 2016.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks ravi Shankar but is there anyone on this forum who has actually paid for the application and resides in india. My credit card limit is 50k and hence I cannot use it.


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey Bro thanks a lot. Sure, I will get the card asap. Thanks again


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> It may or may not happen. The backlog waiting time for 60 pointers is a year now. Last time when a 60 pointer invited was on December 12th 2015.
> 
> With the current of more and more 65 pointers and DIBP clearing rate of 65 backlogs being very less , the chances are almost none
> 
> ...


That is some very useful fact to know. I have 60 now and was doubtful wether to apply now or not.. looks like that is not a good idea.. i will plan on increasing my score somehow now.. thanks mate..!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Whatever your credit limit is, just load the card with 3 lacs and it will theoritcally work , right ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Better you buy a travel forex card from any bank and load it with the required amount.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Harri: You submited EOI 4 days ahead of me. Are we getting an ITA day after? Any news on 65 pointers cleared till what date?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> It may or may not happen. The backlog waiting time for 60 pointers is a year now. Last time when a 60 pointer invited was on December 12th 2015.
> 
> With the current of more and more 65 pointers and DIBP clearing rate of 65 backlogs being very less , the chances are almost none
> 
> ...


As per your above post, since you are waiting for 189 visa since Feb-2016, then have you also tried for 190 visa for Vic or NSW?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> @Harri: You submited EOI 4 days ahead of me. Are we getting an ITA day after? Any news on 65 pointers cleared till what date?




Yes buddy, we will get through in coming round. As of now, 31st oct is the cut off. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

@harriyerra or any other guy please tell me about my case. When I will get invitation?? I applied for EOI on Thursday 1st December for Med Administrator 134211 in 189 visa. My score is 65.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> As per your above post, since you are waiting for 189 visa since Feb-2016, then have you also tried for 190 visa for Vic or NSW?


I need to update it to NSW. But before I do that I need to check how my profession works there ?


Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> @harriyerra or any other guy please tell me about my case. When I will get invitation?? I applied for EOI on Thursday 1st December for Med Administrator 134211 in 189 visa. My score is 65.


You can check here: myimmitracker.com


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> > @harriyerra or any other guy please tell me about my case. When I will get invitation?? I applied for EOI on Thursday 1st December for Med Administrator 134211 in 189 visa. My score is 65.
> ...


Thank you for your reply but how to check on my immi tracker. It's just showing list with submitted or invited


----------



## rohexpat (Jun 27, 2016)

*263111- Computer Networks & System Engineer*

Hi,

I have applied EOI on 2nd Dec 2016 for 263111. What are the chances of getting invite in December or Jan17?

---------------------------------

ACS +ve-------- 8/08/2016 
PTEA : L70,S82,W74,R73 
EOI Applied: 02/12/2016 
Claimed Points: 65 ( Education:15, Age:30, Language: 10, Experience: 10)

Invite : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thank You.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> @harriyerra or any other guy please tell me about my case. When I will get invitation?? I applied for EOI on Thursday 1st December for Med Administrator 134211 in 189 visa. My score is 65.




As your profession is not a pro-rata occupation it is hard to say. I have spoken with DIBP because I had questions about how the rounds work and was told that every round they do their pro-rata invites and then invite other occupations at random based on queue position. Because the minimum points for non-pro-rata occupations is 60 having 65 points means you are higher in queue than a 60 pointer. Also, your occupation ceiling is 1177 with only 16 invites to date. 

For immitracker you want the "Expression of Interest - SC189" add your case and then look at analytics to see where your approximate position in queue lies. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> As your profession is not a pro-rata occupation it is hard to say. I have spoken with DIBP because I had questions about how the rounds work and was told that every round they do their pro-rata invites and then invite other occupations at random based on queue position. Because the minimum points for non-pro-rata occupations is 60 having 65 points means you are higher in queue than a 60 pointer. Also, your occupation ceiling is 1177 with only 16 invites to date.
> 
> For immitracker you want the "Expression of Interest - SC189" add your case and then look at analytics to see where your approximate position in queue lies.
> 
> ...


I see you got 70 pts.. i thought all 70 pointers get cleared in the very next round.. isn't true then?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> I see you got 70 pts.. i thought all 70 pointers get cleared in the very next round.. isn't true then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Depends on your occupation. For Accountant or Auditor mere 70 points is insufficient.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Depends on your occupation. For Accountant or Auditor mere 70 points is insufficient.




Correct. For accountants and auditors 70 points is the bare minimum. I'll hopefully get an invite in December if the DOE is back in September. I have a buddy who got an invite on 23/11 and his DOE was the 12/09. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

rohexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI on 2nd Dec 2016 for 263111. What are the chances of getting invite in December or Jan17?
> 
> ...


Right now, the waiting time for 263111 with 65 points is more than 5 weeks. You can expect an invitation in Jan-2017. All the best!!!


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*December Invitation Dates*

Well, we now officially have the dates for EOI Invite.

7 December & 21 December which due to timezone difference comes out to be 
6 December & 20 December (7PM - IST)

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

The invitations sent so far have been updated as well.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

*Skillselect draws update*

Finally Skillselect has been updated with previous draw information and upcoming draw dates.
Looks like highest number of invitations would be sent this month, 3200 in total. 
All the best to everyone :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

OZCallingUs said:


> Finally Skillselect has been updated with previous draw information and upcoming draw dates.
> Looks like highest number of invitations would be sent this month, 3200 in total.
> All the best to everyone :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


How is it the highest? It was the same last month as well. In fact, they only called 1800 out of 3200. I would assume, this would be slow round like last month due to vacation season. As history speaks, Jan should be the month for more invites till Feb of next year.


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi All, 

Can I withdraw an EOI once it has been submitted? I would like to submit now but if I get a better score in English test (which I will take in the next 2 weeks) I would like to withdraw the EOI, update new score and submit once again.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lot many things get clear now wrt Auditors, accountants.


there is still a mystery about electronics engineer and nurses


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I withdraw an EOI once it has been submitted? I would like to submit now but if I get a better score in English test (which I will take in the next 2 weeks) I would like to withdraw the EOI, update new score and submit once again.


No need to withdraw , submit EOI now, when you have better score in English you can amend the same EOI. your EOI will be effective from the date of modification.


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

usankara said:


> No need to withdraw , submit EOI now, when you have better score in English you can amend the same EOI. your EOI will be effective from the date of modification.


Thanks for the response mate.. i think i wasted a lot of time without knowing this.. will submit right away..!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

your occupation codes # and name

your EOI lodgement date: Dec 2nd 2016 (190 Visa) 
your EOI lodgement date: Dec 3rd 2016 (189 visa)

your total points: 65 (189)

Onshore/offshore: Offshore


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

your occupation codes #261111 and name ICT Business Analyst

your EOI lodgement date: Dec 2nd 2016 (190 Visa) 
your EOI lodgement date: Dec 3rd 2016 (189 visa) 

your total points: 65 (189) 

Onshore/offshore: Offshore


----------



## Mathewp_j (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi All,

My work experience started from 26th Nov 2006 and I am still working. ACS deducted 2 years and mentioned experience after Nov 2008 will be considered. While filling EOI I selected 1st Dec 2008 as start date for first job and left end date for my second job as blank so that skill select automatically updates my experience. Now after 1st Dec 2016 I have 8 years of experience , but my point for experience is not changed to 15.

Any advise on this will be greatly appreciated.

PTE - 20th Sept 2016, EOI - 22nd Sept 2016, Still waiting for invite for 189 with 65 points in ICT 261112 (System Analyst)


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

23rd November 2016 Round results have been updated:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Following occupation groups have been added to Pro-Rata by DIBP:

2334 - Electronics Engineer
2335 - Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2544 - Registered Nurses

_PS. Switch between the tab of your ANZSCO Group!_


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Mathewp_j said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My work experience started from 26th Nov 2006 and I am still working. ACS deducted 2 years and mentioned experience after Nov 2008 will be considered. While filling EOI I selected 1st Dec 2008 as start date for first job and left end date for my second job as blank so that skill select automatically updates my experience. Now after 1st Dec 2016 I have 8 years of experience , but my point for experience is not changed to 15.
> 
> ...


is there any gap between end date of first job (which has start date as Dec2008) and start date of second job ?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> How is it the highest? It was the same last month as well. In fact, they only called 1800 out of 3200. I would assume, this would be slow round like last month due to vacation season. As history speaks, Jan should be the month for more invites till Feb of next year.


Hi,

Could you please post the link where it is mentioned that Nov expected number of invitations would be 3200.
After 28th Seotember draw, I see the updated details today only.

Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please post the link where it is mentioned that Nov expected number of invitations would be 3200.
> After 28th Seotember draw, I see the updated details today only.
> ...


count 3200 is standard, ICT invites will be still under Pro-rata

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

invitation rounds -- Next Invitation rounds


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Thats correct
> 
> Also order is not important. It will calculate the points automatically..


Hi, Today 5-Dec I am currently working in my current job. One hypothetical question: suppose, God forbid, if unfortunately my current job ends today, then the end date of my current job will be 5-Dec. Since work related points are calculated based on months and not dates, and this month is the 12th month of 8th year in progress, so logically speaking on 1-Jan, since the To Date of current job will be Dec-16, so still on 1-Jan, I should get 5 extra points for 8 years completed for work experience? Is my this understanding correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Today 5-Dec I am currently working in my current job. One hypothetical question: suppose, God forbid, if unfortunately my current job ends today, then the end date of my current job will be 5-Dec. Since work related points are calculated based on months and not dates, and this month is the 12th month of 8th year in progress, so logically speaking on 1-Jan, since the To Date of current job will be Dec-16, so still on 1-Jan, I should get 5 extra points for 8 years completed for work experience? Is my this understanding correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


I think NO, experience points are calculated "date to date" and not "month to month"


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi friends,
One question.
If I want claim points from partner, how many yrs of relavent experience does she need to have?
Thanks.

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> I think NO, experience points are calculated "date to date" and not "month to month"


Means, in this area, ACS assessment and SkillSelect points scoring differs? Since ACS calculates based on months and not dates? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Today 5-Dec I am currently working in my current job. One hypothetical question: suppose, God forbid, if unfortunately my current job ends today, then the end date of my current job will be 5-Dec. Since work related points are calculated based on months and not dates, and this month is the 12th month of 8th year in progress, so logically speaking on 1-Jan, since the To Date of current job will be Dec-16, so still on 1-Jan, I should get 5 extra points for 8 years completed for work experience? Is my this understanding correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


I faced this issue so I can tell you for sure.. it is date to date... not month to month... month to month i had 3 yrs work exp... date to date it was about 28 days less than 3 yrs.. and i could not get 5 extra points... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> I faced this issue so I can tell you for sure.. it is date to date... not month to month... month to month i had 3 yrs work exp... date to date it was about 28 days less than 3 yrs.. and i could not get 5 extra points...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying. But doesn't it makes the calculation complicated - means if I try to calculate my relevant time in work experience on date basis - how should I do it? Should I take each month as 30 days or each month as they are in a year like Jan 31 days, Mar 31 days, Apr 30 days, ... like this - then what about Feb since it can be 28 days or 29 days based on what type of year is it? Please suggest how should I calculate my relevant work experience based on date-to-date criteria? Thanks.


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Means, in this area, ACS assessment and SkillSelect points scoring differs? Since ACS calculates based on months and not dates? Please clarify. Thanks.


That's correct

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

*70 cut off mech. Engg*

Hi friends, I checked today for the cut off of mechanical engineer which came out to be 70.. But my score is 60 points and I lodged my eoi on 3 Dec. I have also applied for Victoria state sponsorship. Can anyone tell me if the 70 cut off applies to 190 visa or not.. Cuz with state nomination my points will be 65... 
Please help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Means, in this area, ACS assessment and SkillSelect points scoring differs? Since ACS calculates based on months and not dates? Please clarify. Thanks.


ACS doesnt calculates any points, it gives you an idea of relevant experience. 

skillselect gives us relevant points for experience in EOI based on dates we provide while filling EOI

DIBP is the who finally judges our claim and awards based on that

use the days calculator websites on google to assess exact period of employment


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mechenggg said:


> Hi friends, I checked today for the cut off of mechanical engineer which came out to be 70.. But my score is 60 points and I lodged my eoi on 3 Dec. I have also applied for Victoria state sponsorship. Can anyone tell me if the 70 cut off applies to 190 visa or not.. Cuz with state nomination my points will be 65...
> Please help


eligibility criteria for 189 is still at 60, however due to large number of mechanical engg in the que prefernce is given to high pointers( 70 in case of mechanical engg at the moment)

for 190 eligibility criteria is still the same i.e. 60, if you get nominated by any state you will surely receive ITA for 190


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

Thnq. For a quick reply.. I m really worried and hope to get invitation from Victoria state... Cuz some say that mechanical occupation will be off the list next year...


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for clarifying. But doesn't it makes the calculation complicated - means if I try to calculate my relevant time in work experience on date basis - how should I do it? Should I take each month as 30 days or each month as they are in a year like Jan 31 days, Mar 31 days, Apr 30 days, ... like this - then what about Feb since it can be 28 days or 29 days based on what type of year is it? Please suggest how should I calculate my relevant work experience based on date-to-date criteria? Thanks.


I used the skill select eoi application to test this out... may be you can also try the same and see what happens.. put the dates and see what score comes up in the last screen of the EOI application. Ofcourse don't submit it on the last screen as you are just testing it... 

I quit a company say *ABC Company* on *12/07/2012* and joined the next one, say *DEF Company* on *30/08/2012*. You can see there is a significant gap in the dates. But looking at just the months (*07/12 & 08/12*) it looks like there is no gap.

The way I *tested* it was, I changed the end date for *ABC Company* as *29/08/2012* and I put the start date of *DEF Company* as *30/08/2012*. I left no gap in the dates as well to test and see what happens. I got 65 points. 

Then I changed back to the actual dates again, I saw 60 points. It was quite disappointing but there is nothing I could do here. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

usankara said:


> count 3200 is standard, ICT invites will be still under Pro-rata
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> invitation rounds -- Next Invitation rounds


My effective date for EOI is Nov.19th 2016 with 65 points for the code 263111(computers system and network professionals) for the subclass 189.What are my chances in the next round December 7th.  :fingerscrossed: Any reply is highly appreciated !!!


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Guys,

I am currently 31 years and 10 months of age as of today. Coming Jan I'll be 32 years completed. Can anyone tell me if I will loose 5 points on my age or will I still be getting 30 points until I complete 32 years of age??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prassu1 said:


> My effective date for EOI is Nov.19th 2016 with 65 points for the code 263111(computers system and network professionals) for the subclass 189.What are my chances in the next round December 7th.  :fingerscrossed: Any reply is highly appreciated !!!


if the trend continues you may receive invite in January, provided large number of 70 pointers dont jump in for 2631xx


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

itzrichie said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am currently 31 years and 10 months of age as of today. Coming Jan I'll be 32 years completed. Can anyone tell me if I will loose 5 points on my age or will I still be getting 30 points until I complete 32 years of age??
> 
> ...


You will lose when you complete 33 years.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

itzrichie said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am currently 31 years and 10 months of age as of today. Coming Jan I'll be 32 years completed. Can anyone tell me if I will loose 5 points on my age or will I still be getting 30 points until I complete 32 years of age??
> 
> ...


you will loose 5 points for age when you turn 33


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi , Can anyone please let me know till when is the 60 pointers backlog cleared for 261311 category?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huge. Really. Current cutoff is 65.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

*cutoff dates going backwards*

Can someone explain the reason why cutoff dates are going backwards for Business Analysts or SA.
a month ago cutoff date was 18 may 2016. 
After that on 9th nov it went back to 15 march 2016.
23 nov round it went 4 april 2016.
so disappointing..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PreetPreet said:


> Can someone explain the reason why cutoff dates are going backwards for Business Analysts or SA.
> 
> a month ago cutoff date was 18 may 2016.
> 
> ...




Some guess it is a typo... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

PreetPreet said:


> Can someone explain the reason why cutoff dates are going backwards for Business Analysts or SA.
> a month ago cutoff date was 18 may 2016.
> After that on 9th nov it went back to 15 march 2016.
> 23 nov round it went 4 april 2016.
> so disappointing..


see the updated round results, it resolves lot many confusions


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-november-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Some guess it is a typo...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





am afraid its not a typo. 
cant happen twice.


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> see the updated round results, it resolves lot many confusions
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-november-2016-round-results.aspx



hey!! i already checked. thats how i got to know abt this.


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi All,

Job Code: 263311,
Skill: Telecommunications Engineer
EOI date: 29 Nov16
Points: 60(Age: 30, Education: 15, Work Experience: 5, Language: 10)

What are the chances of getting an invite:
1) in December 16?
2) in January 17?
3) Post January 17?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

I am not sure but then again this is only a hypothesis. 
Could it be that there were EOIs that were updated AND the dates that we see are the original timestamps of EOI creation?
There are folks who probably give IELTS or the likes a few times over to give good bump to their scores.
To me it makes sense, not sure if you think that's likely at all.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

@PreetPreet
I am not sure but then again this is only a hypothesis. 
Could it be that there were EOIs that were updated AND the dates that we see are the original timestamps of EOI creation?
There are folks who probably give IELTS or the likes a few times over to give good bump to their scores.
To me it makes sense, not sure if you think that's likely at all.




PreetPreet said:


> hey!! i already checked. thats how i got to know abt this.


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> As your profession is not a pro-rata occupation it is hard to say. I have spoken with DIBP because I had questions about how the rounds work and was told that every round they do their pro-rata invites and then invite other occupations at random based on queue position. Because the minimum points for non-pro-rata occupations is 60 having 65 points means you are higher in queue than a 60 pointer. Also, your occupation ceiling is 1177 with only 16 invites to date.
> 
> For immitracker you want the "Expression of Interest - SC189" add your case and then look at analytics to see where your approximate position in queue lies.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your detailed reply. It is much appreciated but at the same time I am little disappointed as I was thinking that in December I might get ITA. I am afraid because in April 2017 i am turning 40 so I might loose 10 points. Just confirm whether I will loose points on turning to 40 or after completion of 40 years or age??


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

My effective date for EOI is Nov.19th 2016 with 65 points for the code 263111(computers system and network professionals) for the subclass 189.What are my chances in the next round December 7th. Any reply is highly appreciated !!!


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

My occupation is now on pro-rata list. Damm, 70 points...
It will be difficult to get an invitation, or at least will take a long time until June/July 2017.
:wacko:	

Hopefuly, tomorrow I will achieve 79+ on PTE.


----------



## son_hak (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

In my EOI, I tagged my current Australian work experience (started July 2014) as "not relevant." However, my ACS assessment mentioned that anything after April 2016 of my experience is considered skilled employment.

Now, as per suggested to me previously, I want to update my EOI to split my current work experience into the "not relevant" period (July 2014 to April 2016) and the "relevant" period (May 2016 onwards) so I can get the additional 5pts for 1yr AU work experience automatically come May 2017.

If I update my EOI now as per above, will it update the date of effect as well even when the points remain the same (since the additional 5pts will not be added until May 2017)?

Cheers


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> My effective date for EOI is Nov.19th 2016 with 65 points for the code 263111(computers system and network professionals) for the subclass 189.What are my chances in the next round December 7th. Any reply is highly appreciated !!!


Hi
263111 moving slowly recently, last time it moved only 7 days. So probability of 7th Dec invite is low as of now and bright chances are there for 21st Dec. 

but we never know some times it moves 20days  Stay positive


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

233411- electronics engineer
Points:
Age-30; Education-15; Australian education:5 points; English-10 (PTE 65+ on each);

EOI filed: 26/11/2016
When can I expect invitation.
Also saw that point score for Electronics engineer is given as N/A.
Experts can you please tell what does this means.
Thanks


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

same job, same story, points (65)
Im waiting for EA Assessment: Lodged 19/11

seems 189 isnt possible for me, will you try 190?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

*Same , Bro*



lucas.wszolek said:


> My occupation is now on pro-rata list. Damm, 70 points...
> It will be difficult to get an invitation, or at least will take a long time until June/July 2017.
> :wacko:
> 
> Hopefuly, tomorrow I will achieve 79+ on PTE.





same job, same story, points (65)
Im waiting for EA Assessment: Lodged 19/11

seems 189 isnt possible for me, will you try 190?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> That's correct
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Take care with ACS. For a few of my roles my experience was similar to e.g. 28th Jan - 3rd July. The number of calendar months in which I worked was 7( Jan - Jul), but my experience came out at 0 yrs 6 mths for that role. I think what ACS means is that they round to the nearest month for each episode, NOT that they treat any month worked in as a whole month. I happened to have a few clients/roles that worked out that way (where I started at the end of the month and finished in the first week of another). It caused my experience to be quite a lot less than thought, though luckily still sufficient for the points I needed.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey,
Electronics engineer is flagged to pro data field.
The new score says N/A?
do you know what does that means?
I have also filed for 60 points.
I am scared now as the mechanical engineering score points have changed to 70


----------



## BryLauK87 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi I submitted my EOI on 28th Nov and had to update it on 2nd Dec because I stupidly put wrong start date for my job.
Anzsco 252411 occupational therapist. 60 points. Do you know what the wait time is for occupational therapy please?
My working holiday visa expires on 2/2/17 and I'm scared I won't be able to apply for bridging visa in time an be kicked out country....?! Please advise if you can thank you


----------



## Matt1234 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Invitation for IT Business Analyst*

I submitted my EOI on 21st June 2016 with 65 points. How soon should i expect my invitation ? Thank you!!


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hey,
> Electronics engineer is flagged to pro data field.
> The new score says N/A?
> do you know what does that means?
> ...


No idea, but if i were to guess, they may have emptied the electronic engineering queue on nov-23 but put it under pro-rata from now on.

Mech seems to be in a very tight situation, 242 invites to last till next july.

Just out of curiousity, are you able to get a skills assessment for both Electronic and Mech Eng? i am under the impression the two fields are different.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> Thank you very much for your detailed reply. It is much appreciated but at the same time I am little disappointed as I was thinking that in December I might get ITA. I am afraid because in April 2017 i am turning 40 so I might loose 10 points. Just confirm whether I will loose points on turning to 40 or after completion of 40 years or age??




It would be at your 40th birthday but surely you'll get an invite soon. I would honestly hazard a guess that at the next round you are in with a chance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Matt1234 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 21st June 2016 with 65 points. How soon should i expect my invitation ? Thank you!!


if we take 23rd Nov data in consideration then it may take 2 more months for you to get an invite


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*



PreetPreet said:


> Can someone explain the reason why cutoff dates are going backwards for Business Analysts or SA.
> 
> a month ago cutoff date was 18 may 2016.
> 
> ...




This is from another forum. Giving him all the credit for contacting DIBP and getting that info. 



MattF said:


> So! Finally a solid explination as to why the Auditors category is moving the way it is! Its actually a fairly sad scenario because its showing how many invites are being wasted!
> 
> Direct from the skillselect team:
> 
> ...



So I am assuming that the same thing is occurring with your occupation.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Another 24 hours to go.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

I checked in myimmitracker.com there are 287 applicants above me overall and there are no one above me in Medical administrator 134211 category in 189 visa. But the question is that either all the applicants are registered in myimmitracker.com? I don't think so. Only few percentage of people areven registered. Need expert opinion......


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf 

Iscah's Analysis gives estimates for how long it would take people in each of their respective (pro-rata) ANZSCO codes to get an invitation. 

Very informative and useful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syedhaider194 (Dec 5, 2016)

Good information. Keep it up


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis28Nov16.pdf
> 
> Iscah's Analysis gives estimates for how long it would take people in each of their respective (pro-rata) ANZSCO codes to get an invitation.
> 
> ...


But in Iscah there is no med administrator category


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

usankara said:


> Hi
> 263111 moving slowly recently, last time it moved only 7 days. So probability of 7th Dec invite is low as of now and bright chances are there for 21st Dec.
> 
> but we never know some times it moves 20days  Stay positive


Thanks for the reply.When checked on myimmitracker, its shows 16 applications are ahead of me.Is this the right estimate  if so, can I expect my invite tomorrow?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> This is from another forum. Giving him all the credit for contacting DIBP and getting that info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is as I had guessed. What's astounding is the number of expired invites. 71% is incredibly high. It raises a few thoughts. First, it's devastating for all those waiting in the queue who really want to go to Australia. Second it raises the question of what happens to all those unused invites. Finally, and related, one must assume that DIBP assumes this many will expire when setting the quotas.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

FFacs said:


> This is as I had guessed. What's astounding is the number of expired invites. 71% is incredibly high. It raises a few thoughts. First, it's devastating for all those waiting in the queue who really want to go to Australia. Second it raises the question of what happens to all those unused invites. Finally, and related, one must assume that DIBP assumes this many will expire when setting the quotas.




I definitely think that 71% is an outlier but I do imagine that they do have an expected rate of expiry. They probably are also aware of a particular rate of EOIs that for some reason are not true and valid (duplicates or ones that cannot be corroborated). Which is where I think a lot of that expiry also occurs. It would be a much different system if they made people resubmit their EOI if an invitation expires changing their DOE. But I guess assuming positive intent they allow it once.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> But in Iscah there is no med administrator category




Because med administrator is not pro-rata. Which means that if they send out invites for med administrator in the next round you are likely to get it. The thing is with all the other different occupations they don't invite non pro rata every round. With 16/1177 places it is likely that they don't have a large pool of many med administrators applying.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> I definitely think that 71% is an outlier but I do imagine that they do have an expected rate of expiry. They probably are also aware of a particular rate of EOIs that for some reason are not true and valid (duplicates or ones that cannot be corroborated). Which is where I think a lot of that expiry also occurs. It would be a much different system if they made people resubmit pp) EOI if an invitation expires changing their DOE. But I guess assuming positive intent they allow it once.


If they charged AUD500 to create an EOI we wouldn't have this problem. They could take it off the visa charges.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

FFacs said:


> If they charged AUD500 to create an EOI we wouldn't have this problem. They could take it off the visa charges.




True but it's expensive as is what with English tests and assessments. On that alone I've already spent over $1000 and that doesn't get taken off the application fee. I just wish people would withdraw their unneeded EOIs if they get an invite on another one. I have a friend who did that last year. He had 3 EOIs and got a state invite and PR within a matter of weeks from one and then left the other 2 just sitting there and got invites he didn't need. I was so mad at him for it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PreetPreet said:


> am afraid its not a typo.
> 
> cant happen twice.




No other explanation... Well other seem to be less likely. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Camile Cardoso (Aug 15, 2016)

Dear Friends
I have submitted an EOI on the 29th of November for 190 as a Forester with 55+ 5 NSW. I would like to have your opinion about the processing time for this position and if I should try to get a better score with Ielts or not. I currently living in QLD. 
Thankyou


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

FFacs said:


> If they charged AUD500 to create an EOI we wouldn't have this problem. They could take it off the visa charges.


Agree

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't know what's wrong with 2544 Registered Nurse.
It still has ceiling 16346 and now only 1249 invited.
Only 27 invited on 23 Nov and seems no one invited on 9 Nov.
And it is now on pro rata list but showing N/A in details same as 2334 Electronics Engineer.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

kaihoc said:


> Don't know what's wrong with 2544 Registered Nurse.
> It still has ceiling 16346 and now only 1249 invited.
> Only 27 invited on 23 Nov and seems no one invited on 9 Nov.
> And it is now on pro rata list but showing N/A in details same as 2334 Electronics Engineer.


Maybe an error only.

Let's see how it goes tonight.


----------



## djchinzz (Jun 14, 2016)

Got Invite Last Night, 

EOI applied on 23rd Oct 2016
Subclass 189 65 Points (Got Invite) 
Subclass 190 70 Points (NSW)


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

djchinzz said:


> Got Invite Last Night,
> 
> EOI applied on 23rd Oct 2016
> Subclass 189 65 Points (Got Invite)
> Subclass 190 70 Points (NSW)


Could you please share your ANZSCO code. But 189 invitations round is supposed to take place today right.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Could you please share your ANZSCO code. But 189 invitations round is supposed to take place today right.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Is the round already done ?


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Is the round already done ?




No, the round starts in 8 hours and 4 minutes. But who's counting? :-D


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> No, the round starts in 8 hours and 4 minutes. But who's counting? :-D
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...




Haha Cheers man. But someone just says he got the invite last night


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Haha Cheers man. But someone just says he got the invite last night


I think someone is having a laugh. Or maybe they only just discovered the mail from last round. I think the former is most likely.


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I think someone is having a laugh. Or maybe they only just discovered the mail from last round. I think the former is most likely.


I had a mini heart attack reading that comment lol, thought I missed out this round even with 70 points.


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Haha Cheers man. But someone just says he got the invite last night




For 189 or 190? 190 invites can happen whenever, 189 invites will only be sent when the round opens on midnight of the day the round is to be conducted. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

FFacs said:


> I think someone is having a laugh. Or maybe they only just discovered the mail from last round. I think the former is most likely.




Exactly! Trust me. When the invitation round starts it gets really busy in here with people saying if they got their invites.


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No other explanation... Well other seem to be less likely.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


The explanation given earlier in this thread is the correct one. It's because of expired invites. The close of invites/move to 70 points at the end of last year caused a backlog of 65 pointers for months. When 65 points was invited this year, a lot of people didn't take-up the invite (for whatever reason) after 60 days these EOIs were unlocked and invited again, moving the date backwards. 

This has good and bad news. The good news is it means that once these EOIs for year end 15/16 are cleared, there will be more invites available for later DOEs. Bad news is that the length of queue means there's unlikely to be a reduction in unused invites. i.e. next round might see a chunk of May DOEs get invited; but many of these will be unused and will be invited again in Feb. Essentially a fair whack of the invite allocation is going to be used up providing second invites to disinterested EOIs this year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

FFacs said:


> The explanation given earlier in this thread is the correct one. It's because of expired invites. The close of invites/move to 70 points at the end of last year caused a backlog of 65 pointers for months. When 65 points was invited this year, a lot of people didn't take-up the invite (for whatever reason) after 60 days these EOIs were unlocked and invited again, moving the date backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> This has good and bad news. The good news is it means that once these EOIs for year end 15/16 are cleared, there will be more invites available for later DOEs. Bad news is that the length of queue means there's unlikely to be a reduction in unused invites. i.e. next round might see a chunk of May DOEs get invited; but many of these will be unused and will be invited again in Feb. Essentially a fair whack of the invite allocation is going to be used up providing second invites to disinterested EOIs this year.




It has been discussed many times, after EOI is re-added to the pool - it has new DOE. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> No, the round starts in 8 hours and 4 minutes.* But who's counting? :-D*
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...


Yea, I wonder.. 6 hours 45 to go


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think the cutoff for mechanical engineers will go down today, as we see that there were zero invites for mechanical engineers on 9th Nov and 16 invites on 24th Nov. These 16 invites were sent to 70 pointers till the date 18th Nov. Which means that there was a backlog from 26th Oct till 24th Nov in which there were sixteen 70 pointers till 18th November. Now that the backlog is expected to clear in this round, there won't be enough 70 pointers to fill the 16 invites. What does experts have to say about my theory?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kaihoc said:


> Don't know what's wrong with 2544 Registered Nurse.
> It still has ceiling 16346 and now only 1249 invited.
> Only 27 invited on 23 Nov and seems no one invited on 9 Nov.
> And it is now on pro rata list but showing N/A in details same as 2334 Electronics Engineer.


*Registered Nurses*

Last program year there were over 3000 invited.
This year the Occupation Ceiling is 16,346.
To date only 1,222 had been invited when DIBP then invited 0 on the 9th November and then limited it to just 27 on the 14th November. Presumably that is the new number of invites per round which would bring the total invites eventually to just 1,627 for the program year.

Interestingly that is almost exactly 10% of the total occupational ceiling. And given it is the department of education who manages the numbers, I can’t totally ignore the possibility they have the comma in the wrong place and think the occupational ceiling was just 1,634 instead of the correct 16,346.

Also this occupation is not on the flagged list of occupations in danger of coming off the SOL next program year.

As it stands now, with just 27 invites per round (and previously around 120 being invited each round) it means the invite mark will be shortly 65 and even 70 points. Also 489 family sponsored will now be closed off under this occupation for the rest of the program year as all the 27 places will go to 189s each round.

And finally DIBP will be even more behind in their target to try and issue around 43,990 invites for the 189 visa as they can’t get near their 1400 each round already. And will go further behind now with missing out on around 100 registered nurses each round.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

No one's counting..no one's watching this forum...

Feeling jumpy...wonder how things would go.






azerty said:


> Yea, I wonder.. 6 hours 45 to go


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *Registered Nurses*
> 
> Last program year there were over 3000 invited.
> This year the Occupation Ceiling is 16,346.
> ...


nice speculation... I was under assumption that skill select is perfect and mistakes like putting a comma wrongly is just impossible


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> nice speculation... I was under assumption that skill select is perfect and mistakes like putting a comma wrongly is just impossible


I think it's the other way round. The ceiling is ridiculously high given the number of invites they want for 189. I think they have made a factor of ten error in many of ceilings. Look at cabinet makers for instance


----------



## mshakil095 (Nov 24, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> What are the December dates for EOI invite?
> 
> *65 *points submitted on *11/11/2016 *in *2613*11 category !
> 
> I analysed myimmitracker and it tells that people with 2613 category and 65 points get invite after one cycle. So, expecting in NEXT !! :fingerscrossed:


Bro, What is Mytimmitracker ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mshakil095 said:


> Bro, What is Mytimmitracker ?




Google mate.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys, what are my chances in tonight's round?
261313,65points, 9th Nov 

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Guys, what are my chances in tonight's round?
> 261313,65points, 9th Nov
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> ...


Hey bro, chances are bright for you..

all the best


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > *Registered Nurses*
> ...


It is just someone guessing. 

I hope really that is just an error although I don't think they will make this kind of low level mistakes...even not found it out after 9 nov round.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

The calm before the storm. .. ... .... .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

2 hours 7 minutes more


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

tik tik tik . . . 

2 hours !!!

Let's see who makes the first noise


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

*Asalehin*

Hey Guys, 

First of all, I would like to mention that, I love to follow this forum, you all are legends. I am also in the mission as you guys. 
I have just lodged my EOI for 261311 Analyst Programmer for 189. 

Total Points : 65 
Age : 30 Study : 15 : Aus study : 5 : Professional year : 5 points.
Pte : 65 = 10 points 
EOI date : 5/12/2016 

When can I expect to get an invitation possibly? 

I appreciate your reply. Lets not give up ! 
Akib


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asalehin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> First of all, I would like to mention that, I love to follow this forum, you all are legends. I am also in the mission as you guys.
> I have just lodged my EOI for 261311 Analyst Programmer for 189.
> ...


it is just my guess based on the trends

you may get invited in January


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

*Fingers crossed*

All the best guys. Just few minutes to go... fingers crossed for all of you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

sadduaks said:


> All the best guys. Just few minutes to go... fingers crossed for all of you :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck to all guys. Please do let me know that how we would come to know that we have been invited and can we find out which professions/occupations they have invited?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> Best of luck to all guys. Please do let me know that how we would come to know that we have been invited and can we find out which professions/occupations they have invited?


If you are invited your EOI status will change to INVITED from SUBMITTED. After couple of hours you should also receive an email


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Less than 45 minutes. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you are invited your EOI status will change to INVITED from SUBMITTED. After couple of hours you should also receive an email


Lets hope for the best. I am wondering whether they change the status from submitted to Invited at once for all the invitees or this is a gradual process and will take time. I think it will be night in Australia


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Guys, At what time as per IST the invitation would be declared? My credentials are:
Skillset Code: 263311
Skillset Code Name: Telecommunications Engineer
EOI effective Date: 29/11/2016
Points: 60

Any chances for me to get the invite in this round?

Regards

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> Lets hope for the best. I am wondering whether they change the status from submitted to Invited at once for all the invitees or this is a gradual process and will take time. I think it will be night in Australia




It is night in Australia but I'm staying up till midnight and then going to bed once I've confirmed if I'm in or not. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

drasadqamar said:


> Lets hope for the best. I am wondering whether they change the status from submitted to Invited at once for all the invitees or this is a gradual process and will take time. I think it will be night in Australia


it is automated system and status for sucessful applicants will change at same time


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

gauravghai said:


> Hi Guys, At what time as per IST the invitation would be declared? My credentials are:
> Skillset Code: 263311
> Skillset Code Name: Telecommunications Engineer
> EOI effective Date: 29/11/2016
> ...


you can be lucky today


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

tic tic tic tic ... waiting


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Good luck guys, it's 11:35 PM here in Australia. Will be applying for the last round at 65 points, hopefully I should get a reply asap!


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

verdikt said:


> Good luck guys, it's 11:35 PM here in Australia. Will be applying for the last round at 65 points, hopefully I should get a reply asap!


Whats your date of effect???


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> It is night in Australia but I'm staying up till midnight and then going to bed once I've confirmed if I'm in or not.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...


you will certainly get a invitation today. Good Luck. Can u please break down your points please. Thank you


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*

9 mins to go

All the best guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

Guys, is there any procedure to check the status, if applied through agent?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am new here. I have one query what kind of question case office asked to employers. Kindly inform so that I can inform the employer. 

EOI applied on 29 November with 75 points 

263111. Hopefully I get invite in this round. Thanks in adavcnce


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

I am waiting, (too), eagerly☺


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

sk1982 said:


> you will certainly get a invitation today. Good Luck. Can u please break down your points please. Thank you




Sure 
Age: 25 points
English: 20 points
Bachelors degree: 15 points
Australian Study: 5 points
Regional Australian study : 5 points



ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck! 

Please dont forget to update your details!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Gud luck..

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

not even this time guys  hard luck


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> not even this time guys  hard luck




Its too early to decide. Wait for 15 more mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

I cant believe this. I was 100% sure about this time..


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I hope there is no technical glitch this time.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

I will be the only who has seen 3 rounds and no invitations with 65 points . LOL


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone actually got invited yet? Hopefully it's just a technical delay...


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

This is round #6 for me status just changed to invited!!!!!


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Please tell me the easiest way to kill myself .. LOL


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

guys i got an email!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BrenLK said:


> This is round #6 for me status just changed to invited!!!!!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

greatsoul said:


> guys i got an email!!


Congrats Dude!!! When did u submit ur EOI


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> guys i got an email!!


Congrats buddy


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

Immitracker updated automatically. What? How?


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats BrenLK

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone for 261313???

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Not me


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> guys i got an email!!


Congratulations !!!!
Your Date of effect please.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> This is round #6 for me status just changed to invited!!!!!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Not me


Hope you get it in this round..... All the best


----------



## cranfan (Nov 29, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Not me


Not me either. 

261312
11th November with 65 points.


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey guys ... Has anyone got an invite for 2339 ? My DOE is 28 Oct 2016 with 65 points under 189... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations! Does this show up in Skill Select login too?



greatsoul said:


> guys i got an email!!


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Guys, whoever got invite, pls update immi tracker if applicable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

cranfan said:


> Not me either.
> 
> 261312
> 11th November with 65 points.


Not me either..
261313, 65points 9th Nov

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Hope you get it in this round..... All the best


Noooo. i didnt


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*

What's happening with 2613** ? 


I think 2613 cases are yet to pick up in round..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Guys, whoever got invite, pls update immi tracker if applicable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


harrri.. Hi 

even you didnt get ? that means it didnt move from 1st November to 4th November. Pathetic man


----------



## BrenLK (Nov 8, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Guys, whoever got invite, pls update immi tracker if applicable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Immi tracker updated automatically for me. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

BrenLK said:


> Immi tracker updated automatically for me.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> ...




Someone updated on behalf of you.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> harrri.. Hi
> 
> 
> 
> even you didnt get ? that means it didnt move from 1st November to 4th November. Pathetic man




I didn't check.. I have to ask my agent tomorrow.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Guys, whoever got invite, pls update immi tracker if applicable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get an invite?

If not, for 2613 65 pointers it didn't even move 3 days..


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Not me either..
> 261313, 65points 9th Nov
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> ...


Sad to see this guys, the last DoE was 1-Nov for 2613 and people with DoE 8-Nov have not got invite. Looks like this time the invitations have not moved even 10 days, typical December time. :-( I am loosing hopes of getting invited by 21st Dec with EOI DoE 20-Nov and 65 points under 261313. :-(


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like they deliberately missed 2613. I have an EOI with 70pts and did not get it till now :Cry:


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> guys i got an email!!




Hi.. may I know what is you EOI DoE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Looks like they deliberately missed 2613. I have an EOI with 70pts and did not get it till now :'(


Ohh is it, with 70 it seems impossible to NOT be invited unless what you are saying is correct. Would be interesting to see if they have picked the other 2613** codes.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone got invite for 263111


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Looks like they deliberately missed 2613. I have an EOI with 70pts and did not get it till now :'(


If 70 has not been picked that means 2613 job code is yet to be processed.....

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Looks like they deliberately missed 2613. I have an EOI with 70pts and did not get it till now :'(


Noooooo 
Even if 70 pointers are not cleared in this round, it would be worse with all the backlogs

But one person from 2613 confirmed that he received an e-mail for 65 points. We don't have his DOE though !
You should receive it for sure.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Fanish said:


> If 70 has not been picked that means 2613 job code is yet to be processed.....
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk




I suspect too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone received for Electronics Engineer???


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

I am still waiting and hoping; but my submission was only last week. was hoping with 75 points, I had a chance.

Not sure if there is a sequence in which the EOIs are picked up or if it is pretty much done for this round?




usankara said:


> Anyone got invite for 263111


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

I have EOI with 70 points for 261313. Originally logged on Sep 24 with 60 pointa1, updated on Nov 29 for 70 points. No invite and no update in correspondence tab also in SkillSelect.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vdotu said:


> I am still waiting and hoping; but my submission was only last week. was hoping with 75 points, I had a chance.
> 
> Not sure if there is a sequence in which the EOIs are picked up or if it is pretty much done for this round?



I think 2613** was missed this round. At least based on what we see now.


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

Not receives invite for 2544 Registered Nurse.
For 3 rounds already.
Point 60, day of effect 9 Nov.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

thepirate said:


> I have EOI with 70 points for 261313. Originally logged on Sep 24 with 60 pointa1, updated on Nov 29 for 70 points. No invite and no update in correspondence tab also in SkillSelect.


We suspect delayed processing for 2613.

Also the 2613 will not touch 29 Nov.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Any one in 2613 has got an invite? Please let us know. Everyone is confused here. Atleast we will know whether we are getting in or not. Visa DoE for Nov 23 for 2613 was Dec 02, 2016. How can it not move at all


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fanish said:


> We suspect delayed processing for 2613.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


there is no much processing, the invites send automatically...


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

That seems about right. 



andreyx108b said:


> I think 2613** was missed this round. At least based on what we see now.


----------



## denizu (Dec 1, 2016)

it says "apply visa"

I guess I got it  

233112 MAterials Engineer


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I think 2613** was missed this round. At least based on what we see now.


One person reported that he received an e-mail for 2613.

Did this happen anytime earlier with delay in status update on SkillSelect?


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

Alhamdulillah I got invitation.


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I think 2613** was missed this round. At least based on what we see now.


Hi Andrey,
Do you have any idea about Electronics???I got a client waiting in that for 60 points and DOE is 26 october 2016.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

That's very disappointing for 2613....

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Looks like they deliberately missed 2613. I have an EOI with 70pts and did not get it till now :Cry:


there is one BA with 70 points waiting for the email


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Fanish said:


> We suspect delayed processing for 2613.
> 
> Also the 2613 will not touch 29 Nov.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


For 70 points it would up-to-date right. Only 65 pointers have Date of Effect condition.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I waited for this day and this is really bad :Cry:. Please DIBP, don't do this to us.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Hi Andrey,
> Do you have any idea about Electronics???I got a client waiting in that for 60 points and DOE is 26 october 2016.


I cant be 100% sure, but highly unlikely.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

drasadqamar said:


> Alhamdulillah I got invitation.


Congratulations !!!!
Your ANZSCO code, points and Date of Effect please


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

OZCallingUs said:


> For 70 points it would up-to-date right. Only 65 pointers have Date of Effect condition.


What is your job code and doe ?.

As per the trend, yes .

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

cant believe if they wont process 261312. how strange


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I cant be 100% sure, but highly unlikely.


Howz the rush in that field in tracker?It seems quite to me.As not many people in that field to apply.I may be wrong.


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> > Alhamdulillah I got invitation.
> ...


134211 med adminstr. Applied EOI on 1st December with 65 points


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Fanish said:


> What is your job code and doe ?.
> 
> As per the trend, yes .
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


I have 65 points- 2613* | 25th November, 2016

I was expecting it in the next round, but seems like I have to wait longer


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

OZCallingUs said:


> I have 65 points- 2613* | 25th November, 2016
> 
> I was expecting it in the next round, but seems like I have to wait longer


This round should have cover at least 10 days for 2613. If not than you better hope in January round only.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

jdesai said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone received for Electronics Engineer???


Someone with 65 points seems to have gotten in at EOI dated 19th November.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

I was told by my friend that 2 rounds ago I think auditors had the same issue and got their invites after a day.. can that be true.. I still can't believe that they have not processed a single EOI for 2613xx


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

@Fanish-
Can you help me understand this -> "Also the 2613 will not touch 29 Nov."

Are you saying no EOIs posted on this date and beyond will be picked up in this round, regardless of the points? 
If that is correct, a lot of it would make sense at least for my specific case.





Fanish said:


> We suspect delayed processing for 2613.
> 
> Also the 2613 will not touch 29 Nov.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> I was told by my friend that 2 rounds ago I think auditors had the same issue and got their invites after a day.. can that be true.. I still can't believe that they have not processed a single EOI for 2613xx


Can be because my friend got invite next day early morning IST.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

vdotu said:


> @Fanish-
> Can you help me understand this -> "Also the 2613 will not touch 29 Nov."
> 
> Are you saying no EOIs posted on this date and beyond will be picked up in this round, regardless of the points?
> If that is correct, a lot of it would make sense at least for my specific case.


if 2613* applications are picked in this round, you would receive it for sure.

Date of effect comes into picture only for 65 pointers.


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

Any point 60 invited yet?


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Hope that's true.. let's wait for some more time. Anyone from 2613??




Fanish said:


> Sabyasachipanda said:
> 
> 
> > I was told by my friend that 2 rounds ago I think auditors had the same issue and got their invites after a day.. can that be true.. I still can't believe that they have not processed a single EOI for 2613xx
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> I was told by my friend that 2 rounds ago I think auditors had the same issue and got their invites after a day.. can that be true.. I still can't believe that they have not processed a single EOI for 2613xx


no. it cant.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Can be because my friend got invite next day early morning IST.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


Better late than getting entirely skipped from this round


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

I wasn't expecting in this round but looks like I will have to wait a bit longer as I'm not sure if mine will be picked in the next round atleast.

189 - 261313 - EOI Date of Effect is 16th Nov 2016 with 65 points.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

vdotu said:


> @Fanish-
> Can you help me understand this -> "Also the 2613 will not touch 29 Nov."
> 
> Are you saying no EOIs posted on this date and beyond will be picked up in this round, regardless of the points?
> If that is correct, a lot of it would make sense at least for my specific case.


Yes.
The last round cut off date was 1Nov. It usually moves 10 days which makes it to 11Nov DOE irrespective of points

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Any invites for the code 263111, I don't see any updates on invites from the people belonging to our particular code (263111)!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jdesai said:


> Howz the rush in that field in tracker?It seems quite to me.As not many people in that field to apply.I may be wrong.


its not too popular anzsco indeed... but still based on the recent trends, 60 points and october - unlikely.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

We are in the same boat then. I have DoE on 17/11. But I was hoping that somehow I may squeeze thru in this round.. the case although is completely opposite now!! 




katts007 said:


> I wasn't expecting in this round but looks like I will have to wait a bit longer as I'm not sure if mine will be picked in the next round atleast.
> 
> 189 - 261313 - EOI Date of Effect is 16th Nov 2016 with 65 points.


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am asking this question for a frnd.
He is a ICT BA
Points: 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW)
30 age 15 edu 20 pte
DOE: 4th june 2016
wht is his chances of getting an invite from either 189 or 190 

Advance Thanks for your replies


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

Any invites for 263311?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Any onshore applicant can call DIBP in the morning and ask them about 2613* invitations for this round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kd87 said:


> I am asking this question for a frnd.
> He is a ICT BA
> Points: 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 (NSW)
> 30 age 15 edu 20 pte
> ...


With 65, even if yes - not too soon. 

for sc190 NSW - are you sure he is waiting for NSW? did he select NSW? He would have been invited by now as i can guess.


----------



## aussiedreamer2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> Not receives invite for 2544 Registered Nurse.
> For 3 rounds already.
> Point 60, day of effect 9 Nov.


same situation here
DOE: nov 8, 2016, 65 points
ANZCODE 2544


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

aussiedreamer2016 said:


> kaihoc said:
> 
> 
> > Not receives invite for 2544 Registered Nurse.
> ...


9 Nov 0 invites.
23 Nov 27 invites.

What's wrong.....:disappointed:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

someone plz call DIBP tomorrow


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Any invites for the code 263111, I don't see any updates on invites from the people belonging to our particular code (263111)!!!


I don't think anyone got invited for 263111, at least not on here and Immitracker. I didn't get invited even with 70 points...


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> someone plz call DIBP tomorrow


Will try tomorrow.

But I guess it will be "copied officially reply" after 30 to 45 mins waiting....


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

There are hardly any invites today.

What's wrong 

And we need to wait more than 10 days for the Skillselect website to be updated with details.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Please try  I (we) are heartbroken </3


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys dont be disappointed! It will only mean the next round, some of you will get invited... 

...while for others this round is an indicator to improve your scores! 

All gonna be good!


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone from ICT BA/SA group invited in this round?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

But is it possible not to invite a single 2613 despite having 5000+ in a year and we are just half way. I am not able to get any reasoning behind the same.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

is it safe to assume no one got invite today in ICT SOL 26XXXX


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Fanish said:


> But is it possible not to invite a single 2613 despite having 5000+ in a year and we are just half way. I am not able to get any reasoning behind the same.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


I guess March/ April 2016 had 0 invitations for 2613. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

So it is possible, but unbelievable


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

I believe in the next round they will cover-up for this round also.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

usankara said:


> is it safe to assume no one got invite today in ICT SOL 26XXXX


It seems like a system issue, as even 70 pointers didn't get it. Let's hope that we get it tomorrow. Don't lose hope.


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> I guess March/ April 2016 had 0 invitations for 2613. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> So it is possible, but unbelievable


April/May/June had 0 invites because quota for the year was over. Today is a different case. I am hoping that, we will get it tomorrow. Who know, the invite time is changed or system issue. Let's hope for the best


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> April/May/June had 0 invites because quota for the year was over. Today is a different case. I am hoping that, we will get it tomorrow. Who know, the invite time is changed or system issue. Let's hope for the best



I hope that's the case and the invites flow.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

I certainly the dates moving ahead for each round in March and April for 2613XX from the Skill Select site. 

Wait and watch is the way to go, I guess. 





OZCallingUs said:


> I guess March/ April 2016 had 0 invitations for 2613. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> So it is possible, but unbelievable


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

scorpionking said:


> April/May/June had 0 invites because quota for the year was over. Today is a different case. I am hoping that, we will get it tomorrow. Who know, the invite time is changed or system issue. Let's hope for the best


There was maintenance window seems they have changed the time. May be they will have different batch for 2613. Let's hope     ....

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just had a look at previous year's count in Skill Select. Dec has the lowest number of invites but they have invited more in January and February. May be the same trend is followed here. Also there are chances that they will invite more in the next round as they will receive the applications by the time they come back from vacation.

Feeling hopeful.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys dont be disappointed! It will only mean the next round, some of you will get invited...
> 
> ...while for others this round is an indicator to improve your scores!
> 
> All gonna be good!


Andrey,Whats your view about applying for NSW for this guy???whats thr trend in NSW at the moment??


----------



## drasadqamar (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks to all of you guys. I really got too much support and information from all of you. Ones who didn't get invitation..don't loose hope. You will get it soon ... cheers Bros


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

And one more strange thing about 23 Nov round.
The result showing that the cut off time for 189 is 

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	23/11/2016 12.03 pm

It is not usual as based on previous round, it should normally the day before e.g. 22/11/2016 0:12

So that means if someone was submitted on 23 Nov at 11am, he /she were still got invited.


----------



## sambat (Mar 22, 2016)

Did any mechanical engineer got invite , what are the points, any 65 or 60 guy got invite?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

sambat said:


> Did any mechanical engineer got invite , what are the points, any 65 or 60 guy got invite?













Mechanical Engineer is pro-rata now and probably would need atleast 70 points to get invited.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rameshwarp (Dec 5, 2016)

*Additional work exp count reg*

I have received my Vetasses positive report on yday. In that no.of years assessed positively is 4.5yrs. I need 5yrs to enter into the pool. I joined in new organization on may’16 and my application submitted on july’16. Assessment is done based on my application submitted on July’2016 and these 2months considered positively. Now how can I show /add my exp from August to till date. Pls help me in this regards.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

congratulations to everyone who got invited

i think there has been some unexpected jump in number of applicants for 2613xx, 2631xx and few other codes.

something similar happened in 6th July round as none of prorata occupations were invited, today's round seems to be bit different.

the one guy who reported having received invite for 2613xx says "got an email", dont know what exact email he is talking about...


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I have 70 points , code 261312. EOI submission date, 1/12/2016 and was updated on 5th Dec. I also did not receive any mail. Should I try to increase my score or is it enough for next round.


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> 9 Nov 0 invites.
> 23 Nov 27 invites.
> 
> What's wrong.....:disappointed:


same here. 60 points doe 28/10. still no invite. are they mad at nurses?


----------



## SRK_07 (Sep 10, 2016)

visava said:


> Hey guys ... Has anyone got an invite for 2339 ? My DOE is 28 Oct 2016 with 65 points under 189...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Did you get an invitation?


----------



## goldengriffin (Dec 6, 2016)

189 with 65 points. EOI submitted on 11 nov. No invite. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

SRK_07 said:


> Did you get an invitation?


No buddy.. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRK_07 (Sep 10, 2016)

visava said:


> No buddy..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Can't believe that....I mean the que has not even moved 6 days!!...There might be some delays in sending invites may be...
Don't know what to expect. I also have the same skill set, DOE 16 November...
Please update me if you get an invite...
Thanks


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

SRK_07 said:


> Can't believe that....I mean the que has not even moved 6 days!!...There might be some delays in sending invites may be...
> Don't know what to expect. I also have the same skill set, DOE 16 November...
> Please update me if you get an invite...
> Thanks


I hope there is a delay and I get it later today  frankly I was expecting it to be through this time around.. 

Keeping my fingers crossed  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys 
Is the invitation round done or we will get invitations through out the day...I was expecting my invitation today with 75 Points for ICT Business Analysis EOI submitted 28 Nov 2016....
What should i expect ?

Age 30
Study 15 +5
English 20
Professional year 5


----------



## gagan141 (Nov 26, 2016)

*189 EOI Invitation for Decemeber 2016*

Hey guys 

Is the invitation round still on..?

I was expecting my invitation today with 75 Points for 2613 (Software and Application Programmer).

EOI submitted: 25/11/2016


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

This is what DIBP reply to that I asked what wrong with Registered Nurse:

The skilled migration programme is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers. Many more people want to migrate to Australia than there are places available. This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation immediately or receive an invitation at all to apply for a visa.

An 'occupation ceiling' might be applied to invitations issued under the independent, skilled regional (provisional) visas. This means there will be a limit on how many EOIs can be selected for skilled migration from an occupation group. 

Occupation ceiling values are based on a percentage of stock employment figures for each occupation. The ceilings ensure the skilled migration programme is not dominated by a narrow group of occupations.

At certain times during a programme year, due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, some occupation groups, regardless of their “occupation ceiling” value, can be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year.

At present, "the registered nurse" occupation group along with a few other occupation groups are under pro rata arrangements. We can’t predict when the current pro rata arrangement for these occupation groups will cease.

If changes are made to these current arrangements, our website will be updated with this information.


----------



## lsventuri (Dec 6, 2016)

*Just joined the forum!*

Hi all
Joining the Forum for the first time. 
ICT Business Analyst with a mere 60 points for 189... But still hoping for an invitation!

============================
Category : 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
IELTS : L9 W8 R8 S8.5 : 20 points
Work Experience: 0 points
Education : 10 points 
Age : 30 points 
EOI Submitted : 21/11/2016 ( 189: 60 points, 190: 65 points)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Agreed*



sultan_azam said:


> it is just my guess based on the trends
> 
> you may get invited in January


I agree with Sultan here!


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Wait*



lsventuri said:


> Hi all
> Joining the Forum for the first time.
> ICT Business Analyst with a mere 60 points for 189... But still hoping for an invitation!
> 
> ...


Not to disappoint but I am hoping you try to get more points in your exp..otherwise its a long wait for you buddy


----------



## Sudipghosh9 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Good Luck*



kaihoc said:


> This is what DIBP reply to that I asked what wrong with Registered Nurse:
> 
> The skilled migration programme is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers. Many more people want to migrate to Australia than there are places available. This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation immediately or receive an invitation at all to apply for a visa.
> 
> ...


I believe you will get the invite sooner rather than later. Australia needs good nurses. Hope for the best.


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> This is what DIBP reply to that I asked what wrong with Registered Nurse:
> 
> The skilled migration programme is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers. Many more people want to migrate to Australia than there are places available. This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation immediately or receive an invitation at all to apply for a visa.
> 
> ...


I can't believe there are many nurses applying for pr visa. I believe it's more of engineers. I guess I will have to wait for months..


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi - Did anyone reach out to DIBP, regarding invite not received for ICT skills? Please post the response here if you have already received any information. Thanks.


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

running_whipstitch said:


> I can't believe there are many nurses applying for pr visa. I believe it's more of engineers. I guess I will have to wait for months..



Surely not so many. Reasons for being on the pro rata list is DIBP limited the invitation to a very few in this three round suddenly (0 on 9 Nov, only 27 on 23 Nov) .

It was about about 12X each round.


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

scorpionking said:


> Hi - Did anyone reach out to DIBP, regarding invite not received for ICT skills? Please post the response here if you have already received any information. Thanks.


I think the reply would be very close to their reply to Registered Nurse.


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> I think the reply would be very close to their reply to Registered Nurse.


What's surprising is, not even a single invitation for any of the ICT skills is what making me think differently. Hopefully, there will be some updates from DIBP which guys can update us soon.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes someone promised he would call DiBP and update. How that happens soon


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If there have been so few invitations received, I would assume there was a technical issue. Hopefully someone can get through to DIBP to get some information to share with the forum.


----------



## aussiedreamer2016 (Nov 23, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> This is what DIBP reply to that I asked what wrong with Registered Nurse:
> 
> The skilled migration programme is based on Australia's economic needs. It supports the government in managing who can apply for skilled migration, when they can apply and in what numbers. Many more people want to migrate to Australia than there are places available. This means not everyone who completes an EOI will receive an invitation immediately or receive an invitation at all to apply for a visa.
> 
> ...


aww its sad that our occupation group now belongs to the pro rata group regadless of the 16k occupation ceiling for nurses. 
i have a friend who filed and got invited only after a few days in october with 65 points, so it means that the date of effect can not be earlier than that.
also, i heard from others that there is really a slowdown in the months of nov, dec, unfortunately we are included in these months. hence the long wait.. 
just enjoy the holidays, and time with family and friends while we still can.
guess we have to wait a little longer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I would say that most likely - this round was quite small, just to make sure that invites last until the end of the year.


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that most likely - this round was quite small, just to make sure that invites last until the end of the year.


But in portal, they mentioned 1600, 189 slots to be invited in Dec 7 round. Normally it's 1400. My vote will go to technical glitch, but you never know. DIBP is the only one who can actually comment and clarify this, but I highly doubt they will.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

thepirate said:


> But in portal, they mentioned 1600, 189 slots to be invited in Dec 7 round. Normally it's 1400. My vote will go to technical glitch, but you never know. DIBP is the only one who can actually comment and clarify this, but I highly doubt they will.


I so wish that's true


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

There are so many slots available for 2613. Now by doing this More 70 and 75 pointers will be selected.

65 have to wait more :rage:


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> There are so many slots available for 2613. Now by doing this More 70 and 75 pointers will be selected.
> 
> 65 have to wait more :rage:


This time even 75 and 70 pointers didn't get it.


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

I think DIBP has a lot of unfinished application for 189 & 190 and just don't wanted to make things worse. I think they got something like 15 Case Officers working on over 200K cases annually


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

thepirate said:


> This time even 75 and 70 pointers didn't get it.


Seems definitely the case of technical glitch since not even 75 pointers got invite.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Technical glitch or just a giant ignore for 2613


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

farjaf said:


> I think DIBP has a lot of unfinished application for 189 & 190 and just don't wanted to make things worse. I think they got something like 15 Case Officers working on over 200K cases annually


Its BS mate. They are not that busy I'm sure about it.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Technical glitch or just a giant ignore for 2613



Hi All,
I read the last 15 pages today, which got created from yesterday evening till today morning and sadly what I saw was that there was no update of 189 EOI invitation for 261313 job code in yesterday round. Lets hope there is some technical error for 261313. But question is if the EOI system for 189 completely automated? then how is this thing possible that for one job code that system is sending invitation and for another job code that same system is not sending invitation? My guess-based analysis says that if EOI for 189 is handled automatically by a system and that system sent invitations to other job codes, then it should also have sent for 261313, unless it has been specified explicitly in the system to not consider the 261313 job code for yesterday invitation sending process. Is 261313 for 189 going in the same direction of Vic 190 for 261313 - as currently Vic has closed ICT applications from Nov to Mar, so can 189 be also closed for 261313 for some months in future, based on reasoning of a huge previous backlog for ICT job codes of previous months?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I read the last 15 pages today, which got created from yesterday evening till today morning and sadly what I saw was that there was no update of 189 EOI invitation for 261313 job code in yesterday round. Lets hope there is some technical error for 261313. But question is if the EOI system for 189 completely automated? then how is this thing possible that for one job code that system is sending invitation and for another job code that same system is not sending invitation? My guess-based analysis says that if EOI for 189 is handled automatically by a system and that system sent invitations to other job codes, then it should also have sent for 261313, unless someone has specified explicitly in the system to not consider the 261313 job code for yesterday invitation sending process. Is 261313 for 189 going in the same direction of Vic 190 for 261313 - as currently Vic has closed ICT applications from Nov to Mar, so can 189 be also closed for some months in future, based on reasoning of a huge previous backlog for ICT job codes of previous months?


Agree but quota for a job code is decided in the start of year by govt, DIBP just follows it and send invites on the basis of same. If DIBP decides to exclude particular job code for a while, I am sure there will be an announcement for this decision like we are aware of decision of VIC that ICT is closed for a certain period.

Here, we do not see any announcement but a major deviation is noticed. My guess is technical glitch, as invite sending system is also prone to face some issues even though it's fully automated.

Someone also pointed that accountants also faced similar situation in earlier months.

I will be surprised if it's deliberate and no announcement is made for the same. But again, it's simply a guess like others, picture might be entirely different.


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Agree but quota for a job code is decided in the start of year by govt, DIBP just follows it and send invites on the basis of same. If DIBP decides to exclude particular job code for a while, I am sure there will be an announcement for this decision like we are aware of decision of VIC that ICT is closed for a certain period.
> 
> Here, we do not see any announcement but a major deviation is noticed. My guess is technical glitch, as invite sending system is also prone to face some issues even though it's fully automated.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

Was going through discussions above.
Still new to this process.I have applied for EOI with 75 points on 25th November.
was expecting to get a invite today, but have not got any mail.

EOI Submitted : 25th Nov - 2016
Points : 75
Occupation Code : 2613131 (S.E)


----------



## menikhlesh (Aug 31, 2016)

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was going through discussions above.
> Still new to this process.I have applied for EOI with 75 points on 25th November.
> ...


Is technical glitch normal with DIBP ? I think systems must be checked regularly by DIBP


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anybody talked to the DIBP? 

Yes this happened to auditors during July - Aug, but back then these occupations were flagged and hence till the decision was made to increase rather decrease occupational ceiling for these professions they didnt see any invites. However, once the decision was taken, backlogs were cleared in Sept. 

I have a bad feeling that ICT invites have also been frozen for a while. We will know for sure if we get some info from DIBP.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like DIBP is in dire need of Software Engineers to enhance and stabilize their current system. 

Can any onshore applicant call their Customer Support and enquire about this issue?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*

My NSW invite is going to expire by 9th dec. I had strong hope in today's 189 round. But, unexpected result seen. It is worrying me how to proceed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

I think we are overthinking. No country will not need software developers. 

If someone can call. I will appreciate. 

Otherwise let's wait for 8-9 days before they show results of this round. 

And people who think we can enjoy holidays like this can forget it really. Lol


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

menikhlesh said:


> Is technical glitch normal with DIBP ? I think systems must be checked regularly by DIBP




Happen 2 times in over 18 months. So, no. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaspreet_singh11 (Dec 2, 2016)

Visa Category - 189 - ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
65 Points - Age:25, Qual: 15, PTE:10, Exp: 15(8+ years ACS)

EOI submitted for 189 (65 points) - 24/11/2016
Invited : waiting.. Pls suggest Guys


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jaspreet_singh11 said:


> Visa Category - 189 - ANZSCO - 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 65 Points - Age:25, Qual: 15, PTE:10, Exp: 15(8+ years ACS)
> 
> EOI submitted for 189 (65 points) - 24/11/2016
> Invited : waiting.. Pls suggest Guys




You are in for a wait mate... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wu100200 (May 23, 2016)

Electrical engineer got invitation today for 189 visa. 

Good luck everybody in this forum. Invitation will come.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations!
Not sure if Hope flickers again for some of us 




wu100200 said:


> Electrical engineer got invitation today for 189 visa.
> 
> Good luck everybody in this forum. Invitation will come.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

wu100200 said:


> Electrical engineer got invitation today for 189 visa.
> 
> Good luck everybody in this forum. Invitation will come.


Congratulations !!
Can we have the points and DOE please.
Today at what time?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

This is a strange round. He got invitiation today or yesterday night ?


----------



## wu100200 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks.

I got invitation at 12:18am this morning (7/12/2016).

DOE is 06/12/2016 and 65 points



OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations !!
> Can we have the points and DOE please.
> Today at what time?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hmmm.. Probably excluding 2613 from this round was deliberate.

That one person from 2613 stating that he received an email, hope he confirms something.

Is there any email address through which we can reach their customer support?


Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Iscah's latest analysis on EOIs after the November 23 round for your information.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Analysis231116.pdf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

completely disagree with this analysis (sorry i thought this is for 9th december round) 

then i dont disagree


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Anyone from 261112 - Systems Analyst got invited?

70 pointer here, but still no invite. DOF: 2 Dec 2016


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Then it probably makes sense. The invite would have come in at about the time a lot of us were hoping to get it. 
I guess Wu checked it now and called it out.

Oh well....



wu100200 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got invitation at 12:18am this morning (7/12/2016).
> 
> DOE is 06/12/2016 and 65 points


----------



## amiya (Nov 6, 2016)

261311 - analyst programmer
Points 65
Eoi submitted on 3rd Nov 2016
But did not got the invite. 
I was 100% sure that I will get invite. Since it was processed till 1st Nov as per dibp stats.

Anyone got any updates?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

amiya said:


> 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points 65
> Eoi submitted on 3rd Nov 2016
> But did not got the invite.
> ...



They ignored us completely


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

farjaf said:


> I think DIBP has a lot of unfinished application for 189 & 190 and just don't wanted to make things worse. I think they got something like 15 Case Officers working on over 200K cases annually


seems possible but i was under impression that system is automated and at least the high scoring prorata applicants should have been invited, but it seems software professionals, CNSE, nurses, engg technologist and few other occupations havent got invite in this round


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Based on this thread, it seems that yesterday 261313 job code seems to have been hardly sent any invitations. So I will try to forget about this Aus PR thing now. If it will come in the next 3 to 6 months, then ok and if it does not come, then also ok. Anyways even if 189/190 EOI invite may come for me in next year, then also it seems that it will take almost the complete next year, before I can even arrive at Aus. Will try now to see if there are some other countries, which can be tried for job searching.

All the best to you all and may you all achieve your desired goals.


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

Skill code: 263311
Telecommunications Engineer
EOI: 30 Nov 16
Points: 60
Status: Invited on 7 Dec 16

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> Skill code: 263311
> Telecommunications Engineer
> EOI: 30 Nov 16
> Points: 60
> ...


When did you get the invite? Exact time?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

gauravghai said:


> Skill code: 263311
> Telecommunications Engineer
> EOI: 30 Nov 16
> Points: 60
> ...


Congratulations !!

Could you please also provide the time of invitation in IST?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Could you please also provide the time of invitation in IST?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Got the mail from my consultant. So can't tell the exact timestamp of invite.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello all,

Does anyone got Invitation for 261313 (Software Engineer) during 7th Dec round. I had submitted my EOI on Monday (05-Dec-16) with 70 points and was expecting the invitation in this round only. In past, some of my friends got the invitation within 1-2 days only with 70 points. Does any one know about cut off strategy during this invitation round.
Thanks in advance 
Skill code: 261313
Software Engineer
ACS: 01 Jun 2016
EOI: 05 Dec 16
Points: 70
Status: Waiting for invitation


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Lot of folks under 2613XX seem to have NOT gotten invites. If you go back a few pages, you will be able to see a lot of similar conversations.

So there is a bit of speculation around reasons etc. for these codes not to get invites.



vkv said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone got Invitation for 261313 (Software Engineer) during 7th Dec round. I had submitted my EOI on Monday (05-Dec-16) with 70 points and was expecting the invitation in this round only. In past, some of my friends got the invitation within 1-2 days only with 70 points. Does any one know about cut off strategy during this invitation round.
> Thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## Brown88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi guys, newbie here. Just wanna ask, is there someone you know who received an invitation few days after the invitation round?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

vdotu said:


> Lot of folks under 2613XX seem to have NOT gotten invites. If you go back a few pages, you will be able to see a lot of similar conversations.
> 
> So there is a bit of speculation around reasons etc. for these codes not to get invites.


Dude, Can you please enlighten us on the past occurrences of such scenarios. I am following this forum for quite a while but was limited to PTE section for the last couple of months. 

It seems there was one issue in July-Aug with Accountants but that was a totally different issue. Was there any case where 2613 or any particular code was not invited at all ?


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't agree that it is a technical problem. It is a respectively simple system to select eligible persons based on their inputted information. And it is not running in the first day!

Some places also said that not all occupations are being invited each time.
So even you got 80 points you would not get invitation if your occupation did not select in that round.

You may think 2613 is strange this round. However 2544 Registered Nurse was already being strange for at least three rounds. The occupation ceiling is far higher than 2613 but it was 0 invited on 9 Nov, 27 on 14 Nov, 0 on 23 Nov.

So it must be some reasons behind, not technical problem. 

The number of invitations was also a bit fewer for Dec last year showing in DIBP round result. So I guess it could be because of Christmas in Dec while they are not "working hard" as usual. They are nearly only half of the productivity as normal in this month. And they may not want too many applications being submitted but not being finalized according to the service standard they set. For giving fewer invitations, it will stop this happen and make the annual review report looks good. As you guys might be an employee also worked in a organization, not reaching the set standard may make you in trouble. And DIBP as a government department, it is also monitored and reviewed by another department (I think it may be Australian Bureau of Statistics).

The another reason may be it is reported by its occupation representative organization that there are not enough jobs for these persons and asked to temporary stop inviting. As what was replied by DIBP, occupation ceiling only showing maximum number of invitations that can be given each year, however the actual number of invitations to be given is based on the economic needs.

So they are the boss and they can change anythings any time...


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Dude, Can you please enlighten us on the past occurrences of such scenarios. I am following this forum for quite a while but was limited to PTE section for the last couple of months.
> 
> It seems there was one issue in July-Aug with Accountants but that was a totally different issue. Was there any case where 2613 or any particular code was not invited at all ?


I think also 2544 Registered Nurse. I didn't see any 2544 invited this round even at 70 points.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

I am sorry I cannot offer much beyond my current understanding, which by itself is very limited.



thepirate said:


> Dude, Can you please enlighten us on the past occurrences of such scenarios. I am following this forum for quite a while but was limited to PTE section for the last couple of months.
> 
> It seems there was one issue in July-Aug with Accountants but that was a totally different issue. Was there any case where 2613 or any particular code was not invited at all ?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> I don't agree that it is a technical problem. It is a respectively simple system to select eligible persons based on their inputted information. And it is not running in the first day!
> 
> Some places also said that not all occupations are being invited each time.
> So even you got 80 points you would not get invitation if your occupation did not select in that round.
> ...


What you said makes sense partially.
What I'm not able to understand is, these applications won't be processed and finalized immediately, they usually take their own sweet time of 3 months in most of the cases. So how is this vacation stopping them from issuing said number of invitations (Atleast half of said number)

Was there any round on 14 Nov, for which you mentioned there were 27 invites for Nurses?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> What you said makes sense partially.
> What I'm not able to understand is, these applications won't be processed and finalized immediately, they usually take their own sweet time of 3 months in most of the cases. So how is this vacation stopping them from issuing said number of invitations (Atleast half of said number)
> 
> Was there any round on 14 Nov, for which you mentioned there were 27 invites for Nurses?
> ...


I guess 3 months is the standard they have to reach. 3

Actually most of my friends have their PR granted in 5 weeks if all docs submitted correctly at the time lodging their application. The 5 weeks time should because of the police cert from Hong Kong require about 4 weeks to be processed and sent to DIBP directly as one of my friend granted in 4 weeks. And it can only be arranged after the VISA applied and a letter provided by DIBP to be sent to them. 

And also there may be already many applications from previous months waiting to be finalized. But who knows 

There are no round on 14 Nov. So that is really really strange for the 27 invites. It could be a late update of the number for the 9 Nov round?!

And one more strange of the "N/A" in the pro rata list for Registered Nurse 2544 and Electronics Engineer 2334.


----------



## SunnyPaji (Dec 7, 2016)

*261111 ICT BA For 189|190*

Anyone received invite for 261111 ICT Business Analyst please

--
Job Code - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
AGE - 25 (39 yrs) | Education - 15 | English - 20 | Experience - 0 (15yrs, but <2 yrs relevant after ACS)
PTE 1st Attempt - 22nd November 2016 - LRSW - 88,79,74,90 
PTE 2nd Attempt - 2nd December 2016 - LRSW - 90,90,90,90
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 (NSW)
EOI 189 - 60 | 6th December 2016
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Fair assessment of the situation. However someone in Aus should call DIBP and check with them please. 

The uncertainty, doubts and all arising views is only increasing our anxieties.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

I can't believe that I was nearly there and now this happened. Lol


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Fair assessment of the situation. However someone in Aus should call DIBP and check with them please.
> 
> The uncertainty, doubts and all arising views is only increasing our anxieties.


I am in Australia.

Contacted BIBP. I asked if there is any specific reasons for being so strange.

"copied answer" as expected.

You can only guess as they will not tell you the truth. 

check my earlier post.

Number of invitations each round is based on economic needs. Ceiling value is only the maximum number for the year. They are not related directly...
So they can stop inviting fro a while if they "think" there are already too many skilled persons in the market. 
So sad.


----------



## ImV (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, I got information from my company that Australian Immigration system is under maintenance till 15th Dec. This has resulted in a slowdown in processing and filing the application. Apparently DIBP is facing technical glitches.

Maybe invite system is impacted too?


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

ImV said:


> Well, I got information from my company that Australian Immigration system is under maintenance till 15th Dec. This has resulted in a slowdown in processing and filing the application. Apparently DIBP is facing technical glitches.
> 
> Maybe invite system is impacted too?


It could be true.

And if that is real, this may also be one of the reasons that they have limited the number invitations to avoid too many new application. They may not able to process (or slowed down) in this period?!

Hopefully got invited for next round 21 dec then.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

kaihoc said:


> It could be true.
> 
> And if that is real, this may also be one of the reasons that they have limited the number invitations to avoid too many new application. They may not able to process (or slowed down) in this period?!
> 
> Hopefully got invited for next round 21 dec then.


My question would be, if they already knew it was in maintenance and invites are also impacted then they could have had only one round this month. That could be anytime after 15th.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

kaihoc said:


> I am in Australia.
> 
> Contacted BIBP. I asked if there is any specific reasons for being so strange.
> 
> ...


I would believe them because in July pro-rated occupations were missed out and when someone called DIBP they told him that there was a technical glitch and this would be covered in the next round. So, I do not see any reason for them to lie.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Due to a technical glitch during Aug 31st round, draw happened on 1st September. Can we expect any such thing today? *Feeling Hopeful*


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

If it were to happen it would have happened by now dear


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Huh, need to wait for another 2 weeks.. why this happen to me when I am 4 days behind last cutoff.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed for another two weeks, sigh, I was pretty sure I would have got in the last round, but.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

And i am 7 days behind. If they pause invitations for some months due to overflow, me and Harri will be the most unlucky


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> And i am 7 days behind. If they pause invitations for some months due to overflow, me and Harri will be the most unlucky


Even me too bro..my doe is 9th Nov 261313 65points

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah bro. Welcome to this club :gun:


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> Even me too bro..my doe is 9th Nov 261313 65points
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016


I can wait for 2 weeks, no issues in that. but, if anything unexpected even in that round happen, I am already lost NSW invitation by 9th Dec. what to do?:frusty:


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> I can wait for 2 weeks, no issues in that. but, if anything unexpected even in that round happen, I am already lost NSW invitation by 9th Dec. what to do?:frusty:


If I don't get before Jan 23rd..then I wil lose 5points 

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> I can wait for 2 weeks, no issues in that. but, if anything unexpected even in that round happen, I am already lost NSW invitation by 9th Dec. what to do?:frusty:


If you accept nsw invitation, the. You won't get 189??

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> If you accept nsw invitation, the. You won't get 189??
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016


Yes, EOI will be locked.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Yes, EOI will be locked.


Take it man, take it

NSW is fine.. Who knows this is delayed / paused for 3 months


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I would believe them because in July pro-rated occupations were missed out and when someone called DIBP they told him that there was a technical glitch and this would be covered in the next round. So, I do not see any reason for them to lie.


Yes, same is mentioned in skillselect site too as below -

"Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016."

SkillSelect 20 July 2016 round results


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow Hari. You really digged the site to find a technical error


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi m new here.. applied for 189 civil engineer... EOI date- 11 June... when can I expect my Visa?


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

What if PCC expire while waiting for visa?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Mukjosh said:


> What if PCC expire while waiting for visa?


You need to apply for fresh one


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mukjosh said:


> Hi m new here.. applied for 189 civil engineer... EOI date- 11 June... when can I expect my Visa?


hw many points you have in eoi ?


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

kaihoc said:


> I don't agree that it is a technical problem. It is a respectively simple system to select eligible persons based on their inputted information. And it is not running in the first day!
> 
> Some places also said that not all occupations are being invited each time.
> So even you got 80 points you would not get invitation if your occupation did not select in that round.
> ...



does it mean finding a nursing job in Australia is now difficult?


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

60 points


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Mukjosh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi m new here.. applied for 189 civil engineer... EOI date- 11 June... when can I expect my Visa?
> ...


60 points


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> Yes, same is mentioned in skillselect site too as below -
> 
> "Please note that due to tecnichal reasons no invitations were issued for the above occupations for the 20 July 2016 round. Normal pro-rata arrangements will resume on 3 August 2016."
> 
> SkillSelect 20 July 2016 round results


Agree but I could not help but notice that in July 20 round, it was mentioned as TBD and a explanation of technical glitch was given.

In case of accountants and Nurses, neither they mentioned it as TBD, (it was mentioned as N/A) nor they gave any explanation.

One more point worth mentioning here is, If you see the invite trend for these two codes, before this non invite incident, they were invited in regular figures like 100s or 50s but after this N/A round there number were reduced to mere 17 or 29. In the next round there cut off point also increased from 60 to 65 and 60 to 70.

It seems like they want to reduce the intake numbers, first they stopped it in this round. In next round they will reassess the situation and will invite less number of people.

My 2 cents on this trend but I will be happy to be wrong here.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Just thought of checking - did anyone for 261313 got EOI invite for 189 in this week? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

misecmisc said:


> Just thought of checking - did anyone for 261313 got EOI invite for 189 in this week? Any information here please. Thanks.




Seems like no.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Did any mechanical engineer get invite this week?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mukjosh said:


> 60 points


Civil engineer with 60 points - would have been invited long back?? 

When did you lodged visa application?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Dear all. Please get back here ASAP if you get to know about 2613 debacle. 

Very bad mood :-(


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Did any one in engineering technologist get an invite on 7 DEC ? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear All,
How long it will take for developer programmer with 65 points to be invited?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How long it will take for developer programmer with 65 points to be invited?




Usually 1-2-3 rounds. However, due to last round you may need to wait longer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,

When can i expect an invite? See my signature for details. Thanks


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually 1-2-3 rounds. However, due to last round you may need to wait longer.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


what happened in last round?
the problem that my age reach 34 within 2 months, so do you think i can get invitation within 2 months?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

No developer programmer got invite in last round


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

*Can I submit 2 Eoi's for 189*

Hi,

Please tell me if I can submit 2 EOI's for 2 different IT occupations??
Is it okay to submit from 2 different Skillselect accounts Or is there any option in my existing EOI(skillselect login)??


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Mukjosh said:
> 
> 
> > 60 points
> ...


June 2016


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mukjosh said:


> June 2016


visa processing times are undefined, but your case seems to be pending for long, 

how much experience you have claimed, how many companies ??

any employment verifications in your case ???


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Guys , I have lodged the Visa application, Please tell me now the procedure to do the medical health exam and police certificate ......Pleaseeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

PreetPreet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell me if I can submit 2 EOI's for 2 different IT occupations??
> Is it okay to submit from 2 different Skillselect accounts Or is there any option in my existing EOI(skillselect login)??


I would believe you can create as many EOIs as you want provided you can prove your points if invited. In my case my existing EOI was locked with 60 points once I got an invitation for NSW nomination, however within 1 month of this my points were going to increase due to experience increase. I consulted skillselect to suggest if the additional points would be added into my EOI that is locked and they said no, instead they suggested I can create a new EOI to get the additional points. SO I think it is perfectly fine to create multiple EOIs and moreover this is also mentioned clearly on DIBP website somewhere.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> Hello Guys , I have lodged the Visa application, Please tell me now the procedure to do the medical health exam and police certificate ......Pleaseeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


medicals - inside immiaccount -- view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter, you will get HAP ID inside referral letter. using that book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them on appointment day and they will take blood, urine, x ray sample and upload reports into immiaccount latest within a week. 
you need to print individual referral letter for each applicant in your visa application

pcc - create account on passport website, submit pcc application through that, pay fee, book appointment, visit psk with advised documents on appointment day and get through with the process
to be done individually for all adults or else as advised in 189/190 document checklist


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Sultan , Bro I haven't done these yet as I didn't have the knowledge, I have already paid for the visa application, will it create a problem if I do these after submitting the application?


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> visa processing times are undefined, but your case seems to be pending for long,
> 
> how much experience you have claimed, how many companies ??
> 
> any employment verifications in your case ???


hi Sultan,

I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for NSW SS. (industrial engineer).
as this profession already reached ceiling, that means my chance is only for after 2016 June ? I am planning to apply end of this month, atm waiting for EA assessment.
seems there are many 65+ pointers for 189. is it usual to wait 1 year ? 
thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bulop said:


> hi Sultan,
> 
> I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for NSW SS. (industrial engineer).
> as this profession already reached ceiling, that means my chance is only for after 2016 June ? I am planning to apply end of this month, atm waiting for EA assessment.
> ...


This is not usual, this was not the scenario last year. This year saw too many applicants from this occupation group code.

However, keep an eoi for 190, you never know when nsw/vic may need a person of your skills

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## nephail (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...applications-for-ict-occupations#.WEmknnPRbqA

Does this news affect 189 category invitation?


----------



## nephail (Sep 5, 2016)

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...applications-for-ict-occupations#.WEmknnPRbqA


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

nephail said:


> http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...applications-for-ict-occupations#.WEmknnPRbqA
> 
> Does this news affect 189 category invitation?


There will be no effect on 189,its altogether a different process. Victoria are not entertaining application under ICT after 11 Nov 16 for the period of 4 months for state sponsorship.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> what happened in last round?
> the problem that my age reach 34 within 2 months, so do you think i can get invitation within 2 months?


Turning 34 will have no impact on your EOI.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

anurag_070 said:


> Hello Guys , I have lodged the Visa application, Please tell me now the procedure to do the medical health exam and police certificate ......Pleaseeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


This thread is for people who are still waiting for an invitation. If you have a question on another topic, it would be better to either find a thread about that topic or to start a new thread.


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys I got an invite with 80 points for 190 NSW for ICT business Analysis. 

It says it will expire in 14 days. I am still waiting on 189 with 75 points. What should I do? Take NSW nomination or wait for 189 as the pionts are enough ? Please advise


Age 30
Study 15 +5
English 20
Professional year 5


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys I got an invite with 80 points for 190 NSW for ICT business Analysis.
> 
> It says it will expire in 14 days. I am still waiting on 189 with 75 points. What should I do? Take NSW nomination or wait for 189 as the pionts are enough ? Please advise
> 
> ...


One bird in the hand is better than 2 in the bush mate.

Wait till 21 December and then decide.


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

No verification till now.. 10 years experience


----------



## Mukjosh (Dec 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Mukjosh said:
> 
> 
> > June 2016
> ...


No verification till now.. 10 years experience


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys I got an invite with 80 points for 190 NSW for ICT business Analysis.
> 
> It says it will expire in 14 days. I am still waiting on 189 with 75 points. What should I do? Take NSW nomination or wait for 189 as the pionts are enough ? Please advise
> 
> ...


My suggestion is you apply for the NSW nomination (costs another 300$) but then if you get an invite with your application you would have 2 months to apply for it and your EOI would be locked. You will then have 2 months to see your next invite for 189 visa. Atleast you don't loose the NSW nomination in this case. However, I would also suggest that you create a new EOI as well if you are invited for 190 Visa, your new EOI won't be locked and you can be invite with that too.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Gents,
Anybody knows if a visa subclass 189 holder could be permitted to remain outside of Australia?
If so how long/how often one has to fly to Australia for doing the formalities as required of subclass 189 for permanant resident.
Thanks


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

nkverma said:


> My suggestion is you apply for the NSW nomination (costs another 300$) but then if you get an invite with your application you would have 2 months to apply for it and your EOI would be locked. You will then have 2 months to see your next invite for 189 visa. Atleast you don't loose the NSW nomination in this case. However, I would also suggest that you create a new EOI as well if you are invited for 190 Visa, your new EOI won't be locked and you can be invite with that too.



Thanks for all the details.....so what you are saying is if i get invited with 190 my 189 will be invalid?
Thus, i need to apply for new eoi for this scenario, right?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

santa cruise said:


> Gents,
> Anybody knows if a visa subclass 189 holder could be permitted to remain outside of Australia?
> If so how long/how often one has to fly to Australia for doing the formalities as required of subclass 189 for permanant resident.
> Thanks


189 visa comes with two important dates 

1. must enter before - you should cross Australian immigration counter at least once before this date to activate your visa

2. must not enter after - you can not enter Australia if you are outside.

189 permanent residence conditions are still valid after "must not enter after" date - however the travel rights cease to continue. if you wish to go out and you foresee that you wont be able to enter Aus before this date then you should plan accordingly.

in between these two dates you are free to remain outside Australia, provided you have fulfilled S.No.1

experts can throw more light on this


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sultan_azam said:


> 189 visa comes with two important dates
> 
> 1. must enter before - you should cross Australian immigration counter at least once before this date to activate your visa
> 
> ...


A permanent resident (including those on 189 visas) has 5 years of travel rights from the date of grant of their visa. Once the visa has been activated by their arrival in Australia, they are free to come and go as they wish, for the 5 years from the date the visa is granted (not the date they first arrive).

After that 5 years, they would need a Resident Return Visa or another visa to return to Australia. It should be noted that getting an RRV is easiest if you have spent at least 2 years of those 5 years as an Australian Resident (actually in Australia). 

Of course if you become an Australian Citizen in that 5 year period you can come and go as you like forever.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello All,

I have submitted EOI - DOE: 6th Dec 2016
Skill: 233914
Points: 65
No state nomination.

How soon can i expect the invitation?

Please comment. Thanks.


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

kaju said:


> A permanent resident (including those on 189 visas) has 5 years of travel rights from the date of grant of their visa. Once the visa has been activated by their arrival in Australia, they are free to come and go as they wish, for the 5 years from the date the visa is granted (not the date they first arrive).
> 
> After that 5 years, they would need a Resident Return Visa or another visa to return to Australia. It should be noted that getting an RRV is easiest if you have spent at least 2 years of those 5 years as an Australian Resident (actually in Australia).
> 
> Of course if you become an Australian Citizen in that 5 year period you can come and go as you like forever.


Thank you gents, i am enlightened so much with the info.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

anyone with EOI for 233914?
What is the status of Invitation in this Skill?
Can we expect in Dec next round?


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can i expect an invite? See my signature for details. Thanks


cut of for 261313 is 65 points .. long time to go before they even start calling people with 60 points


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

-----


----------



## sreejithkm (Oct 4, 2016)

*Iscah news update*

Iscah news

No Computing/IT occupations invited for 7th December 2016 Skill Select ??

70 points has been enough for an immediate invite for each of these occupations for the first ten rounds and the invitation mark has been at 65 points for the whole of this program year so far.
However on the 7th December we have seen EOI applicants for ALL three occupations apparently NOT get an invite at 70 points.

Our conclusion is that in the 07/12/2016 skill select round there were NO invitations given for IT occupations.

If true, Why ? Well on the 9th November there were similarly no invites for Nurses, Mechanical and Electronics Engineers in preparation for them becoming Pro rata from the 23rd November.

So one possibility is that the IT occupations will have their Pro Rata allocations CHANGED from the 21st December skill select round. Whether the number of invitations will rise (supported by the fact that DIBP are miles behind their program targets at the moment) or will fall (supported by the fact they reduced Nurse numbers out of the blue last months) we are not sure.


No Computing/IT occupations invited for 7th December 2016 Skill Select ?? | Iscah


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Simple query...

If I get the PCC before even it is asked by CO and then later share if asked?
can a back date PCC work (probably a month old or so)?


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi

Does anyone know when DIBP will send invites again for nurses? Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Simple query...
> 
> If I get the PCC before even it is asked by CO and then later share if asked?
> can a back date PCC work (probably a month old or so)?


yes, it will work


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sreejithkm said:


> Iscah news
> 
> No Computing/IT occupations invited for 7th December 2016 Skill Select ??
> 
> ...


May be these are just guesses. May be it is the case that since holidays are approaching and DIBP would have much of its staff on leave, so currently they would like to reduce invitations and then from Jan next year, they would again start sending invitations in huge numbers to clear the backlog of last month.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Don't think holidays will make them stop. At the same time it's hard to understand how a country wants to reduce developer and IT professionals. 

Let's see


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, it will work


IS the PCC needs to be done for all Family members just like medical or only the primary applicant?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> IS the PCC needs to be done for all Family members just like medical or only the primary applicant?


for all the applicants in visa application who are above 16 years of age


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sreejithkm said:


> Iscah news
> 
> No Computing/IT occupations invited for 7th December 2016 Skill Select ??
> 
> ...


B u l l s h I t


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi All,

Like for 65 pointers in EOI, there is a cutoff date to pick up the EOI's during invitation round. Does the same date cut off rule applies for 70 point score candidates also.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Don't think holidays will make them stop. At the same time it's hard to understand how a country wants to reduce developer and IT professionals.
> 
> Let's see


Who knows? May be we are late in the process and Aus might have got a large number of software engineers by the last few years' visa process by many 189 and 190 visa holders software engineers already reached Aus? Or, the Aus education department might have improved in computer science studies, so they would not need more software engineers from outside countries to fulfill their local job requirements? I will be more than happy, if my these guesses are wrong. But as far as my experience in my life goes, I have find that - life goes wrong at the right time - but since future is uncertain, so anything can happen, so may be from Jan, there would be a huge number of invitations sent from Aus for software engineers.

May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

THanks for sharing!



sreejithkm said:


> Iscah news
> 
> No Computing/IT occupations invited for 7th December 2016 Skill Select ??
> 
> ...


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

My understanding was that the cutoff dates or DOEs were used to give priority to applications with the SAME number of claimed points. 
This really depends on what has stacked up for that job type and the number of spots being picked in that round.

Short answer - yes, if the number of applications with 70 or more points increase and the number of spots does not cover all of them, the DOE might come into play.


Anyone can add on or chip in here?



vkv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Like for 65 pointers in EOI, there is a cutoff date to pick up the EOI's during invitation round. Does the same date cut off rule applies for 70 point score candidates also.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears, 
I would like to thank you for the advise and the positive energy around this forum

I'm currently awaiting for my assessment from EA, Lodged: 19/11, I see from immitracker that I should be receiving the assessment by next week hopefully.

If everything goes well, I should be expecting to have 65 points, (unfortunately my job 235XX, is getting very close to the occupation ceiling and the cutoff now is 70 points), (details below)

Seems that applying for Visa 189 is getting very difficult now, can you advise is there is a chance to still get an invitation this year? or do I have to try to get 10 more points from English? or Visa 190 would be the only way? If so, can you advise a rough timeline for Obtaining Visa 190 in either NSW or VIC? should I Issue 3 different EOIs for 189, 190NSW, and 190VIC? or is it only one EOI?

Much appreciated,

Ammar

***
Production Engineer 23513 
Age: 25
English: 10 - (R:8.5 - L: 8.5 - S:7.5 - W: 7.5)
Education: 15
Experience: 15


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Dears,
> I would like to thank you for the advise and the positive energy around this forum
> 
> I'm currently awaiting for my assessment from EA, Lodged: 19/11, I see from immitracker that I should be receiving the assessment by next week hopefully.
> ...


getting 189 invite with 65 points seems tough for this program year

it will be good to have an EoI for 190, you may get lucky with state nomination

all the best


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> Thanks for all the details.....so what you are saying is if i get invited with 190 my 189 will be invalid?
> Thus, i need to apply for new eoi for this scenario, right?


Well I didn't say that it would be invalid, it is my suggestion that you can create another EOI. I have no experience on whether 189 invite can be received on an EOI locked with 190.


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

I need suggestion:

Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Total Point Claimed: 65 (Age 30 + IELTS 10 + Education 15 + Experience 10)
EOI Submitted On: 12 November 2016
NSW Nomination Invitation Received on 08 December 2016

Should I accept NSW nomination or should I wait for normal 189 Invitation. 
Based upon stats I think I may get 189 invitation in next 2 rounds. 

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys I got an invite with 80 points for 190 NSW for ICT business Analysis.
> 
> It says it will expire in 14 days. I am still waiting on 189 with 75 points. What should I do? Take NSW nomination or wait for 189 as the pionts are enough ? Please advise
> 
> ...


Hi kindly tell me the date when u applied for NSW. Becuasue I also applied for NSW today with 80 points. Also applied for 189 with 75 points(263111)


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello789 said:


> Hi kindly tell me the date when u applied for NSW. Becuasue I also applied for NSW today with 80 points. Also applied for 189 with 75 points(263111)


Applied on 28 Nov


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

hello kind folks. The result of the 7th December round will be published when ? Is it usually before or after the second round of the month takes place. Thanks


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

alpesh365 said:


> Applied on 28 Nov


This is interesting, it means that there is still scope for 2613 at least. They just delayed the invite for pro-rata. Everyone should get an invite. December seems to be a slow month. Moreover, when compared to last year DIBP was a bit aggressive at the beginning of the year. No wonder they wanted to slow down now. We might get an invite on Dec 21 (50% chances), more probability would be for Jan 8 (based on last year stats). Let's not lose hope till Jan.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*

Invitation received on (7th Dec) to lodge NSW (Subclass 190) visa application. 
Code : 261313
Details mentioned in signature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*



SAbbas007 said:


> Invitation received on (7th Dec) to lodge NSW (Subclass 190) visa application.
> Code : 261313
> Details mentioned in signature
> 
> ...




Expert advice please
My points will become 65 after completion of 8 years of experience as on 9th Dec.
Can I expect 189 invitation in next round ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Expert advice please
> My points will become 65 after completion of 8 years of experience as on 9th Dec.
> Can I expect 189 invitation in next round ?
> 
> ...


Your DOE of EOI will be changed on 9th Dec. You can check in skill select now to check the same. 

considering DoE of 9/12 with 65 points, you may expect invitation in Feb rounds.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

hariyerra said:


> Your DOE of EOI will be changed on 9th Dec. You can check in skill select now to check the same.
> 
> considering DoE of 9/12 with 65 points, you may expect invitation in Feb rounds.


Two months to get invitaion for 65 ??? are you sure ? 65 points used to get invitation within two rounds @ Max.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Two months to get invitaion for 65 ??? are you sure ? 65 points used to get invitation within two rounds @ Max.


Yes, that would be the max as per current trend. I have EOI on 4th Nov with 65 points. I am yet to receive invite.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear All,
as per the my skillselect calculations points, i'm 65 points. however, there is a GAP one month between last two employers. so i'm afraid that they will consider the gap while office allocation and deduct one month which make my points is 60. 

but for sure i will have 65 points by end of December.

do you think that i can take the risk and apply now or wait till end of December.


thank you


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

How skillselect calculate experience years actually? As per ACS, my experience after Jan 2012 are Skilled. this means point increase happen on 1st Feb 2017?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> hello kind folks. The result of the 7th December round will be published when ? Is it usually before or after the second round of the month takes place. Thanks




2-4 weeks.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

daussie said:


> How skillselect calculate experience years actually? As per ACS, my experience after Jan 2012 are Skilled. this means point increase happen on 1st Feb 2017?


Andrey has any idea about this?


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear All,
> as per the my skillselect calculations points, i'm 65 points. however, there is a GAP one month between last two employers. so i'm afraid that they will consider the gap while office allocation and deduct one month which make my points is 60.
> 
> but for sure i will have 65 points by end of December.
> ...


1 month gap will not be considered while calculating experience in skill select. It calculates days between from and to of each employment and sum it to get overall skilled experience. So, you can calculate by when you would get additional points.


----------



## Derekchan2004 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi i have previous submitted my EOI on late october with 60 points under 2544 (registered nurses)
Yet i am feeling hopeless as it has been put on the pro rata list unreasonably...despite the fact that past invitations are nowhere near the occupational ceiling...
Anyone has opinion on this strange situation?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

hariyerra said:


> 1 month gap will not be considered while calculating experience in skill select. It calculates days between from and to of each employment and sum it to get overall skilled experience. So, you can calculate by when you would get additional points.


Thanks for your reply hariyerra. Do they go by working days per year or 365 days per year inclusive of hollidays?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear All,
> as per the my skillselect calculations points, i'm 65 points. however, there is a GAP one month between last two employers. so i'm afraid that they will consider the gap while office allocation and deduct one month which make my points is 60.
> 
> but for sure i will have 65 points by end of December.
> ...


Yes, they will deduct that time. I created a sample EOI draft just to check this feature only.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

thepirate said:


> Yes, they will deduct that time. I created a sample EOI draft just to check this feature only.


i created as well but they didn't deduct. it gives me 65 points.

in skillselect do i need to mention the experience that has been recognized by ACS only or start from begining. for example, my career started 2006 while ACS considered my skills after 2008


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> thepirate said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they will deduct that time. I created a sample EOI draft just to check this feature only.
> ...


Only recognized would do


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> i created as well but they didn't deduct. it gives me 65 points.
> 
> in skillselect do i need to mention the experience that has been recognized by ACS only or start from begining. for example, my career started 2006 while ACS considered my skills after 2008


Put it from start and select Yes for skilled experience only from the point ACS recognizes it to be skilled.


----------



## rkn123 (Feb 9, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Invitation received on (7th Dec) to lodge NSW (Subclass 190) visa application.
> Code : 261313
> Details mentioned in signature
> 
> ...


Hi sabbas, How long it will take to receive the after EOI submission for NSW?


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys I got an invite with 80 points for 190 NSW for ICT business Analysis.
> 
> It says it will expire in 14 days. I am still waiting on 189 with 75 points. What should I do? Take NSW nomination or wait for 189 as the pionts are enough ? Please advise
> 
> ...


As mentioned above, I got an email about the said invitation. But in Skillselect under the 'Correspondence' tab in 'Invitations' section, it says "No records to display". Why is the invitation not showing in the Skillselect login?

And can I still get an invitation for 189 on the same EOI, on which I have the invitation for 190 ?

Please advise, thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

daussie said:


> Andrey has any idea about this?




To be honest mot sure, but i would i assume either 1/01 or 1/02, to be safe - i would pick 1/02.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

rkn123 said:


> Hi sabbas, How long it will take to receive the after EOI submission for NSW?




8 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SAbbas007 said:


> 8 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




NSW approval? Usually (95% of cases) 2-6 weeks. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> As mentioned above, I got an email about the said invitation. But in Skillselect under the 'Correspondence' tab in 'Invitations' section, it says "No records to display". Why is the invitation not showing in the Skillselect login?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No correspondence will be shown for 190 invite. But once nomination submitted and approved, actual invite will be shown in skill select.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

ACS mentioned in letter that experience after Jan 2012 considered skilled. So I started to list skilled experience from 01 Feb. Is that correct?

Or it should be 01 Jan ? Please advice.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> As mentioned above, I got an email about the said invitation. But in Skillselect under the 'Correspondence' tab in 'Invitations' section, it says "No records to display". Why is the invitation not showing in the Skillselect login?
> 
> And can I still get an invitation for 189 on the same EOI, on which I have the invitation for 190 ?
> 
> Please advise, thanks


You have got the nomination not the invitation from NSW. Once you apply with NSW and they approve your application then you will receive an invitation to apply for the visa in your eoi. And as far as the 189 invitation in concerned, until your eoi is locked you can receive invitation under 189. By locked I mean that you have an invitation in your eoi.
I think you should go ahead with the NSW nomination and wait because NSW will also take some time to finalise your application. And may be in the mean time you receive an invitation under 189 on 21 Dec. This can be the safest strategy which will cost you 300$ more but you surely have a chance for visa grant if everything is fine in the process ahead.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW approval? Usually (95% of cases) 2-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Yes, I applied on 16 Oct but invite received on 7th Dec.it took approx 8 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

daussie said:


> ACS mentioned in letter that experience after Jan 2012 considered skilled. So I started to list skilled experience from 01 Feb. Is that correct?
> 
> Or it should be 01 Jan ? Please advice.




As per my understanding it should be 01 Feb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

daussie said:


> ACS mentioned in letter that experience after Jan 2012 considered skilled. So I started to list skilled experience from 01 Feb. Is that correct?
> 
> Or it should be 01 Jan ? Please advice.


experience relevant to the occupation code starts from 1st Feb 2012


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

nkverma said:


> Put it from start and select Yes for skilled experience only from the point ACS recognizes it to be skilled.


I think i made a similar mistake and selected YES i.e. all my previous employment tenures are recognized by ACS in EOI.

ACS letter states "The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. "

Should i correct it now in EOI and mention NO against previous employments?


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

sumitn said:


> I think i made a similar mistake and selected YES i.e. all my previous employment tenures are recognized by ACS in EOI.
> 
> ACS letter states "The following employment after March 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. "
> 
> Should i correct it now in EOI and mention NO against previous employments?


Yes , you can edit the details before receiving invitation. Just match the details with your ACS letter and keep in mind that your points may get changed due to this and so is your date of effect. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

sainini said:


> Yes , you can edit the details before receiving invitation. Just match the details with your ACS letter and keep in mind that your points may get changed due to this and so is your date of effect.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Well my points will still be same as they are considering my experience after 2007 which will be more than 8 years.

Date of EOI update will change EOI submitted date now when i update the details.

Anything else which i am missing?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SAbbas007 said:


> Yes, I applied on 16 Oct but invite received on 7th Dec.it took approx 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its rare. You fall in 5%. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## santa cruise (Dec 7, 2016)

Ls&Gs,
I am intending for visa sub 189 EOI, does anyone know if certified copy of birth cert is acceptable as birth document? as I do not have the original birth certificate (type writer paper birth cert and obviously degraded/eaten by termite) .
And how do they count your age when they invite you for application for visa? Is it at the time they send the invitation (after CO assessment of all docs) or the time they issue the visa since I am approaching an age which reduce my points by 10 comes next October.
Many thanks


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone i have applied my eoi for software engineering with 65 points on 17th nov and updated on 21st nov but havent got my invitation till now. I thought i would be getting my invitation during this round. Do you think it may take more time..all my friends got it within month or less than 2 weeks. Thank you


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

The results show up on skill select usually after 15 days of round. The immitracker updates are usually faster but this time can see any details on any online tracker


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello , Did you get the invite in 7th December round ? 
Just wanted to check what the cut off date was .


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

BTW ..My details are 

189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer 
EOI lodgement date : 28 Nov 2016 
Total points : 65

Can anyone who has got invited in Dec 7 round (with 65 points)
share the EOI date of effect ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

santa cruise said:


> Ls&Gs,
> I am intending for visa sub 189 EOI, does anyone know if certified copy of birth cert is acceptable as birth document? as I do not have the original birth certificate (type writer paper birth cert and obviously degraded/eaten by termite) .
> And how do they count your age when they invite you for application for visa? Is it at the time they send the invitation (after CO assessment of all docs) or the time they issue the visa since I am approaching an age which reduce my points by 10 comes next October.
> Many thanks



age is counted as on the day invite is issued, 

after invite, you pay visa fee and then submit document


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Learner 

No one from 2613 got invite on 7 th December 

Last cut of date for 65 pointers is 1st November


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

As per the trend till last month (still do not know for sure what happened on 7th Dec round) . You should get an invite by 1st or second pick of January 2017 . I am sailing on almost same boat as yours. 
189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer 
EOI date : 28 Nov 2016 
Total points : 65


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

So it is really true that no one from 2613 got invited in DEC 7 round ? 
For 65 points, the Visa date of effect is still 1/11/2016 1.59 pm ?


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Learner
> 
> No one from 2613 got invite on 7 th December
> 
> Last cut of date for 65 pointers is 1st November


Thanks Abhinav , So does that mean they would pick double the number next time ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Right the cut of date is as you mentioned. 

The reason for why this happened is not clear and there is intense speculation. Let's see if they take double half same or no invites in the next round

Stay tuned ?


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Do we still have a chance to get an invite for Dec 7 round or is it completely ruled out? Because I received 190 invitation on 9 Dec 2016. 
So technically we can receive 189 invitation in next week...is it being too hopeful ??


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Do we still have a chance to get an invite for Dec 7 round or is it completely ruled out? Because I received 190 invitation on 9 Dec 2016.
> So technically we can receive 189 invitation in next week...is it being too hopeful ??




What's the ANZSCO code for the invite that you received for ? Which state? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys , In PCC they are demanding applicant references, they are asking for their phone numbers and address . Do they call them ? ......


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> Hey guys , In PCC they are demanding applicant references, they are asking for their phone numbers and address . Do they call them ? ......



Yes, they may or may not.. but mostly they do call and check whether they know applicant or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> What's the ANZSCO code for the invite that you received for ? Which state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2613 ICT Business Analysis 
NSW
80 points


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi it seems that no one has got their invitation during the the first round of december and moreover you have applied it on 28th november may be you would be getting it by first round of jan or fingers crossed during second round of december becoz i have submitted my application on 17th nov for software engineering with 65 points. Hopefully i get in the next round.. All the best.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes they sometimes do call them or sometimes no...depending on their mood. Just like when your getting your new passport and they need your neighbours signature that your character is good etc..


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats alpesh 365


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Iam sorry to ask but what do you mean by 1st nov was the cut of date for 65 points.. so there would be no longer accepting 65 points for software engineering?


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

No of invitations are 1600 but only invited 1016.. what does that mean what about the remaining?


----------



## farjaf (Jan 4, 2016)

ivek58 said:


> No of invitations are 1600 but only invited 1016.. what does that mean what about the remaining?


means: 1600 is the max number of invitation but they decided to invite only 1000 applicant


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

farjaf said:


> ivek58 said:
> 
> 
> > No of invitations are 1600 but only invited 1016.. what does that mean what about the remaining?
> ...


 but why wat about the other 600 people who have been waiting for long time?


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

ivek58 said:


> No of invitations are 1600 but only invited 1016.. what does that mean what about the remaining?


It actually meant that they were only able to invite 1016. Excluding pro-rata occupations, non-prorata eois have been fully invited in the nov 23 round.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Hope Skillselect would be updated with 7th Dec draw details today.
They haven't given any explanation for excluding ICT applications yet.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

I am confused....I got an invitation for 190 on the EOI (NSW- ICT Business Analysis 80 points) in which I had selected 189+190 subclass. So does this have any effect on my 189 subclass because already 190 was given on this EOI.

Also, can i submit another EOI with just 189 Subclass, eventhough there is already one as mentioned with 189+190?

Study 20
Age 30
English 20
P Year 5
NSW Nom: 5


----------



## Brown88 (Dec 7, 2016)

When did submit your application to NSW SS?


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Brown88 said:


> When did submit your application to NSW SS?


did not submit yet, just got the invite for nomination


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Can some one please help me understand what is meant by cut off date.
I am Systems Analyst (261112) and have 65 points for 189.
EOI Date is - 19/11/2016
On Skill Select site, I see for 9th and 23 Nov results shows cut off date as 15 March 2016 and 2 April 2016. So Am I not eligible or I have to wait till cut of date comes to Nov 2016 end ?


----------



## eepatk (Jul 6, 2016)

Dear all,

Sorry for bit late, but just to share with you all,
I have got invitation, my detail is as follows,
Any Electronic Engineers on their process, please feel free to PM me or please also share your process. Thanks

233411 Electronic Engineer
Age 25-32 | 30pts
Work Exp(Overseas) : 5 yrs | 10pts
IELTS: L:8.5, R:9, W:7, S:7, O:8 | 10pts
Master Deg | 15pts
Total :65pts

EOI 189 : 29/11/16
Invitation: 07/12/16
Visa lodged : --
CO contact : --
Visa Grant : --


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

eepatk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Sorry for bit late, but just to share with you all,
> I have got invitation, my detail is as follows,
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

eepatk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Sorry for bit late, but just to share with you all,
> I have got invitation, my detail is as follows,
> Any Electronic Engineers on their process, please feel free to PM me or please also share your process. Thanks


Congrats @eepatk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

PankajPandav said:


> Can some one please help me understand what is meant by cut off date.
> I am Systems Analyst (261112) and have 65 points for 189.
> EOI Date is - 19/11/2016
> On Skill Select site, I see for 9th and 23 Nov results shows cut off date as 15 March 2016 and 2 April 2016. So Am I not eligible or I have to wait till cut of date comes to Nov 2016 end ?


I am curious too. I applied for 261111 and have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW 190. EOI submit date: 5th Dec 2016.

Someone pls explain this cut off date.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rajendra.srinivasa said:


> I am curious too. I applied for 261111 and have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for NSW 190. EOI submit date: 5th Dec 2016.
> 
> Someone pls explain this cut off date.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


Cut off date is the date and time as of which invitations have been sent for all eligible point holders.

In the next round, whenever the invitation occurs for your job code and lets say the cutoff is 65 points and they plan to invite lets say 100 applicants. Then the cutoff progresses to a date and time till which it satisfies 100 applicants of 65+ points

Hope it is clear


----------



## umairkhanwe (Oct 24, 2016)

Dears,

Can anyone have idea about what is happening to invitations regarding 233511

Filed 189 EOI on 18-11-2016 with 60 points.

Is there a chance on 21 Dec round ??? as since november invitations seem to stop for this occupation.


----------



## Ananyasen (Nov 24, 2016)

Guys any idea on 2339?!


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Right the cut of date is as you mentioned.
> 
> The reason for why this happened is not clear and there is intense speculation. Let's see if they take double half same or no invites in the next round
> 
> Stay tuned ?



Yeah .. op2: 
Last time they did like this was on 20 April ...but the picked doubled the numbers in subsequent pick of 6 June. 
Lets see.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

I am confused....I got an invitation for 190 on the EOI (NSW- ICT Business Analysis 80 points) in which I had selected 189+190 subclass. So does this have any effect on my 189 subclass because already 190 was given on this EOI.

Also, can i submit another EOI with just 189 Subclass, eventhough there is already one as mentioned with 189+190?

Study 20
Age 30
English 20
P Year 5
NSW Nom: 5


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> I am confused....I got an invitation for 190 on the EOI (NSW- ICT Business Analysis 80 points) in which I had selected 189+190 subclass. So does this have any effect on my 189 subclass because already 190 was given on this EOI.
> 
> Also, can i submit another EOI with just 189 Subclass, eventhough there is already one as mentioned with 189+190?
> 
> ...


you have received nomination invite or visa invite ??


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

hi

what is the effect if someone changes job after doing ACS and submitting EOI but haven't got invitation.

eg

acs done april 2016
EOI ; june 2016

job change : jan 2017(this job is not accessed in ACS)


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I am confused....I got an invitation for 190 on the EOI (NSW- ICT Business Analysis 80 points) in which I had selected 189+190 subclass. So does this have any effect on my 189 subclass because already 190 was given on this EOI.
> 
> Also, can i submit another EOI with just 189 Subclass, eventhough there is already one as mentioned with 189+190?
> 
> ...


Hi Sultan,

I have received an email saying "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 Visa" and has a link which is valid for 2 weeks only. 

In Skillselect's "correspondence" tab under "Invitations" it says 'No records to display".

So is it Nomination invite ???????

Please advise


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> hi
> 
> what is the effect if someone changes job after doing ACS and submitting EOI but haven't got invitation.
> 
> ...


You need to put an end date in EOI for that job. If the new job is not assessed by ACS, 

- you can update the same in EOI, but mark the job as not-relevent. 
- Or you can just not update it at all, no issues


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I have received an email saying "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 Visa" and has a link which is valid for 2 weeks only.
> 
> ...


this is a nomination invite, 

if you wish to go ahead then you need to formally apply for nsw nomination by clicking on that link, you will need to pay 300 AUD and provide relevant documents, after NSW formally confirms nomination from their end, you will receive 190 visa invite from DIBP and your EOI will be freezed, that means you wont be able to receive 189 invite on that EOI.

this is my understanding, let someone else also confirm/comment on this


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> You need to put an end date in EOI for that job. If the new job is not assessed by ACS,
> 
> - you can update the same in EOI, but mark the job as not-relevent.
> - Or you can just not update it at all, no issues


Thanks ,very helpful


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone ;-) Is NSW accepting 2613 code invites ?


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,

If my ACS states for eg: employment after May 2012 is considered .... then should I consider from June 1st 2012 or can I consider it from May 1st 2012?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If my ACS states for eg: employment after May 2012 is considered .... then should I consider from June 1st 2012 or can I consider it from May 1st 2012?
> 
> ...


I have the same dates, after may correctly means from 1June.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If my ACS states for eg: employment after May 2012 is considered .... then should I consider from June 1st 2012 or can I consider it from May 1st 2012?
> 
> ...


From June 1st 2012, your employment data may be put as relevant in your EOI for suitable employment from ACS result letter.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If my ACS states for eg: employment after May 2012 is considered .... then should I consider from June 1st 2012 or can I consider it from May 1st 2012?
> 
> ...


it should be 01/06/2012


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Everyone ;-) Is NSW accepting 2613 code invites ?


NSW seems to be currently open for 261313 .


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it should be 01/06/2012


ACS said my employment after March 2012 is considered valid. I started my career on 15-03-2010. So I created two separate entries in EOI. 

1. Non-Relevant - 15-03-2010 - 15-03-2012
2. Relevant - 16-03-2012 - remaining period in the job.

Though they specifically said " after march" but I though they reduce 2 years in case so , 15-3-2010 - 15-3-2012 are two years so I marked remaining period of march as well as relevant.

What do you advise ? Should I change it or is it ok ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thepirate said:


> ACS said my employment after March 2012 is considered valid. I started my career on 15-03-2010. So I created two separate entries in EOI.
> 
> 1. Non-Relevant - 15-03-2010 - 15-03-2012
> 2. Relevant - 16-03-2012 - remaining period in the job.
> ...


it is just my opinion that you should update EOI

1. Non-Relevant - 15-03-2010 - 31-03-2012
2. Relevant - 01-04-2012 - remaining period in the job.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it is just my opinion that you should update EOI
> 
> 1. Non-Relevant - 15-03-2010 - 31-03-2012
> 2. Relevant - 01-04-2012 - remaining period in the job.


I agree with the above suggestion.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes. It makes sense and looks logical. Just one doubt here, will it change the effective date of EOI submission. If I am not wrong, any update which does not change EOI points does not change EOI effective date.



sultan_azam said:


> it is just my opinion that you should update EOI
> 
> 1. Non-Relevant - 15-03-2010 - 31-03-2012
> 2. Relevant - 01-04-2012 - remaining period in the job.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

itzrichie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If my ACS states for eg: employment after May 2012 is considered .... then should I consider from June 1st 2012 or can I consider it from May 1st 2012?
> 
> ...




It should be Jun 1st 2012


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thepirate said:


> Yes. It makes sense and looks logical. Just one doubt here, will it change the effective date of EOI submission. If I am not wrong, any update which does not change EOI points does not change EOI effective date.



that is correct perception as far as i know


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Yes. It makes sense and looks logical. Just one doubt here, will it change the effective date of EOI submission. If I am not wrong, any update which does not change EOI points does not change EOI effective date.


Did you update the EOI. It must have no changed the EOI effective date


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> that is correct perception as far as i know


 Thats correct. I just updated it and no change in effective date.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

thepirate said:


> Thats correct. I just updated it and no change in effective date.



Hi what do you mean by relevant employment or not. 

In my application, I only got an option which mean Is work experience "Related" to SOL ?


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, I also mean the same thing just couldn't recall the exact word at the time of question 



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi what do you mean by relevant employment or not.
> 
> In my application, I only got an option which mean Is work experience "Related" to SOL ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks ?


----------



## vaibhavjain1708 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Do points matter in getting visa or only for EOI?*

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum and process. I know that for getting invited higher points get preferred, but does this also apply for getting visa after we've got the invited and filed visa application? I mean will 70 point person get visa quicker than a 65 point guy or these point preference hold good only for invitation?

I ask this coz I currently have 65 points and I can claim 5 more points for partner skills. But I would need to spend 35000 bugs extra to claim that and also delay my EOI effective date. Just want to know if those extra 5 points worth all this.

EOI Effect Date - 4th Dec 2016
EOI points - 65 points
AGE - 30
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 10


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and process. I know that for getting invited higher points get preferred, but does this also apply for getting visa after we've got the invited and filed visa application? I mean will 70 point person get visa quicker than a 65 point guy or these point preference hold good only for invitation?
> 
> ...


not at all, points matter only upto invitation stage, after that visa processing timelines depends on clarity of documents submitted by applicant and lot many other factors


----------



## vaibhavjain1708 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks Sultan for a quick reply. Then I'll stick to 65 points and wait till Jan 2017 end. Hopefully I get invited by then.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Thanks Sultan for a quick reply. Then I'll stick to 65 points and wait till Jan 2017 end. Hopefully I get invited by then.


your occupation code???


----------



## vaibhavjain1708 (Dec 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> vaibhavjain1708 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sultan for a quick reply. Then I'll stick to 65 points and wait till Jan 2017 end. Hopefully I get invited by then.
> ...


Its 261313 Software Engineering


----------



## Ashkan (Dec 13, 2016)

*Medical checkup question*

Hey guys Hows it going

Eoi effective date 8th December 
Software engineer 65 points 

P.s
Do they look for ganja in medical ?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Ashkan said:


> Hey guys Hows it going
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkan (Dec 13, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You took the time to just reply "hahaha" ?
Man, you must be special.


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Ashkan said:


> You took the time to just reply "hahaha" ?
> 
> Man, you must be special.




Ashkan, I was just smiling. Don't mind  The medical test are general tests with chest x-ray and blood tests focusing primarily on detection for HIV and Hepatitis etc. So to answer your question, they don't check specifically for ganja. Just take the blood tests few weeks after it's flushed our of your system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ashkan said:


> Hey guys Hows it going
> 
> Eoi effective date 8th December
> Software engineer 65 points
> ...


i lack words to say something specific for the original query, havent actually thought in this angle

however, they dont ask for mentioned product while we go for medicals, it should not reflect in your blood test, also smoke to a limit that it doesn't affects your lungs and get caught in chest x-ray via traces of TB


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ashkan said:


> Hey guys Hows it going
> 
> Eoi effective date 8th December
> Software engineer 65 points
> ...


It clearly says on the page of Act 8765 that if you smoked in the last year - you will not pass medicals.


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, my date of Effect is November 11, 2016 with 65 points.

As we all are aware that there were chances for invite to come on 7 December and unfortunately it didn't came. 

I'd be more relaxed if invite would have come to other fellow members in 2613* category but it came to none. This uncertainty makes me anxious. 

May the 21st be a good day (and not just the shortest day of year)


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Iscah news

December 13th, 2016

Why Nurses were made Pro Rata

DIBP have confirmed to us that Nurses have been included on the Pro Rata list for the following two reasons :

- The ceilings are in place to ensure the skilled migration programme is not dominated by a narrow group of occupations.

- Allocations are based on the need within Australia?s work force at the time.

So despite the fact this occupation is not on DIBPs flagged list and appears on every state demand list as in shortage at the moment, DIBP have decided to halve the number of places to around 1600 (compared to around 3500 invites last year).

Given there are only around 400 places left for the program year based on 27 invites per round from now on ? most Nurses will require 65 probably 70 points for an invite for a 189 visa.

Back


----------



## desidownunder (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't want to spam this post but is the right post to take some queries regarding the filling of EOI 189? If yes, then I will shoot my questions here


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Andrey can you share that link ? Does it also include smoking cigarettes or only pot


----------



## Kasun.Tharaka (Sep 29, 2016)

Guyz, Is there an ITA rond held in today?
If so i guess it's already happen (@7.30 IST yesterday).
Or should we expect it on next week?


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Iscah has also predicted this,

There may be no invitations for IT occupations for the program year or they will be very few.
Predictions are based on below:

1. They first stopped inviting nurses and started again but with very very few numbers (limited to 70 points).
2. They then stopped electronics engineers and started again with very very few numbers (few in 65s to 70).

Now they have stopped IT invites, so they may stop completely or may invite few numbers, say in 50 per round which may be consumed by 70s. 

So if above becomes true which is most likely then 65s lose their chances this year.

Atleast what I expect is they should stick to their ceilings announced in the beginning of the program year or communicate in prior to save everyones money, time and importantly emotions.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

I recollect reading that the ceiling number for the nurses was brought down and the pro-rating started. Did the same to the Electronics guys as well?

I guess,we will have to see what updates show up on the skill select site specific to the Dec 7 round; if the max ceiling changes. I certainly hope not.





ken1990 said:


> Iscah has also predicted this,
> 
> There may be no invitations for IT occupations for the program year or they will be very few.
> Predictions are based on below:
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kasun.Tharaka said:


> Guyz, Is there an ITA rond held in today?
> If so i guess it's already happen (@7.30 IST yesterday).
> Or should we expect it on next week?


as far as i know next 189 round is in 21st Dec


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Iscah just posted this minutes ago

Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields

----------
Nurses are now NOT Pro Rata !!!

urses now are NOT PRO RATA
——————————————

At last some good news from DIBP

We had speculated that the decision to make Nurses Pro Rata did not make any sense and that maybe it was an error in our 5th December thread. We emailed the DIBP policy area the same with our thoughts as to why this had been an error from the Department of Education who administer the invitations. They had not replied.

We contacted the DIBP facebook page (as we had still not received a reply from the all important policy area). The DIBP facebook page advised us that Nurses had been made Pro rata on purpose ?? you can see that below :

Incorrect facebook advice DIBP initially gave

As a result we posted threads earlier today about that.

However …. in breaking news we have just been advised by the DIBP policy area (the part of the department that administer the 189 visa program) that in fact Nurses are NOT Pro Rata. That this was a mistake in the last few rounds.

And further the decision to not invite any IT/Computing Occupations in the last round was also a mistake that will be rectified in the 21/12/2016 round.

That seems good news and it seems that from the 21st December skill select round, that Nurses will no longer have Pro rata restrictions on it which means that 60 points should be enough to get an invite. And that the IT/Computing occupations will be inviting again and the missed Pro rata places will be allocated to (according to what DIBP advised us).

Please send any questions to us direct at [email protected] as it is easier to reply to you that way .

--------

http://www.iscah.com/nurses-are-now-not-pro-rata/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Very good news!!



sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...


That's certainly a good news

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking (Aug 27, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...


Finally, good news and thanks for sharing this. Let's hope that they double the invite on 21-Dec


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...


Very good news. Thanks for sharing this news.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Does that means that IT will get PR for 60 points or 65?


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

That's a bit of a jump, is'nt it?
Most of us on this thread are still awaiting invitation to apply. Some way to go before an approval for a PR knocks on your doors.



Npatel said:


> Does that means that IT will get PR for 60 points or 65?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Wohoooo thank you


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you, this is a big relief. Hope everyone who has been waiting for invite gets it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

sthkreur said:


> Iscah just posted this minutes ago
> 
> Good news for nurses and IT/Computing fields
> 
> ...




Great news, Thanks for sharing.. arty:


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

Subscribing.


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Another drama by Iscah?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

This is great news !
But I don't want to believe it entirely. Can Iscah attach their email screenshot or something. Clearly on their FB page, they said that they did it on purpose and now they e-mail stating that it's a mistake. Sounds strange to me.

I hope my speculation is completely wrong and hope Nurses won't be under Pro-rata and they invite ICT & Software occupations normally. 

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

DIBP never made any statements I think; nether now nor before. Immigration reforms are do be annually with year renewal as far as I understand. They just speculate and pullback themselves. Drama only I think.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi,

I have opened EOI today for 189 visa. below is my breakup. May I request you to please let me know how much time it will take to get the invite? Thanks

Primary Applicant: Software Engineer (261313)
PTE: 11-05-2016	(L/R/W/S: 55/61/59/65)
ACS Positive: 19-May-2016
Partner Skill Assessment: ICT Business Analyst (261111) 
ACS Positive: 09-Dec-2016
IELTS: 20-02-2016	(L/R/W/S: 8/6/6/6.5)
189 Visa
25 Age+15 Education+15 Experience+5 Partner point= 60 points 
190 Visa NSW
60+5 = 65 points


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

It might be a while but you will really get a better idea if the next round picks up 2613XX EOIs for invitations; it is expected to be on Dec 21. The last round, in which IT jobs were invited, picked up EOIs with 65 points for 2613XX with effective dates of 1-Nov.

In my personal opinion, it may help you to try and bump your English scores upwards to gain 5-10 points specific to the 189 route.

I am not very clear on the 190 route so I would let others chip in on that.

Wish you good luck! 



Upendraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have opened EOI today for 189 visa. below is my breakup. May I request you to please let me know how much time it will take to get the invite? Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> This is great news !
> But I don't want to believe it entirely. Can Iscah attach their email screenshot or something. Clearly on their FB page, they said that they did it on purpose and now they e-mail stating that it's a mistake. Sounds strange to me.
> 
> I hope my speculation is completely wrong and hope Nurses won't be under Pro-rata and they invite ICT & Software occupations normally.
> ...


Bro, lets be positive and try not to be skeptical about anything we come across, here is the link yo are looking for...
https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...otif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1481676115079411


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

daussie said:


> DIBP never made any statements I think; nether now nor before. Immigration reforms are do be annually with year renewal as far as I understand. They just speculate and pullback themselves. Drama only I think.


DIBP has made the statements,lets not try to refute anything that we come across...
https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...otif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1481676115079411


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Bro, lets be positive and try not to be skeptical about anything we come across, here is the link yo are looking for...
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustra...otif_t=feed_comment&notif_id=1481676115079411


Believe me, more than anyone else I want that to be a mistake and wish everything gain normalcy.

But in that FB post, DIBP didn't mention it to be a mistake and explained in detail why NURSES went under pro-rata occupation. Hope that person attaches the e-mail screenshot.
Kindly let me know if I'm missing something here.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*



andreyx108b said:


> Its rare. You fall in 5%.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dear andrey,

Could you please advise me, system will consider which date for the selection process of 189 visa invitation.

My experience point updated as on 5th Dec and now I have 65 points for 261313 code.

As I can see in skill select Date of effect - 05/12/2016 and EOI Last submitted on - 18/09/2016.

So which date will consider ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have opened EOI today for 189 visa. below is my breakup. May I request you to please let me know how much time it will take to get the invite? Thanks
> 
> ...


After opening the EOI, ensure that you submit it.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> As I can see in skill select Date of effect - 05/12/2016 and EOI Last submitted on - 18/09/2016.
> 
> So which date will consider ?


It considers Date of effect, which is 05/12/2016


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Believe me, more than anyone else I want that to be a mistake and wish everything gain normalcy.
> 
> But in that FB post, DIBP didn't mention it to be a mistake and explained in detail why NURSES went under pro-rata occupation. Hope that person attaches the e-mail screenshot.
> Kindly let me know if I'm missing something here.
> ...




Their page looks genuine and 2 of the people handling it claim they are former employees of DIAC. I guess I believe them.

To be sure we must wait for Dec 7 result page come alive or wait & see anyone getting invites on 21 Dec.


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have opened EOI today for 189 visa. below is my breakup. May I request you to please let me know how much time it will take to get the invite? Thanks
> 
> ...



You must improve your English score. For 190, these English scores are not sufficient. If you make it 65+ in all you will stand with 65. You should know that even people having 65+ were not invited for 189 visa during recent draw.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> It considers Date of effect, which is 05/12/2016




Did u receive 189 invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Good news guys


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Waiting for 21st Dec draw seems like forever !

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## desidownunder (Dec 13, 2016)

Dear Forum Members, 

First of all thanks to all of you. I am a passive observer till now on this forum and your generous replies on various threads really helped me a lot to understand application procedure. Now I have some queries for filling my EOI and will really appreciate if someone can throw some light on it

1) In Institute name what should be given University name or my college name. My ACS result show University name but my degree has both College name as well as University name. I see different replies for this question so confirming again? My hunch is University name to match with ACS but I may be wrong.

2) I don't know the exact start and end date of my course. As per forum replies I can give approx dates. Am I correct in saying this? Also just want a clarification, As far as I recall my degree started bit late in Sep 2001 (not 100% sure) and ended in May 2005 and that comes as 3 years and 9 months, it wouldn't be an issue as Engineering is usually a four year course or should I give start date as June 2001 so that it adds up to 4 year course? 

Many Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

1. University name 
2. Approximate date is fine.


----------



## desidownunder (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks abhinavfromdelhi. For question 2, the complete duration sums up to 3 years and 9 months. I presume it wouldn't be an issue as B.Tech is 4 years course. 

Also one quick question, my relevant employment begins from After Oct 2008 which I infer means 1 Nov 2008 but 1 Nov is weekend, I presume that should be ok or should I change It to 3 Nov 2008


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

desidownunder said:


> Thanks abhinavfromdelhi. For question 2, the complete duration sums up to 3 years and 9 months. I presume it wouldn't be an issue as B.Tech is 4 years course.
> 
> Also one quick question, my relevant employment begins from After Oct 2008 which I infer means 1 Nov 2008 but 1 Nov is weekend, I presume that should be ok or should I change It to 3 Nov 2008


1. Your unviersity degree shows 4 yrs or 3.9 yrs ?

2. 1 Nov 2008 is fine, no one will look in the calender to check


----------



## sonip (Jul 7, 2016)

hi guys i have been silent on this thread for quite some time, but regularly see the forum and your thoughts.
Below is my breakup of points , would love to know estimate time for my invite.
Age- 30
PTE - 10
Employment-10
Education- 15
Total - 65(189)
Total - 65+5(190)
E.O.I D.O.E(189) - 5th October 2016
E.O.I D.O.E(190) - 11th November 2016
ANZCO Code - 261112 systems analyst


----------



## desidownunder (Dec 13, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi, the degree mentions only the completed month and year. Actually my class session started bit late due to some ongoing issues at that time so we completed first semester in quick time but I have 8 semester markshets to prove that it's a 4 years course  Agree with reply to your 2nd question, I Am getting bit too much skeptical


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

There will bo zero issue. Dont worry. Mention 4 yrs 

You are not being sceptical, only being a perfectionist


----------



## desidownunder (Dec 13, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi thanks buddy


----------



## bsendray (Nov 3, 2015)

You can find the start and end date in Transfer Certificate.


----------



## lucas.rocks (Nov 28, 2016)

bsendray said:


> You can find the start and end date in Transfer Certificate.


Guys I have 65 points with ANZO code 355212 (Mechanical Engineering) with EOI D.O.E 04-Sep-2016. 

I received First Invitation for SC189 on 14th Sep-2016 which unfortunately expired on 14-November-2016 & i could not lodge a valid visa application during 60 days.

Now that i am ready for visa lodgement. How soon should i expect an invite for this category ????

Please if anybody can advice.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anzo category : Mechanical Engineer - 233512
EOI Created : 04-Sep-2016
Fiirst Invite : 14-Sep-2106
Invite Expired : 14-Nov-216
Waiting For Next invite : :amen:
VISA Lodgement : ????
IED : ?????


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

hello everyone i have just submitted my eoi today with 

age:30
eng lang:10
education:15
experience :10
total: 65
application 189 visa for computer network and systems engineer code 263111
any idea when can i receive the invite? just an estimate.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

meetbunnny said:


> hello everyone i have just submitted my eoi today with
> 
> age:30
> eng lang:10
> ...


For 2631, when it occurred on 23rd Nov round, the cutoff date was 25th Oct, which is a month behind. So I can guess that you should be invited by the end of Jan 2017

Good Luck


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

meetbunnny said:


> hello everyone i have just submitted my eoi today with
> 
> age:30
> eng lang:10
> ...


Late January I'd say.


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

*Can we submit 2 eoi's for 2 difft. occu. for 189??*

hi,

Can a person submit 2 EOI's for 2 different Occupations for 189?? AND
Does it have any effect on previously submitted EOI?? 
Do 2 EOI's remain active at the same time??

Plz reply
Thanks


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

PreetPreet said:


> hi,
> 
> Can a person submit 2 EOI's for 2 different Occupations for 189?? AND
> Does it have any effect on previously submitted EOI??
> ...


1. Yes
2. No
3. Yes


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
Just for my understanding how do we know that we have invited.
Where exactly we can see the invite in immi account.
HOw to send the pte score report to DIBP.
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> Just for my understanding how do we know that we have invited.
> Where exactly we can see the invite in immi account.
> HOw to send the pte score report to DIBP.
> Thanks


status in skillselect will change from SUBMITTED to INVITED, you will be see invite letter under correspondence inside SKILLSELECT, immiaccount comes into picture after you are invited

inside pearson account, send scores - country Australia, Institution - department of immigration and border protection-- the very first option will be the one


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Just for my understanding how do we know that we have invited.
> Where exactly we can see the invite in immi account.


On the top right corner the status changes from SUBMITTED to INVITED



Npatel said:


> HOw to send the pte score report to DIBP.


Login to Pearson website where you have booked the test and on the page where the test details is displayed, there is a a link to send report. Click on that and chose Australia as the country and search for DIBP / Department of Immigration and Border Protection and send the report


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you 
Sultan azam, fugitive 4u.


----------



## pradipy2k5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI on 14 Dec-16 for Developer Programmer with 60 points. I have heard that it takes very long time for invitation if points is 60. How much reliable information is this and anybody experienced this ?

occupation codes # and name : Developer Programmer
subclass: 189
EOI lodgement date: 14/12/16
total points: 60


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Fairly reliable.
Last round for which information is publicly available has EOIs from 1 November with 65 points pulled in. 
With 60 points, I think there might be a wait involved for some time. What that length time may be, I do not know.



pradipy2k5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 14 Dec-16 for Developer Programmer with 60 points. I have heard that it takes very long time for invitation if points is 60. How much reliable information is this and anybody experienced this ?
> 
> ...


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

HI,

I have 70 points, ANZSCO Code is 261312 and EOI date is 5th Dec. How much time I need to wait before I get the invite?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi 70 points mean you can get an invite in the next round which is next week


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

*What about the below EOI status ?*


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


>


unable to view your attachment.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

pradipy2k5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 14 Dec-16 for Developer Programmer with 60 points. I have heard that it takes very long time for invitation if points is 60. How much reliable information is this and anybody experienced this ?
> 
> ...


Try to improve points if possible.


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

PTE Proficient (70+ in LRWS) - [12-Nov-2016] 
EOI Submitted for 189 (261313 - Software Engineer) - [24-Nov-2016]


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


> PTE Proficient (70+ in LRWS) - [12-Nov-2016]
> EOI Submitted for 189 (261313 - Software Engineer) - [24-Nov-2016]


Good
what is your query ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 70 points, ANZSCO Code is 261312 and EOI date is 5th Dec. How much time I need to wait before I get the invite?




Usually 70 pointers get through quickly, but last round was a mess, so you habe a chance next round or the one after. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Nurses are now NOT Pro Rata !!! | Iscah


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Guys, please help urgently for this question which I am asking the fourth time. Sultan replied this question but he is not 100% sure.

I want 189 invitation.

I submitted an EOI with 189+190 subclass. I received an "Invitation to apply for NSW Nomination for a subclass 190 visa" on this EOI. There is nothing in Skillselect (under correspondence it says No records to display).

So my questions:
1. Is it still possible to get 189 invitation on this same EOI?
2. Can I submit another EOI with only selecting 189 subclass?
3. Any other suggestion to get 189 invitation for 21 Dec round?

Total points: 75

Study 15+5 ICT Business Analysis
Age 30
English 20
P Year 5


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

I would like to know the wait time for the Invite as already one round was over in Dec 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Guys, please help urgently for this question which I am asking the fourth time. Sultan replied this question but he is not 100% sure.
> 
> I want 189 invitation.
> 
> ...




Until you get NSW approval you are still illegible to get SC189, once Approved, you will have sc190 ITA, and it will freeze your EOI which would make it ineligible for sc189. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Until you get NSW approval you are still illegible to get SC189, once Approved, you will have sc190 ITA, and it will freeze your EOI which would make it ineligible for sc189.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Sorry Andrey, can you please clarify again, cos i think you misspelled it. Did you mean to say I am still ELIGIBLE to get 189 until 190 gets approved ???

Please clarify, thank you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alpesh365 said:


> Sorry Andrey, can you please clarify again, cos i think you misspelled it. Did you mean to say I am still ELIGIBLE to get 189 until 190 gets approved ???
> 
> 
> 
> Please clarify, thank you




Yes, sorry my bad, i misspelled  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, sorry my bad, i misspelled
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


So no need to submit another EOI, right?


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 5th Dec for 261313 (Software Engineer) occupation but currently I am in Australia since last 3 year on 457 work permit for 261312 (Developer Programmer). Would it be any issue from Immigration side saying If your current occupation is 261312 as per 457 visa then how can you show your experience under 261313 category for PR application?

Need some expert advice.

EOI submitted 05-Dec -16 with 70 points
ACS done : 01-06-2016


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

vkv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 5th Dec for 261313 (Software Engineer) occupation but currently I am in Australia since last 3 year on 457 work permit for 261312 (Developer Programmer). Would it be any issue from Immigration side saying If your current occupation is 261312 as per 457 visa then how can you show your experience under 261313 category for PR application?
> 
> ...


They wouldn't say a thing.


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello,
I'm trying to accumulate required points to apply for Australia Skilled Migration PR visa under class 189. Recently cleared PTE and got 10 points.


I have exactly 9.5 years of experience in the same company and my qualification is Master of Computer Applications (MCA). I'm planning to apply for skill assessment under the ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT Business Analysts)

Here are my points:
Age: 25
PTE: 10
Qualification: 15
Partner - 5 (skill assessment under 261313, PTE - 10 , age < 55)
ACS skills assessment - Pending 
Does it make sense to wait until next year June'2017 to submit EOI as I will have 10 year exp and would get 15 points for > 8 years (after ACS deducting 2 years out of total experience)?
Since my partner is also taking all the required tests for me to get 5 points, she would in a way also accumulates points to submit EOI on her own adding me as a spouse? In this case I guess we both can submit EOI individually. Not sure if the chances of getting an invite is more this way but we both would be applying for different ANZSCO codes. Will 261111 have an advantage over 261313 or vice versa?
If I'm granted granted a visa under 189 category, can my spouse take up the job in Australia without me moving to Australia (probably for a short time)?

Regards,
Raghav

ANZSCO: 261111 | PTE: (65+) 10 Points Dec’16 | Skills Ass.: —, Recv: — | EOI : — | Invitation : — |Visa Lodged: — |Grant: —


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to accumulate required points to apply for Australia Skilled Migration PR visa under class 189. Recently cleared PTE and got 10 points.
> 
> 
> ...


1) Sometimes ACS deducts 4 years so wait for the assessment result
2) Yes , partner can apply separately if enough points are there
3) partner can work if you are granted 189 visa
4) 261313 has more advantage as for 261111 with 65 points itself chances of getting invite till Jul 2017 is doubtful


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to accumulate required points to apply for Australia Skilled Migration PR visa under class 189. Recently cleared PTE and got 10 points.
> 
> 
> ...


1) You will not get 15 points next year, simply because ACS will deduct 2 years for MCA. I would suggest to wait for ACS result and calculate your points accordingly

2) EOI Invites are faster for 261313 as compared to 2611xx. For e.g in the 23rd Nov round, for 261313, everyone up until 1st Nov with 65 points or above were invited. For 2611xx, everyone up until 02-April-2016 with 65 points and above were invited

3) Your spouse can take up a job if you land in Oz after getting a Visa / PR.


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi All,
I just realized that I made a mistake in my EOI, under 'Usual country of residence' I put down as India and I received the invitation for NSW nomination (190). I realized now that the usual country of residence should be Australia and thus updated it just now. 

Will this have any issues if I accept/ submit the nomination because I updated the info after the Nomination invite?


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Frenz,

28-Jun-2016 - ACS
12-Nov-2015 - PTE
24-Nov-2106 - EOI lodged for both 189 & 190 SC Visa

Points in 189 SC - 65
Points in 190 SC - 70

Can anyone please let me know the turn around time to get the Invite?

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
My question is where do we have to apply for 190?
Thanks


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

For 21 Dec round, 5 more days to go for the next 189 EOI invitation round. May all those applying for 2613 job codes get their 189 EOI invites on 21 Dec, so that all backlog for 2613 for 189 EOI invitation application gets cleared. So that next year, the rounds may have only applications, which are applied next year or may be the last 10 days of 2016 and next year applications.
May all job codes get their 189 EOI invites on 21 Dec.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> My question is where do we have to apply for 190?
> Thanks


While filing your eoi, select sub class 190 in the section where it asks for which class you want apply. You can select both 189 and 190.
Now some states send you nomination and some want you apply separately on their website. Like NSW sent nomination first and then they approve once you apply. And Victoria wants you to file a separate application when you file an eoi. I hope this clears your doubt.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Guys please Help with this



alpesh365 said:


> Hi All,
> I just realized that I made a mistake in my EOI, under 'Usual country of residence' I put down as India and I received the invitation for NSW nomination (190). I realized now that the usual country of residence should be Australia and thus updated it just now.
> 
> Will this have any issues if I accept/ submit the nomination because I updated the info after the Nomination invite?


Guys please Help with this


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear All,
as per my ACS result , they have considered all my career history. hwoever they have deducted two years 
so for example, i got a positive assessmnet for my first employer which from May 2005 to May 2007 

but as per the letter my experience will be considered only after may 2007. 

ACS Letter:


The following employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/05 - 05/07 (2yrs 2mths) 
Position: Software Developer Employer: 


Dates: 08/07 - 06/09 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: System Analyst




so while i'm filling My EOI shall i mention first employer (before 2007) as relevant or irrelevant?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear All,
> as per my ACS result , they have considered all my career history. hwoever they have deducted two years
> so for example, i got a positive assessmnet for my first employer which from May 2005 to May 2007
> 
> ...


As suggested in your ACS result, your experience before 2007 should be marked irrelevant in your EOI.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

RajforAUS said:


> As suggested in your ACS result, your experience before 2007 should be marked irrelevant in your EOI.
> 
> Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


Thank you for your response. however, my second employment start at August 2007 while ACS result will considered after November 2007 so in this case. can i mention December 2007 as my second employer or i have to mention it as it's in my in HR Letter (August 2007)


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear All,
> as per my ACS result , they have considered all my career history. hwoever they have deducted two years
> so for example, i got a positive assessmnet for my first employer which from May 2005 to May 2007
> 
> ...


No, it is specifically mentioned that employment after may 7 is considered as relevant for your job code. So do not make the mistake of mentioning your employment before may 07 as relevant. 

I think you still have more than 8 years experience as relevant for which you can claim maximum points that is 15. So don't worry and put your employment after may 07 as relevant.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello freinds!
I want to submit an EOI now (50 points) but to get 60 points I need to get 10 points for English. Now I am learning for it but I am sure that I will achieve it soon. 

Can I submit an EOI with 60 points where I mention Proficient English and wait for the invitaiton. Once I get invitation I will have 60 days to upload my docs and until then I will provide my English certificate (10 points). Could you pls let me know whether it´s okey if the English certificate will show the date after the date of invitation?
Thanks a lot


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hello freinds!
> I want to submit an EOI now (50 points) but to get 60 points I need to get 10 points for English. Now I am learning for it but I am sure that I will achieve it soon.
> 
> Can I submit an EOI with 60 points where I mention Proficient English and wait for the invitaiton. Once I get invitation I will have 60 days to upload my docs and until then I will provide my English certificate (10 points). Could you pls let me know whether it´s okey if the English certificate will show the date after the date of invitation?
> Thanks a lot


No you have to be ready with 60 points prior to filingn your EOI. 

It does not work the way you have mentioned.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hello freinds!
> I want to submit an EOI now (50 points) but to get 60 points I need to get 10 points for English. Now I am learning for it but I am sure that I will achieve it soon.
> 
> Can I submit an EOI with 60 points where I mention Proficient English and wait for the invitaiton. Once I get invitation I will have 60 days to upload my docs and until then I will provide my English certificate (10 points). Could you pls let me know whether it´s okey if the English certificate will show the date after the date of invitation?
> Thanks a lot


when you file eoi, you need to provide details of english test, this will be cross checked at the time of visa application.

so you cant do what you are thinking to do


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello guys.. Submitted my EOI on 17th December for electronics engineer 233411...When can I estimate an invite?


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

sainini said:


> While filing your eoi, select sub class 190 in the section where it asks for which class you want apply. You can select both 189 and 190.
> Now some states send you nomination and some want you apply separately on their website. Like NSW sent nomination first and then they approve once you apply. And Victoria wants you to file a separate application when you file an eoi. I hope this clears your doubt.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Thank you for the clarification, so I want to apply for the NSW 190, I do not have to apply speacially on NSW site. The procedure is same as that of 189?.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> My question is where do we have to apply for 190?
> 
> Thanks




You select an EOI sc190 and the state, then depending on a state apply either directly or... waits for an invite to come through. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You select an EOI sc190 and the state, then depending on a state apply either directly or... waits for an invite to come through.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I EOIed for visa 190, and selected All for required states.
will this be enough for NSW & VIC? or do i need to make another EOI stating NSW separately


----------



## Pogpog (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi,
I submitted eoi 189 last dec5 registered nurse 254418
Then ive read that the nurse occupation was included in the pro rate list.

What are the chances that i will get an invite on the next round which is 21 dec?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

alpesh365 said:


> Hi All,
> I just realized that I made a mistake in my EOI, under 'Usual country of residence' I put down as India and I received the invitation for NSW nomination (190). I realized now that the usual country of residence should be Australia and thus updated it just now.
> 
> Will this have any issues if I accept/ submit the nomination because I updated the info after the Nomination invite?




Yes, you have made right correction. If I am belong to India but currently resides in Australia then my 'Usual country of residence' would be Australia only. for more details, please read the definition given in EOI page. Thanks


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Pogpog said:


> Hi,
> I submitted eoi 189 last dec5 registered nurse 254418
> Then ive read that the nurse occupation was included in the pro rate list.
> 
> What are the chances that i will get an invite on the next round which is 21 dec?




As per recent posts in this thread, nurses are NOT in prorata now.. please go back and check posts and you will find the answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> They wouldn't say a thing.


Thanks for your reply, so should I assume that there would be no issue with my experience during Visa lodgement.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a question... If I remove 190 from my EOI that also has 189, will it change the DOE of 189?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

mctowel said:


> I have a question... If I remove 190 from my EOI that also has 189, will it change the DOE of 189?


Nope


----------



## Pogpog (Dec 15, 2016)

*23 Nov Rounds*



hariyerra said:


> As per recent posts in this thread, nurses are NOT in prorata now.. please go back and check posts and you will find the answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 

Ive read in skillselect that 2544 Registered Nurse was included in the prorata list last 23 Nov invitation round.

However, if you read the table below, points and date of effect column under Registered Nurses has N/A remarks.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its rare. You fall in 5%.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Dear andrey,

My total points become 65 as on 5th December. Now I am waiting for 189 invitation.
Could you suggest me ? 
I should wait for 189 invite or apply 190.
As mentioned in invitation letter I have to apply for 190 NSW before 5th Feb.

I also have one doubt. Is there any difference in processing time between 190 and 189 visa now a days. One of my friend suggested me to go with 190 because it is faster.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Yes, you have made right correction. If I am belong to India but currently resides in Australia then my 'Usual country of residence' would be Australia only. for more details, please read the definition given in EOI page. Thanks




Hi again
But that didn't answer my question whether it is still okay if I sumit/ accept the NSW nomination because the nomination was offered before the correction??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SAbbas007 said:


> Dear andrey,
> 
> My total points become 65 as on 5th December. Now I am waiting for 189 invitation.
> Could you suggest me ?
> ...




In processing time the difference is insignificant. 

I applied for sc190 and didnt wait for sc189 - never regretted it. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Frenz,
> 
> 28-Jun-2016 - ACS
> 12-Nov-2015 - PTE
> ...


You may get it in Jan'17 if ICT SOLs started getting invite.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Still no update on SkillSelect website for 7th Dec draw. They usually update it by now, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Submitted 19/12/2016
233411 Electronics Engineer, 60 (189), 65 (190 NSW)

Age 25pts
Study 15pts
English 20pts

Just found that EE is added to pro-rata, very disappointing indeed.
Will turn 25 in a year so will have 5pts there.
Also partner will do IELTS to claim 5pts in two months, 
and if push comes to shove I can certify a community language for 5 more.

Also I applied for 476 temp engineering visa (18months) and hope to get a year of work in Australia while waiting for permanent.





eepatk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Sorry for bit late, but just to share with you all,
> I have got invitation, my detail is as follows,
> ...


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hello guys.. Submitted my EOI on 17th December for electronics engineer 233411...When can I estimate an invite?



What are your points? I assume with 70 right away, with 65 within 2 months. If you are a pleb with 60pts like me, then God only knows xD


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

7th December round reports updated on skill select website

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-december-2016.aspx


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

fatalikos said:


> Submitted 19/12/2016
> 233411 Electronics Engineer, 60 (189), 65 (190 NSW)
> 
> Age 25pts
> ...


i think you can get invite with 65 points after you cross 25 age


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

"Note: Due to a technical issue, a number of our pro rata occupations were not updated for this round, and as a result, invitations were not issued for these occupations. The occupations effected will be updated in the next round to reflect any shortfalls that have occurred as a result.
Registered Nurses were included as a pro rata occupation in error for the 28 November 2016 Invitation round. Apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused."

Do they need to attend an English class?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 7th December round reports updated on skill select website
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-december-2016.aspx


So it was yet another technical glitch lastweek. Good news anyways!


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 7th December round reports updated on skill select website
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/7-december-2016.aspx


No Invite for 233914 other engineers category... Does it mean there would be more invites for this category on 21st Dec?
What is the usual wait period for 233914 category with 65 points in 189 subclass?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> No Invite for 233914 other engineers category... Does it mean there would be more invites for this category on 21st Dec?
> What is the usual wait period for 233914 category with 65 points in 189 subclass?
> 
> Thanks.


read the note at bottom,

invites will be sent for prorata occupations marked as N/A


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

usankara said:


> You may get it in Jan'17 if ICT SOLs started getting invite.


Bro, can I expect the invite in the Dec' 21st round.My EOI is effective for sc-189 WITH 65 points from the date 19th November with.My code same as yours, 263111.Looking at the immitracker it says 1-month cycle for 263111. Now that it is more than a month, can i expect it in December 21st round.!!!!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 07 December 2016 round results.

*DIBP Notification:*
Due to a technical issue, a number of our pro rata occupations were not updated for this round, and as a result, invitations were not issued for these occupations. The occupations effected will be updated in the next round to reflect any shortfalls that have occurred as a result.
*Registered Nurses* were included as a pro rata occupation in error for the 28 November 2016 Invitation round. Apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> What are your points? I assume with 70 right away, with 65 within 2 months. If you are a pleb with 60pts like me, then God only knows xD


Its 60 points.. Wow your prediction seems too negative. When is your DOE?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Submitted 19/12/2016
> 233411 Electronics Engineer, 60 (189), 65 (190 NSW)
> 
> Age 25pts
> ...


Seems you are behind me in the queue....forth time being.
With the way things are going, maybe I ll go look for a partner who ll give me 5 points while I get her a PR.  
Nevertheless, the backlog for electronics isn't that bad...The lack of invites in last 2 rounds slowed things a bit...Its about 400 spaces left, we ll get a chance...I believe.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> Still no update on SkillSelect website for 7th Dec draw. They usually update it by now, if I'm not wrong.




Usually after 2-4 weeks


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Bro, can I expect the invite in the Dec' 21st round.My EOI is effective for sc-189 WITH 65 points from the date 19th November with.My code same as yours, 263111.Looking at the immitracker it says 1-month cycle for 263111. Now that it is more than a month, can i expect it in December 21st round.!!!!


Lets hope for the best, As DIBP officially confirmed last round miss was due to tech glitch, they will clear 100 invites for 263111 on 21st Dec


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a question, what happens to the invites which are wasted when not applied on them. Are they added back to the invites which are left or are they wasted forever.


----------



## rivunatuf (Dec 19, 2016)

263111 Skilled people are so cheap in Australia, Lot of people without proper Jobs and now Looking for odd jobs like cleaning, please make your mind up before get in to such a thing.


----------



## eepatk (Jul 6, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Submitted 19/12/2016
> 233411 Electronics Engineer, 60 (189), 65 (190 NSW)
> 
> Age 25pts
> ...


I think you are very likely to get invited in coming 1 or 2 rounds 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N910U 發送


----------



## Clothusted (Nov 25, 2016)

rivunatuf said:


> 263111 Skilled people are so cheap in Australia, Lot of people without proper Jobs and now Looking for odd jobs like cleaning, please make your mind up before get in to such a thing.


Yes you are correct, Unemployment rate in Australia is just 6%, but unemployment rate in IT field in Australia is 12%, so Australia is not always a haven for ICT people, though it is for others, think before you all apply

The lost is a Good job in India + 3600$$, be careful, think before your application.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

*Good News - ISCAH story confirmed!!*

​
*Note: Due to a technical issue, a number of our pro rata occupations were not updated for this round, and as a result, invitations were not issued for these occupations. The occupations effected will be updated in the next round to reflect any shortfalls that have occurred as a result.
Registered Nurses were included as a pro rata occupation in error for the 28 November 2016 Invitation round. Apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.
*

Fact Sheet for December 7, 2016 - 7 December 2016 round results

This confirms that there was a technical issue with ICT selections and based on their statement it seems they will also cover shortfalls for 2 rounds in December 21. So I guess huge number of invites in December 21, 2016 round

Cheers everyone!!


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

rivunatuf said:


> 263111 Skilled people are so cheap in Australia, Lot of people without proper Jobs and now Looking for odd jobs like cleaning, please make your mind up before get in to such a thing.


Good work " Gogamanasl "


----------



## Gogamanasl (Nov 9, 2016)

Clothusted said:


> Yes you are correct, Unemployment rate in Australia is just 6%, but unemployment rate in IT field in Australia is 12%, so Australia is not always a haven for ICT people, though it is for others, think before you all apply
> 
> The lost is a Good job in India + 3600$$, be careful, think before your application.


Yes, One of my friend confirmed it, few of his friends and himself migrated to Ausee, in 263111 and still looking for Jobs, as they are in group they live cheap and few found odd jobs and managing life it seems, now they have realized why they left their home country, everyone is looking to earn few $$$ and come back to India, what a waste of life.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> read the note at bottom,
> 
> invites will be sent for prorata occupations marked as N/A


Hi Sultan,

Could you please make me understand the below statement in simple language. What does pro-rata means for invites and how does it affect the 233914 category?

Looking forward for your expert comment. Cheers.


----------



## yasir99m (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi All just read the great news on DIBP site so ICT people can expect invitations this round.

ACS + Result = 3 Years Exp = 5 Points
IELTS = S8 R8 L7 W7 = 10 Points
Partner = 5 Points
Age = 30 Points
Education = 15 Points

Total = 65 for 189 
Total = 70 for 190 

Category = 261313 EOI Submitted with date of effect as 12 November 2016. 

What are my chances in 21 December Round ?


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Very bright in December. Should happen



yasir99m said:


> Hi All just read the great news on DIBP site so ICT people can expect invitations this round.
> 
> ACS + Result = 3 Years Exp = 5 Points
> IELTS = S8 R8 L7 W7 = 10 Points
> ...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Could you please make me understand the below statement in simple language. What does pro-rata means for invites and how does it affect the 233914 category?
> 
> Looking forward for your expert comment. Cheers.


Ceiling for the occupation code for the year 2016-17 is 1000

Pro Rata would mean 1000 slots are divided equally within 24 rounds scheduled for the year 2016-17. That would be approximately 42 invitations are sent per round or say 84 per month.

As of 23rd November 2016 total of 738 slots have already been allocated. Remaining 262 slots are to be divided until June 2017 when fresh quota will be released. 

Now it all depends on your points score to secure the invite. Assuming the coming rounds will see only see only 38 people receiving invite per round.


----------



## tidepast57 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all, what do you think of my chances for a 189 visa invitation in the upcoming round (21 Dec)?

Date of Effect: 01/12/2016
Age: 29 - 30 points
English language ability: Superior - 20 points
Education: Bachelor's - 15 points
Work experience: 3.5 years - 5 points
Total: 70 points

Category: Analyst Programmer (261311)


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

tidepast57 said:


> Hi all, what do you think of my chances for a 189 visa invitation in the upcoming round (21 Dec)?
> 
> Date of Effect: 01/12/2016
> Age: 29 - 30 points
> ...


high chances to get your ITA with 70 points in the upcoming round provided there are no surprises from DIBP


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> Ceiling for the occupation code for the year 2016-17 is 1000
> 
> Pro Rata would mean 1000 slots are divided equally within 24 rounds scheduled for the year 2016-17. That would be approximately 42 invitations are sent per round or say 84 per month.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vikas, that's a simple explanation.

So, it means from 21st Dec to 31st May, there are 11 rounds pending for 262 slots. this way only 23 invites would be given per round. Any guesses what's the competition in 233914 category? how many aspirants fall in 65 points bracket?

I have not applied for state nomination. Do you think i should go back in EOI and apply for state nomination and increase my score by 5? Does it help to get an invite with 70 points (state nominated)?

Please comment : Vikas and Sultan.

Cheers


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Seems you are behind me in the queue....forth time being.
> With the way things are going, maybe I ll go look for a partner who ll give me 5 points while I get her a PR.
> Nevertheless, the backlog for electronics isn't that bad...The lack of invites in last 2 rounds slowed things a bit...Its about 400 spaces left, we ll get a chance...I believe.


Haha, good idea. I just found out my partner can't give me points. I am going to wait for a month to see how the queue moves. If it looks bleak, I'll apply for translator test (1500AUD and few months of studying) and hopefully get it...

I turn 25 in August, and I am afraid I run a risk of DIBP changing the rules further, and placing Electronics in same boat as Mechanicals.

EOI 19/12/2016
189- 60PTS
190 NSW 65
233411 Electronics Engineer


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you can get invite with 65 points after you cross 25 age


The way things are going I am afraid they change the rules for the following year, make it 70...


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

eepatk said:


> I think you are very likely to get invited in coming 1 or 2 rounds
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N910U 發送


Haha, lets hope so. But I think you are overly optimistic since you just got it. Looking at data for Dec 7, they are still issuing to 65pts, and ones applied before December. Who knows if 60-pointers will see it again.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Thanks Vikas, that's a simple explanation.
> 
> So, it means from 21st Dec to 31st May, there are 11 rounds pending for 262 slots. this way only 23 invites would be given per round. Any guesses what's the competition in 233914 category? how many aspirants fall in 65 points bracket?
> 
> ...


You should apply for State nomination as well. it is better to be on safer side since one critical thing that you should be aware of is your occupation is flagged which means there is possibility that it could be removed from the SOL/CSOL next year (but not 100% confirmed that it will happen)

always good to have an alternative option of state and with 70 points it is highly likely that you might get selected. 

for number of people with 65 points in the queue check the available tracker


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Haha, good idea. I just found out my partner can't give me points. I am going to wait for a month to see how the queue moves. If it looks bleak, I'll apply for translator test (1500AUD and few months of studying) and hopefully get it...
> 
> I turn 25 in August, and I am afraid I run a risk of DIBP changing the rules further, and placing Electronics in same boat as Mechanicals.
> 
> ...


Same boat like? I don't think DIPB will touch it..it all depends on the demand. By the way, with the slow down by EA during this period, its likely that things will be better in term of invite between now and January. 

Taking the translator test for such amount, is it worth it?..Electronics isn't that bad.. 60 will soon get an invite. Don't forget that there were no invites 2 rounds ago, so the backlog made it still on 65 points in the last round 

.From analysis of my friends who at also under electronics, thing are mor positive than it looks.. We should be getting closer to an invite soon.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> You should apply for State nomination as well. it is better to be on safer side since one critical thing that you should be aware of is your occupation is flagged which means there is possibility that it could be removed from the SOL/CSOL next year (but not 100% confirmed that it will happen)
> 
> always good to have an alternative option of state and with 70 points it is highly likely that you might get selected.
> 
> for number of people with 65 points in the queue check the available tracker


Hi Vikas,

What do you mean by Flagged? 

I need support on how to apply for State Nomination. I don't have a single clue on the concept. Can I apply in EOI directly, because i had not mentioned this in my EA Skill Assessment? 
Any helpful link on how to apply state nomination?

Please Comment. I really appreciate the comments till now 

Cheers


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

Is there any hope for 60 pointers in Electronics field? I have applied on 3rd nov with 60 points. So much worried now, as it says 65 cutoff on website.


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

What code are you Kvaidya?

I believe you can apply for 190 within an EOI itself. EA assessment should not have anything to do with this. 

Not sure if you should update the same EOI or have a fresh one. But I guess both are valid options. 

But do wait for more responses!

​


Kvaidya said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> What do you mean by Flagged?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

vdotu said:


> What code are you Kvaidya?
> 
> I believe you can apply for 190 within an EOI itself. EA assessment should not have anything to do with this.
> 
> ...


Hi vdotu, Vikas and Sultan,

Thanks for your earlier responses. Really appreciate that.

I am now thinking of putting state nomination to get 5 more points, but small queries on that...

- Does state nomination mean, i'll be to serve in that state only in AUS for 2 years and then go to any state after that tenure? This is my understanding.
- Which state to choose for "233914 Other Engineers" category? I mean state would send me the invite quickly for my occupation?
- Where to get the list of occupations preferred by individual state?

Please reply and comment as you guys always give the best advice. 

Cheers


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi vdotu, Vikas and Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your earlier responses. Really appreciate that. I am with 65 points in 233914 category.
> 
> ...


Hi vdotu, Vikas and Sultan,

Thanks for your earlier responses. Really appreciate that. I am with 65 points in 233914 category.

I am now thinking of putting state nomination to get 5 more points, but small queries on that...

- Does state nomination mean, i'll be to serve in that state only in AUS for 2 years and then go to any state after that tenure? This is my understanding.
- Which state to choose for "233914 Other Engineers" category? I mean state would send me the invite quickly for my occupation?
- Where to get the list of occupations preferred by individual state?

Please reply and comment as you guys always give the best advice. 

Cheers


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Analysis071216.pdf

Iscah analysis for previous round


----------



## Rysanti (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, i was relieved by the news from DIBP that Nurses are included as prorata, erroneously!

I have 65pts for 189 and 70pts for 190 under 254418 Registered Nurse, DOE 05 Dec 2016, what are the chances that I can get an invite this 21 Dec round?

Thank you.


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

Another 20 hours to go.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> What do you mean by Flagged?
> 
> ...


Occupations are flagged based on the requirements in the current market in Australia. " Due to labour market conditions and migration changes, flagged occupations are under study and they may be removed from the SOL list in the future."

Ypu can lodge a separate eoi for state


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi vdotu, Vikas and Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your earlier responses. Really appreciate that.
> 
> ...


Depending on how your occupation code moves under 189 You can choose whether or not to apply for state. 

1. If you are invited by the state and get visa under 190 it is your moral obligation to live and work withun the state for two years. Thereafter you are free to move to other states
2. 233914 is open for NSW, South Australia, Tasmania snd Victoria. Check their respective websites for details in basic requirements as one may differ than others. Check the link https://www.anzscosearch.com/search for more details


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Please note that commenting on moderation is not permitted on the forum. 

Note Rule 5, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Use the Private Message facility to contact moderators, or report posts using the red triangle with the exclamation mark on the top right of each post.

Thank you.


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 2. 233914 is open for NSW, South Australia, Tasmania snd Victoria. Check their respective websites for details in basic requirements as one may differ than others. Check the link https://www.anzscosearch.com/search for more details


I was looking for similar prospects for Electronics Engineer, 233411, was only able to confirm NSW as potential nominator. With 60pts, even that is iffy.

Sad how EA evaluated me as Electronics Engineer, despite me being an Electrical Engineer in United States :/ Never thought I would have issues with points...


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

*189 invitations*

Any idea if there would be invitations for the people who missed it on 7th and been waiting for more than a month?


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> I was looking for similar prospects for Electronics Engineer, 233411, was only able to confirm NSW as potential nominator. With 60pts, even that is iffy.
> 
> Sad how EA evaluated me as Electronics Engineer, despite me being an Electrical Engineer in United States :/ Never thought I would have issues with points...


hey, i am in the same boat
really confused whether to go for electrical or electronics

a friend of mine applied as electrical engineer but CO gave a negative assessment and suggested him to opt for electronics

now i m confused what to do

what do you think CO differentiates on the basis of final transcript??

what reason did EA gave you?

thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi vdotu, Vikas and Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your earlier responses. Really appreciate that.
> 
> ...


1. you will have a moral obligation to live and work in the state giving you nomination
2. NSW and VIC are the states with least tough conditions for nomination
3. you can find state occupation list on their websites 

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rysanti said:


> Hi, i was relieved by the news from DIBP that Nurses are included as prorata, erroneously!
> 
> I have 65pts for 189 and 70pts for 190 under 254418 Registered Nurse, DOE 05 Dec 2016, what are the chances that I can get an invite this 21 Dec round?
> 
> Thank you.


if we trust the rumor(nurses isnt prorata) than you will get invite today 6.30pm IST


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

rysanti said:


> hi, i was relieved by the news from dibp that nurses are included as prorata, erroneously!
> 
> I have 65pts for 189 and 70pts for 190 under 254418 registered nurse, doe 05 dec 2016, what are the chances that i can get an invite this 21 dec round?
> 
> Thank you.


99%


----------



## rivunatuf (Dec 19, 2016)

I am observing this thread for a loong time and going trend is not good at all, one side the migration is getting tough, other side the employment in Australia is extremely difficult, I thought to migrate, but with my dignity I am a good systems engineer here in India, I don't want to go to Australia and do an odd job like toilet cleaning for money, so I decided to stay back, thing twice before applying, also Indian government spent a lot on our education and now when we are able its bad to go and server another country for the sake of money. I love India forever. and i am great full to India


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rivunatuf said:


> I am observing this thread for a loong time and going trend is not good at all, one side the migration is getting tough, other side the employment in Australia is extremely difficult, I thought to migrate, but with my dignity I am a good systems engineer here in India, I don't want to go to Australia and do an odd job like toilet cleaning for money, so I decided to stay back, thing twice before applying, also Indian government spent a lot on our education and now when we are able its bad to go and server another country for the sake of money. I love India forever. and i am great full to India


appreciate your post.... it needs guts to say your heart


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rivunatuf said:


> I am observing this thread for a loong time and going trend is not good at all, one side the migration is getting tough, other side the employment in Australia is extremely difficult, I thought to migrate, but with my dignity I am a good systems engineer here in India, I don't want to go to Australia and do an odd job like toilet cleaning for money, so I decided to stay back, thing twice before applying, also Indian government spent a lot on our education and now when we are able its bad to go and server another country for the sake of money. I love India forever. and i am great full to India




Everyone have choice! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

65 points on 23rd November for software engg unlikely to receive 189 invite today right? Any idea January round dates?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ken1990 said:


> 65 points on 23rd November for software engg unlikely to receive 189 invite today right? Any idea January round dates?


January for sure?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> January for sure?


Hey Rider, 
Any idea that when can I expect an invite? Either NSW or 189?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey Rider,
> Any idea that when can I expect an invite? Either NSW or 189?


Forget about 189 mate, it's all done for this financial year. Very unfortunate I gotta say but what else could we do? 

You may receive an invite from NSW next year.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

blackrider89 said:


> Forget about 189 mate, it's all done for this financial year. Very unfortunate I gotta say but what else could we do?
> 
> You may receive an invite from NSW next year.


We have today results to come right?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Forget about 189 mate, it's all done for this financial year. Very unfortunate I gotta say but what else could we do?
> 
> You may receive an invite from NSW next year.


What are you saying? What is done for the FY?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid (Oct 15, 2016)

Today I received correspondence from CO Adelaide asking for Form 815 health undertaking.. i immediately submitted the docs.. does anyone here have any idea if the CO will ask for more documents later or it that it?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> Is there any hope for 60 pointers in Electronics field? I have applied on 3rd nov with 60 points. So much worried now, as it says 65 cutoff on website.


There is hope.. An invite round was skipped so it caused the anomaly. Besides the cut off for the invited 65 was close... I applied for 60 points in 17th December and I believe I can get in future rounds from next year probably. Anyway, this round's result will give a clearer perspective on where things are heading.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

OZCallingUs said:


> What are you saying? What is done for the FY?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Done for Mechanical Engineers with less than 70 points for 189.

They should opt to 190 option.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, a small favour from all you people who are going to get invited today, post receiving 189 invite today, request you all to please go and withdraw all the 190 EoIs today, please do that without fail, i have seen lot of people getting multiple invites and wasting it on the one side and on the other side 1000s of people are still in the queue and struggling in all the ways to get an invite.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Guys, a small favour from all you people who are going to get invited today, post receiving 189 invite today, request you all to please go and withdraw all the 190 EoIs today, please do that without fail, i have seen lot of people getting multiple invites and wasting it on the one side and on the other side 1000s of people are still in the queue and struggling in all the ways to get an invite.


 will do it mate

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

6 hours counting..


Sent from my


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Guys,

Quick and small query: 

To apply for state nomination (190), do we only need to apply for the same in EOI or any other portal as well? 

Cheers


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Can we expect 450 invitations for 2613 today?

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> Can we expect 450 invitations for 2613 today?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Yes you can


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

As per australia time what time do they start sending out the invites guys.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> As per australia time what time do they start sending out the invites guys.


12 am Sydney time

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

What if I put state nomination in EOI just few hours before the invites round,,will it be considered?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> What if I put state nomination in EOI just few hours before the invites round,,will it be considered?


updating an EOI to add 190 will not affect DOE for 189 unless you make changes in points claim


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

I know the chances are bleak but just checking.. what are the chances that I will get an invite today with 70 points for 261313... I updated the EOI just about an hour ago...


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Cant stand any chance as of now bro coz they are lot of people stading in a queue who missed the chance on 7th of this month


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

You should get it today as you have 70.



ravi.shankar789 said:


> I know the chances are bleak but just checking.. what are the chances that I will get an invite today with 70 points for 261313... I updated the EOI just about an hour ago...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> I know the chances are bleak but just checking.. what are the chances that I will get an invite today with 70 points for 261313... I updated the EOI just about an hour ago...


i dont think chances are bleak for you


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i dont think chances are bleak for you


7th December did not work out very well for a lot of people.. so a little sceptical about it... I was also thinking I submitted the EOI a bit late... so lets see how that goes... will keep the group posted...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> 7th December did not work out very well for a lot of people.. so a little sceptical about it... I was also thinking I submitted the EOI a bit late... so lets see how that goes... will keep the group posted...


what is your date of effect in EOI ??? 

this could be a factor if you have submitted EOI recently and there are lot many 70 pointers in the que


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your date of effect in EOI ???
> 
> this could be a factor if you have submitted EOI recently and there are lot many 70 pointers in the que


yeah thats the thing.. i submitted it about an hour ago today..


----------



## Dheeraj459 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi how many points required for applying pr for an accountant general


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> yeah thats the thing.. i submitted it about an hour ago today..



I think you will still get it.. There are more 65 & 60 pointers like me.. So almost all 70s should get thru...

All the best.. and pray for all..


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

70 points


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Wish you good luck, buddy!
Fingers crossed for myself and all of you. 





ravi.shankar789 said:


> yeah thats the thing.. i submitted it about an hour ago today..


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

All the best to everyone..fingers crossed everyone stays happy for the new yr to come..


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

All the best to everyone..!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

all the best to all who are expecting invite today

dont be disappointed if this is not your day, for when it comes it will be magnum opus


----------



## abishma (Nov 21, 2016)

Dheeraj459 said:


> Hi how many points required for applying pr for an accountant general




70 points with a wait of 3-4 months I guess.


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

...1 hour and 10 minutes to go...
I´m not expecting to be invited today. But I hope that engineering mates get invited then soon we will see how is the trend.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot mate


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

70s should not worry, they will get it. But I have 65 effective 23rd November which has low chances this time.


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

261313 65points 9th November..can I expect today?

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

suppala.sudhir said:


> 261313 65points 9th November..can I expect today?
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016




Of course, you CAN mate


Sent from my


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ken1990 said:


> 65 points on 23rd November for software engg unlikely to receive 189 invite today right? Any idea January round dates?




You should get invited this round. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

ray2: BP at max


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Counting on 2613 guys with 65 points and EOI later than 25th November to update here/ immitracker. *Just in case today is my day*, cannot wait till my agent confirms by tomorrow morning. *biting nails*


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Counting on 2613 guys with 65 points and EOI later than 25th November to update here/ immitracker. *Just in case today is my day*, cannot wait till my agent confirms by tomorrow morning. *biting nails*


Expect 40 days clean up of 2613xx 65.


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You should get invited this round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andrey,

I have 65 with DOE on 17/11. What do you think my chances are?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

11 minutes to go !


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

daussie said:


> Expect 40 days clean up of 2613xx 65.


I really hope so


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I have 65 with DOE on 17/11. What do you think my chances are?


100% if no technical glitches by DIBP today!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Here we go.. Best of luck to all 
_PS. Start checking your *SkillSelect*, don't wait for emails!_


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone? Yet?


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Anyone? Yet?


Nothing yet, EOI 13/11, 261313, 65 points


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

261313 - 65 - 16th Nov - Still shows submitted.


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone got? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

OMG !! Hope there's no Technical Glitch :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

This is killing all of us...


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> OMG !! Hope there's no Technical Glitch :fingerscrossed:


God! it's happening again, no invites yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

God bless you guys. I made it


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Still no invite. 70pts. Systems Analyst


----------



## hariyerra (Aug 23, 2016)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for December 2016 &lt;==*

Here comes my perfect Christmas gift in form of invite..

Got it

Sent from my


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I got it 

Did not get an email, logged into the skillselect and saw INVITED status.

Also a notification as soon as I logged in.

Posted on: 20/12/2016 at 07:40

During the December/January period, there may be a delay in email response times.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Hey Guys, I got invited, Hurreyyy!!! DOE: 13/11, 65 points, 261313. Best wishes to others!


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

Status changed to Invited!



nkverma said:


> God! it's happening again, no invites yet?


----------



## gerard_nguyen (Aug 18, 2014)

i got the invitation!!! EOI DOE 14.11.2016 261311


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> God bless you guys. I made it



Congratulations !!!!!
All the best for the following processes


----------



## cranfan (Nov 29, 2016)

I got invitedd.
2613*

11 nov. with 65 points


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

I GOT IT  50 days wait over


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Update:

261313 - 65 - 16/11/2016 - INVITED..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I got it
> 
> Did not get an email, logged into the skillselect and saw INVITED status.
> 
> ...


Many congrats..

Email usually comes late 

Best of luck!


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Status changed to invited. 
261313, 65pts, 9th November doe. Gud luck everyone

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## thepirate (Aug 8, 2016)

Got invited. Details in signatures


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow raining invites 
Congratulations to all who made it and All the Best for the next steps 

Anyone from 2613 | 65 points | >25-Nov yet?


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello!! Any invites for 2339 this time ?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkv (Jun 6, 2016)

Got Invitation for 261313 with 70 points . Had submitted on 5th Dec.
Good luck all


----------



## Lockon (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations guys, and finally I got my invitation too (263111, DOE 29/11/16, 70 pts)


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

I got my invitation 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone
Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

INVITED...

Now begins the gruelling period of paperwork and payments..!!!

Congrats to everyone who got invited and good luck to the next round folks


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

OZCallingUs said:


> Wow raining invites
> Congratulations to all who made it and All the Best for the next steps
> 
> Anyone from 2613 | 65 points | >25-Nov yet?


I don't think so.


----------



## boomerang85 (Jun 29, 2016)

God is good! Got the invite now! 70pts Systems Analyst. Date of effect: 2 Dec 2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! Please update your details!


----------



## keyursarvaiya (Sep 21, 2016)

*Invited*

EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016
Points : 65 
Code : 261313

Invited ... !!!!


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Sabyasachipanda said:


> Anyone? Yet?


Did you get an invite?


----------



## sthkreur (Nov 29, 2015)

Lockon said:


> Congratulations guys, and finally I got my invitation too (263111, DOE 29/11/16, 70 pts)




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

if any engineer from 2335 group get an invitation please share it.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Those how are still waiting to be invited, please join:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89818-189-eoi-invitations-january-2017-a.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sthkreur said:


> I got my invitation
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone
> Good luck
> ...


*Congrats! All the best!!*


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats to all who were invited


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Any 65 pointer from BA/SA group invited in today's round?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

enygma said:


> Any 65 pointer from BA/SA group invited in today's round?


Very unlikely...


----------



## grungejo (Dec 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Very unlikely...


Yes i got invited with 65 points.

DOE 03/06/2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations !!!!!
> All the best for the following processes


Thank you sir. All the best to you !


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

The latest we have is 18th Nov for 2613 | 65 points

Guess I'll have to subscribe for Jan thread


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

I GOT INVITED!!!!

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

ahmedali85 said:


> I GOT INVITED!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


What's your points breakdown?

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kaihoc (Nov 23, 2016)

After waited for 2 rounds (which was very strange without any invitations), got it finally.

2544 Registered Nurse
submitted on 9 Nov 2016
60 points


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

*Received the eoi invitation*

I received the EOI invitation !


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

visava said:


> Hello!! Any invites for 2339 this time ??
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I haven't got the invite in this round atleast till this time. 

What about you?


----------



## lucas.rocks (Nov 28, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> if any engineer from 2335 group get an invitation please share it.


Got invite in 233512 - Mechanical Engineer

Visa Class - 189

EOI d.o.e 04-Sep-2016 

Points = 65

Expired the first invite now got the second.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaihoc said:


> After waited for 2 rounds (which was very strange without any invitations), got it finally.
> 
> 2544 Registered Nurse
> submitted on 9 Nov 2016
> 60 points


Congrats!


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Has anybody from 2339 group got the invite?????

7th Dec also nobody got the invite in this group due to technical glitch.


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

HI guys,
can someone plz tell me -Do they send invitation in e-mail or in skillselect account.
I have got an e-mail that u are invited but there is no file attached.
Skill select says- invited
But where is the invitation letter???

Thanks
Business analyst
DOI 6/6/2016


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

mctowel said:


> What's your points breakdown?
> 
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> B.sc 15
> ...


65 points
233914
Doe 7th oct 2016

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

PreetPreet said:


> HI guys,
> can someone plz tell me -Do they send invitation in e-mail or in skillselect account.
> I have got an e-mail that u are invited but there is no file attached.
> Skill select says- invited
> ...


click correspondence in EOI page, you will see a invite in pdf format


----------



## Sabyasachipanda (Nov 16, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Sabyasachipanda said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone? Yet?
> ...


Yes I did.. thanks 17/11 doe


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Guys what is the latest DOE for which you got invite for software 2613.. Please comment yours!!


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,
Myimmitracker says that I got the invite. Though Agent will receive the email. There is column on myimmirracker "Days to Invite". For me it says to 16 , what does this column mean?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

According to the stats - 16/11 65 points for 2613**


----------



## PreetPreet (Sep 13, 2016)

enygma said:


> Any 65 pointer from BA/SA group invited in today's round?


Yes invited!!!
DOE-6/6/2016
65 points
189


----------



## abishma (Nov 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> According to the stats - 16/11 65 points for 2613**




Where to check the stats? I mean cut offs?


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> Myimmitracker says that I got the invite. Though Agent will receive the email. There is column on myimmirracker "Days to Invite". For me it says to 16 , what does this column mean?


Our moderators and system updates based on the latest invite received for your anzsco and points, as 65 pointers started to get invited, then 70 pointers cleared, therefore you got an invite 100%. 

Days to invite is the difference between the date you submitted and the invite date.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abishma said:


> Where to check the stats? I mean cut offs?
> 
> 
> Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
> ...


google immitracker


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

keyursarvaiya said:


> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016
> Points : 65
> Code : 261313
> 
> Invited ... !!!!



18th Nov for 2613 | 65 points till now


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> 65 points on 23rd November for software engg unlikely to receive 189 invite today right? Any idea January round dates?


Hi,

Did you receive an invite today?


----------



## vasanth240 (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys I have got my invite, ICT BA-189-70 points. Thank you all guys, for the help. God is great


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Also, guys who have been invited, remember to withdraw your other EOIs

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

PreetPreet said:


> HI guys,
> can someone plz tell me -Do they send invitation in e-mail or in skillselect account.
> I have got an e-mail that u are invited but there is no file attached.
> Skill select says- invited
> ...


Congrats  

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Andre is DIBP officially closed until 10th December ?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats colleague. 

Im.65 pointer with doe 16/12 
Cant wait to logon anf check my status. 
I know its not very likely. But seeing a 65 pointer getting invite is so releifing. 

Good luck and congratulations again


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

26111* Seem to have moved to 09/06/2016 with 65 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Andre is DIBP officially closed until 10th December ?


Nope, they will back open on the 3rd or 4th as far as i remember


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

takemeout said:


> Congrats colleague.
> 
> Im.65 pointer with doe 16/12
> Cant wait to logon anf check my status.
> ...


are you BA? 

Its moving mate...


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Congrats colleague.
> 
> Im.65 pointer with doe 16/12
> Cant wait to logon anf check my status.
> ...


what is your occupation?
points breakdown?


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

usankara said:


> click correspondence in EOI page, you will see a invite in pdf format


Bro, I did not get invite this round.My job code is same as yours 263111 with effective EOI date Nov 19th.Any hope in the next round??


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> what is your occupation?
> points breakdown?


Hey Lucas,
Did any 65 pointer get an invite from 2335 group?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Im 233513 production engineer. 
Age: 25
English: 10 overall 8.0
Education/Experience: 30


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Bro, I did not get invite this round.My job code is same as yours 263111 with effective EOI date Nov 19th.Any hope in the next round??


based on the update from others i can see that those who have applied before 6th Nov got the invite. I think you will get in the next round which will be on 3rd Jan or 10th Jan 2017.

Have +ve hope you will get it


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Im the other unlucky group. 2335××
Mechanical industrial production


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Congrats colleague.
> 
> Im.65 pointer with doe 16/12
> Cant wait to logon anf check my status.
> ...



Hi All,

Got the invite for 261313.
Can some please brief up the process post this.
if there is any linked post or a short write up , on how to proceed now with PCC , medicals , do's and dont's.
Thanks.


----------



## sahilkapoor1987 (Nov 27, 2016)

Everyone who got the invite, congratulations 
Who haven't will get it in a month. don't loose hope.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the invite for 261313.
> Can some please brief up the process post this.
> ...


Congratulations  

Can you please give details about your points breakdown and DOE?


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Can you please give details about your points breakdown and DOE?


Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
AGE - 30 | Education - 15 | Experience - 15 | English - 20
PTE - 18th October 2016 - LRSW - 83,87,81,84
EOI 189 - 80 points applied on 23rd November 2016
Invitation received : 20th Dec


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Anujdhall said:


> Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
> AGE - 30 | Education - 15 | Experience - 15 | English - 20
> PTE - 18th October 2016 - LRSW - 83,87,81,84
> EOI 189 - 80 points applied on 23rd November 2016
> Invitation received : 20th Dec


Congratulations Anuj, so it seems that 23 nov is the DOE for 261313 in this round.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anujdhall said:


> Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
> AGE - 30 | Education - 15 | Experience - 15 | English - 20
> PTE - 18th October 2016 - LRSW - 83,87,81,84
> EOI 189 - 80 points applied on 23rd November 2016
> Invitation received : 20th Dec


Congrats!


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hey Lucas,
> Did any 65 pointer get an invite from 2335 group?


hey bonkers,

go to page 93. There is one guy with 65 points who get invited. He is mechanical engineer


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

sainini said:


> Congratulations Anuj, so it seems that 23 nov is the DOE for 261313 in this round.


minor correction guys.

EOI Submission date was :28/11/2016.


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

sainini said:


> Congratulations Anuj, so it seems that 23 nov is the DOE for 261313 in this round.


23 Nov for 80 pointers
Signature shows:
"EOI 189 - 80 points applied on 23rd November 2016"
I think DOE should be considered for 65 pointers only.


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

paramSG said:


> 23 Nov for 80 pointers
> Signature shows:
> "EOI 189 - 80 points applied on 23rd November 2016"
> I think DOE should be considered for 65 pointers only.


minor correction guys.

EOI Submission date was :28/11/2016.


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


thanks , can anyone please help with process ahead.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> hey bonkers,
> 
> go to page 93. There is one guy with 65 points who get invited. He is mechanical engineer


I don't know what does that mean. His invite had expired already. Does this mean that the cut off has come down?


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Congratulation...
Can u plz advise the new eoi date by which you got invited today. As i find that some mechanical engineers with 65 points submitted eoi in october but they didn't receive invitations yet.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Anujdhall said:


> thanks , can anyone please help with process ahead.


Please refer to this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

You can get all your doubts clarified. All the best


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Has anybody from 2339 group got the invite?????
> 
> 7th Dec also nobody got the invite in this group due to technical glitch.


I have got the invite finally.. 

DOE:: 28 Oct 2016

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
AGE - 33 
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 60 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 65 | 10th December 2016 (Auto Updated, Gained via 8 years of experience)
Awaiting 189 Invitation

:behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Please refer to this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html
> 
> You can get all your doubts clarified. All the best


thanks a ton !!


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmad.alaa said:


> Congratulation...
> Can u plz advise the new eoi date by which you got invited today. As i find that some mechanical engineers with 65 points submitted eoi in october but they didn't receive invitations yet.


Hello Mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

Does pro-rata occupation 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) include 261312 (Developer Programmer)?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anujdhall said:


> thanks , can anyone please help with process ahead.


You can now lodge your visa, complete application form, pay visa fees and upload all the required docs.

Here is the checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist 

Get your PCC and Medicals done, better before the CO request. 

Complete forms 1221 and 80. 

Photos are not required.


----------



## ahmedali85 (Jan 3, 2014)

visava said:


> I have got the invite finally..
> 
> DOE:: 28 Oct 2016
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Same here bro.  

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RedAfle said:


> Does pro-rata occupation 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) include 261312 (Developer Programmer)?


Sure.


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Eagerly waiting for the Invite


----------



## GODisgreat (Dec 20, 2016)

Skilled Independent 189
65 points
DOE: 08/12/2016
2544

Invited

God is great all the time!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tapanagkumar said:


> Eagerly waiting for the Invite


What are your details?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GODisgreat said:


> Skilled Independent 189
> 65 points
> DOE: 08/12/2016
> 2544
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> what is your occupation?
> points breakdown?


no invite for you this time?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I don't know what does that mean. His invite had expired already. Does this mean that the cut off has come down?


I haven´t understandt exactly as well. LOL

I PM him to understand better


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

takemeout said:


> no invite for you this time?


I don't know yet. My agent manage my EOI. I have to wait his answer.... =(


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Got invited guys...!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

PreetPreet said:


> HI guys,
> can someone plz tell me -Do they send invitation in e-mail or in skillselect account.
> I have got an e-mail that u are invited but there is no file attached.
> Skill select says- invited
> ...


inside skillselect check correspondence, you will get invite letter there


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> God bless you guys. I made it





hariyerra said:


> Here comes my perfect Christmas gift in form of invite..
> 
> Got it
> 
> Sent from my





dbimmigrant84 said:


> I got it
> 
> Did not get an email, logged into the skillselect and saw INVITED status.





nkverma said:


> Hey Guys, I got invited, Hurreyyy!!! DOE: 13/11, 65 points, 261313. Best wishes to others!





vdotu said:


> Status changed to Invited!





gerard_nguyen said:


> i got the invitation!!! EOI DOE 14.11.2016 261311





cranfan said:


> I got invitedd.
> 2613*
> 
> 11 nov. with 65 points





usankara said:


> I GOT IT  50 days wait over





katts007 said:


> Update:
> 
> 261313 - 65 - 16/11/2016 - INVITED..





suppala.sudhir said:


> Status changed to invited.
> 261313, 65pts, 9th November doe. Gud luck everyone
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> ...





thepirate said:


> Got invited. Details in signatures





vkv said:


> Got Invitation for 261313 with 70 points . Had submitted on 5th Dec.
> Good luck all





Lockon said:


> Congratulations guys, and finally I got my invitation too (263111, DOE 29/11/16, 70 pts)





sthkreur said:


> I got my invitation
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone
> Good luck





fugitive_4u said:


> INVITED...
> 
> Now begins the gruelling period of paperwork and payments..!!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got invited and good luck to the next round folks





boomerang85 said:


> God is good! Got the invite now! 70pts Systems Analyst. Date of effect: 2 Dec 2016





keyursarvaiya said:


> EOI submitted : 18 Nov 2016
> Points : 65
> Code : 261313
> 
> Invited ... !!!!





ahmedali85 said:


> I GOT INVITED!!!!





kaihoc said:


> After waited for 2 rounds (which was very strange without any invitations), got it finally.
> 
> 2544 Registered Nurse
> submitted on 9 Nov 2016
> 60 points





ashishjain said:


> I received the EOI invitation !





lucas.rocks said:


> Got invite in 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Visa Class - 189
> 
> ...





PreetPreet said:


> HI guys,
> can someone plz tell me -Do they send invitation in e-mail or in skillselect account.
> I have got an e-mail that u are invited but there is no file attached.
> Skill select says- invited
> ...





vasanth240 said:


> Guys I have got my invite, ICT BA-189-70 points. Thank you all guys, for the help. God is great





Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the invite for 261313.
> Can some please brief up the process post this.
> ...





visava said:


> I have got the invite finally..
> 
> DOE:: 28 Oct 2016
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk





GODisgreat said:


> Skilled Independent 189
> 65 points
> DOE: 08/12/2016
> 2544
> ...





ravi.shankar789 said:


> Got invited guys...!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




:tree: Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone :tree:


congrats Abhinav, hariyerra, dbimmigrant, nkverma, vdotu, gerard, cranfan, usankara, katts, suppala, thepirate, vkv, Lockon, sthkreur, fugitive, boomerang, keyursarvaiya, ahmedali, kaihoc, ashishjain, lucas.rcks, preetpreet, sahilkapoor, vasanth, Anujdhall, visava, GODisgreat, ravi.shankar and every1 else who got invited.


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sure.


That means I've to have 65p minimum to apply for EOI?


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

DOE - 10/12/2016
Invitation awaiting!


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

rahul.synergys said:


> DOE - 10/12/2016
> Invitation awaiting!


What is your point breakdown Rahul.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

After 54 days, finally got an invite!!! This forum is a big help thanks!


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have got Invite today. Best of luck to all.


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello friend, kindly refer my signature for the same. Good luck!


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

sainini said:


> What is your point breakdown Rahul.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hello friend, kindly refer my signature for the same. Good luck!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

So what is the cut off date for 2613 65 pointers ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

visava said:


> I have got the invite finally..
> 
> DOE:: 28 Oct 2016
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi.
Congratulations !!!!

What was your score?? Did you apply in 189 or 190 class?

You almost waited for 8 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> I haven´t understandt exactly as well. LOL
> 
> I PM him to understand better


Did you understood that strange situation?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Fanish said:


> So what is the cut off date for 2613 65 pointers ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


19th Nov as per immitracker

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

running_whipstitch said:


> After 54 days, finally got an invite!!! This forum is a big help thanks!





zeeshan.mehtab said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Invite today. Best of luck to all.


congratulations for the invite... all the best for visa journey


I request everyone invited to withdraw the 190 EoI, it may help someone else


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

lucas.rocks said:


> Got invite in 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> 
> Visa Class - 189
> 
> ...


Congratulation...
Can u plz advise the new eoi date by which you got invited today??
i understood that your invitation was expired in november 2016 ! then you should apply for new EOI ,also i find that some mechanical engineers with 65 points submitted eoi in October but they didn't receive invitations yet.


----------



## rishavvmisra (Dec 20, 2016)

Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi.
> Congratulations !!!!
> 
> What was your score?? Did you apply in 189 or 190 class?
> ...


Its 189 category, 65 points 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rysanti (Feb 19, 2016)

I got invited today!

189- 254418 Registered Nurse (Medical) @ 65 points
Date of Effect: 05 Dec 2016

Best of ouck to all of us aiming to get the Australian dream!

Thank you EXPATFORUM for all your help!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

OZCallingUs said:


> 19th Nov as per immitracker
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Every invitation round moves the date to 15 days for 65 pointers. Since no invitation was done in the last round for 2613 so I was anticipating 30 days of coverage hence bit disappointed.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

ahmad.alaa said:


> lucas.wszolek said:
> 
> 
> > I haven´t understandt exactly as well. LOL
> ...



Looking here and on tracker. I believe no invites for 69ers


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Looking here and on tracker. I believe no invites for 69ers


we need a clarification with the mechanical engineer guy who said that he got his invitation today for 65 points !!


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> if any engineer from 2335 group get an invitation please share it.


did you get invited? did they invited any 65 points mechanical engineers?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Please withdraw your 190 EOI Guys as it's no point of keeping it active.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

Guys I have got my invite, ICT BA-189-75 points. Thank you all guys, for the help. 

Wishing best of luck to everyone who received their invites today and to those who are still waiting for next round.


----------



## ahikmat (Dec 21, 2016)

*NSW no invitation*

Hello guys,

I submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points on Dec.1 , 2016y.
I was expecting that I will get invitation today.

however, there are no emails or anything. status is still "submitted" in skillselect website.

does anyone know why NSW's with 70 points was not selected this round?
thank you


----------



## ahikmat (Dec 21, 2016)

ahikmat said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points on Dec.1 , 2016y.
> I was expecting that I will get invitation today.
> ...


btw, I applied to Developer/Programmer.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ahikmat said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI for NSW with 70 points on Dec.1 , 2016y.
> I was expecting that I will get invitation today.
> ...


65+5 right? If so you gotta wait till end of January to get a 189 invite.


----------



## ahikmat (Dec 21, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> 65+5 right? If so you gotta wait till end of January to get a 189 invite.


thanks,
it is correct, 65+5, applied to 189 on Nov.30.
was sure that 70 points on NSW will make it quick, 
but it is not so easy as I thought.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Fanish said:


> So what is the cut off date for 2613 65 pointers ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


Seems like either 20th or 19th of Nov.


----------



## musicvst (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi may know anyone submitted eoi on25/11/2016 or after with the code261313 and already received the invitation ?

Thanks alot for the information


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

Software engg with 65 points effective Nov 25 and No invite.
Any guesses on next rounds? Each round hardly clears for 8 or 9 days now.

Congrats to all those who got it this time.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rivunatuf said:


> Hey gus look at this : "For The 1st Time In 150 Years, Indian Economy Overtakes The UK Economy. Karma Is REAL!"
> For The 1st Time In 150 Years, Indian Economy Overtakes The UK Economy. Karma Is REAL!
> Now why do you want to go to Australia Leaving behind you good job and Kith and Kin, just to earn money by washing toilets. Think before you apply.
> 
> Be greatfull to India, The Government spent a lot in your education, now you all tell Good bye India, isn't it Shame


No Offence, But you are saying that being in Australia?


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> Software engg with 65 points effective Nov 25 and No invite.
> Any guesses on next rounds? Each round hardly clears for 8 or 9 days now.
> 
> Congrats to all those who got it this time.



Effective November 23rd sorry.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats to all those you got invite yesterday.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## musicvst (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi may know anyone submitted eoi on25/11/2016 or after with the Analyst Programmer - 261311 and already received the invitation ?

Thanks alot for the information


----------



## lucas.rocks (Nov 28, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> I don't know what does that mean. His invite had expired already. Does this mean that the cut off has come down?


Dear All,

If the first invite expires then the person is eligible to get second invite, based on same EOI.

I have 65 points with ANZO code 355212 (Mechanical Engineering) with EOI D.O.E 04-Sep-2016. 

I received First Invitation for SC189 on 14th Sep-2016 which unfortunately expired on 14-November-2016 & i could not lodge a valid visa application during 60 days.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anzo category : Mechanical Engineer - 233512
EOI Created : 04-Sep-2016
First Invite : 14-Sep-2106
Invite Expired : 14-Nov-216
Second invite : 21-Dec-2016 
VISA Lodgement : 21-Dec-2016
IED : ??


----------



## running_whipstitch (Nov 4, 2016)

How come my immitracker was updated automatically? Is it linked to DIBP?? or.my account was hacked??


----------



## vdotu (Nov 29, 2016)

I have had the same question. But I think they have mods across this board who update immitracker. I assumed they do since I have the same user id across the boards.




running_whipstitch said:


> How come my immitracker was updated automatically? Is it linked to DIBP?? or.my account was hacked??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

running_whipstitch said:


> How come my immitracker was updated automatically? Is it linked to DIBP?? or.my account was hacked??




Why in the world would you think it was hacked? 

We have moderators and advanced system of updating invites up to date. So its normal. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> :tree: Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone :tree:
> 
> 
> congrats Abhinav, hariyerra, dbimmigrant, nkverma, vdotu, gerard, cranfan, usankara, katts, suppala, thepirate, vkv, Lockon, sthkreur, fugitive, boomerang, keyursarvaiya, ahmedali, kaihoc, ashishjain, lucas.rcks, preetpreet, sahilkapoor, vasanth, Anujdhall, visava, GODisgreat, ravi.shankar and every1 else who got invited.


Thank you Sultan_Azam! Appreciate your time to congratulate all the invitees!


----------



## Hello789 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi everyone I am glad to inform that I received nomination in today's draw. I applied on 29 nov with 75 points in 263111 categorie. I already wothdraw my NSW EOI. Hope everyone received EOI soon. Is there any link after received EOI.


----------



## katts007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi,

You can post your queries on the VISA lodgement in the below URL.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2381.html



Hello789 said:


> Hi everyone I am glad to inform that I received nomination in today's draw. I applied on 29 nov with 75 points in 263111 categorie. I already wothdraw my NSW EOI. Hope everyone received EOI soon. Is there any link after received EOI.


----------



## tidepast57 (Jul 12, 2015)

I received my invite late last night! Onto the paper work.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

lucas.rocks said:


> Dear All,
> 
> If the first invite expires then the person is eligible to get second invite, based on same EOI.
> 
> ...



Based on this information above from lucas.rocks, may I believe that the cut off has come down?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> lucas.rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...



I never knew that dropping an invitation will guarantee you a re-invitation in the following round. 

Also if this is the process then it doesn't mean that the cutoff date moved.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tidepast57 said:


> I received my invite late last night! Onto the paper work.





Hello789 said:


> Hi everyone I am glad to inform that I received nomination in today's draw. I applied on 29 nov with 75 points in 263111 categorie. I already wothdraw my NSW EOI. Hope everyone received EOI soon. Is there any link after received EOI.


congratulations for the invitation


----------



## vaibhavjain1708 (Dec 6, 2016)

*When can I expect my Invitation*

Hello All,

First of all many many Congratulations to all who received their invitations today. 

I want to know when can I expect to receive invitation? When will the dates for January be known? Should I start applying for PCC now or wait till invitation is received?

Occupation Code: 261313
EOI Effect Date - 4th Dec 2016
EOI points - 65 points
AGE - 30
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 10


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First of all many many Congratulations to all who received their invitations today.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that you should get the invite in January, based on the current trend and yes indeed you should start arranging for PCC and other docs as soon as possible. Even I started the process before receiving invite.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi,
I've applied on 23rd of Nov 2016, with the following details, however I haven't received an invitation yet. any idea what's wrong?

Production Eng (2335)
IELTS 21st May 2016 (L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0 Overall 7.5)
Exp 5 years
Age 29
Engineers Australia positive 01/11/2016 (Automation & Control Engineer)
EOI (189) submitted 65 Points 23/11/2016
Victoria (190) submitted 70 Points 28/11/2016

Regards,


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

Received my invitation today.
Applied on 12th December for EOI
Received invitation today (21st December)
Points: 60


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

nkverma said:


> My understanding is that you should get the invite in January, based on the current trend and yes indeed you should start arranging for PCC and other docs as soon as possible. Even I started the process before receiving invite.


Thank you for replying.
Could you please brief me about the type of documents I'll need?

Regards,


----------



## Rysanti (Feb 19, 2016)

*Skills assessment*



rishavvmisra said:


> Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment


Afaik, relevant skills assessment is mandatory prior to eoi submission. I've read here that simeone did the same thing ang was denied of a 189 visa.


----------



## abishma (Nov 21, 2016)

Anyone got invite for 221111 General Accountant in yesterday's round?


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

effected90 said:


> Received my invitation today.
> Applied on 12th December for EOI
> Received invitation today (21st December)
> Points: 60


What is ANZCO job code that you are applying for?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> :tree: Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone :tree:
> 
> 
> congrats Abhinav, hariyerra, dbimmigrant, nkverma, vdotu, gerard, cranfan, usankara, katts, suppala, thepirate, vkv, Lockon, sthkreur, fugitive, boomerang, keyursarvaiya, ahmedali, kaihoc, ashishjain, lucas.rcks, preetpreet, sahilkapoor, vasanth, Anujdhall, visava, GODisgreat, ravi.shankar and every1 else who got invited.


Good job Bro !!! 

Congratulations to everyone who got invite yesterday!!! All the best for the further process ahead..

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

lucas.rocks said:


> I received First Invitation for SC189 on 14th Sep-2016 which unfortunately expired on 14-November-2016 & i could not lodge a valid visa application during 60 days.


This is apparently why on rare occasions the cutoff date moves backwards. If there were to be 100 invitations for an occupation and 100 people had earlier invitations that had expired like yours, then the cutoff date would suddenly be Sept. 14th when you were all issued invitations again.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> I've applied on 23rd of Nov 2016, with the following details, however I haven't received an invitation yet. any idea what's wrong?
> 
> Production Eng (2335)
> ...


Nothing is wrong, yours is a prorata occupation and they only issue a limited number of invitations each month for your occupation. According to the Dec. 7th invitation round, the cutoff was Dec. 6th for 70 point EOIs. They haven't published the latest round results, but quite likely the round was either completely taken up again by 70 point candidates or any 65 point candidates had issued EOIs earlier than yours.


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

*When can i get Invitation*

Hello guys,

I submitted EOI with 70 points 

Occupation : 
2613-software engineer 

on December 20 2016.

Can someone senior guess when could I receive invitation


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


> What is ANZCO job code that you are applying for?


For the Telecommunication Engineer.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

prash4u8019immi said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 70 points
> 
> ...


Next round. First round of January.


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Next round. First round of January.


Thank you so much for your kind reply.

Hoping for best


----------



## Matt1234 (Nov 28, 2016)

*Invitation for IT Business Analyst*

Hello all, I submitted my EOI on 01/07/2016 with 65points. How soon should i expect my invitation ? looking forward to your reply!!

Cheers


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

Matt1234 said:


> Hello all, I submitted my EOI on 01/07/2016 with 65points. How soon should i expect my invitation ? looking forward to your reply!!
> 
> Cheers


whats your Anzsco code / occupation?


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

Might be a while to get an invite for BA/SA. As currently they are at cut off date 2/04/201 for 65 pointers. As per https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/23-november-2016-round-results.aspx

Regards


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello All,

I submitted my EOI last week on 16 dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+5=65 for 190 category.
I didnt got invitation on 21 dec round. But in next round which is in january my age will be 33 years. Is my age points will be less or it remain same as I had applied EOI in December when i was 32 years


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI last week on 16 dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+5=65 for 190 category.
> I didnt got invitation on 21 dec round. But in next round which is in january my age will be 33 years. Is my age points will be less or it remain same as I had applied EOI in December when i was 32 years


I believe your points will not come done. 
Not sure though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

*189 EOI Invitation*

Hello All,

I need your expert advise regarding 189 visa. I've submitted EOI with the following details. Would appreciate if anyone could provide a bit of information on the chances of getting an invitation and average waiting times. Thanks in advance.

EOI for 189 Visa

Submitted on 26/Nov/2016

Occupation Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)

Total Points: 65


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Harry112016 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need your expert advise regarding 189 visa. I've submitted EOI with the following details. Would appreciate if anyone could provide a bit of information on the chances of getting an invitation and average waiting times. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


as per myimmitracker, que for 65pointers 261112 applicants moved to 18/06/2016 in last round i.e 21/12/2016


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I submitted my application (EOI) yesterday. For 261313 Software Engg with 65 points. When is the next round expected?

I will be 33 in last week of Jan, hence I will be losing 5 points. How it is going to impact my application?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
In yesterday round, what was the maximum DOE for 189 EOI applications, till which 189 EOI invitation was sent for 65 points for 2613 job code? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Nothing is wrong, yours is a prorata occupation and they only issue a limited number of invitations each month for your occupation. According to the Dec. 7th invitation round, the cutoff was Dec. 6th for 70 point EOIs. They haven't published the latest round results, but quite likely the round was either completely taken up again by 70 point candidates or any 65 point candidates had issued EOIs earlier than yours.


But in this case, do I still have a chance? since the invitations value of the occupation ceiling is now 1314 out of 1539. Furthermore, what happens if the ceiling value is reached (i.e. 1539/1539), will this occupation be removed from SOL?
on the other hand, I've also submitted my 70 point's 190 (Victoria). do you think I have a better chance here than the 189? and how long they usually take to send an invitation?

Thank you


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Mandip said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI last week on 16 dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+5=65 for 190 category.
> I didnt got invitation on 21 dec round. But in next round which is in january my age will be 33 years. Is my age points will be less or it remain same as I had applied EOI in December when i was 32 years


Unfortunately your points will decrease as you turn an year older.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Any Idea.. for 2613 what was the VISA DATE OF EFFECT in 21stDec round?


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot sultan_azam. Does this imply there is a backlog/waiting period of around 6 months ?


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> as per myimmitracker, que for 65pointers 261112 applicants moved to 18/06/2016 in last round i.e 21/12/2016


Thanks a lot sultan_azam. Does this imply there is a backlog/waiting period of around 6 months ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Harry112016 said:


> Thanks a lot sultan_azam. Does this imply there is a backlog/waiting period of around 6 months ?


We can assume that for the time.
As we approach June 17, number of invites will deplete and high pointer(70 or more) may increase which can change the backlog status

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my application (EOI) yesterday. For 261313 Software Engg with 65 points. When is the next round expected?
> 
> I will be 33 in last week of Jan, hence I will be losing 5 points. How it is going to impact my application?


The January invitation round is supposed to be scheduled on 4 & 18th January (no official confirmation). 
Yours is just border case for the 2nd January round. Hope for the best.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Fanish said:


> The January invitation round is supposed to be scheduled on 4 & 18th January (no official confirmation).
> Yours is just border case for the 2nd January round. Hope for the best.


Thanks a lot bro.. I can really hope of 18th round if that happens.. 
I will turn on 33 on 21st :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rishavvmisra said:


> Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment




This will lead to a direct refusal. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pinky1939 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All, when I logged into my EOI account I can see a notification "Posted on: 20/12/2016 at 07:40

During the December/January period, there may be a delay in email response times."

But I haven't got any email. Even status hasn't changed. Is anyone experience this? 

Software Engineer with 60 points (189)


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

ken1990 said:


> Effective November 23rd sorry.


Hi Ken 1990, 

As you mentioned that, for 261311 Effective November 23rd, could you confirm how did u know ?


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

Now that I have the invite I have started to lodge for the 189 visa. I have a few questions here. Can someone please provide your responses.

1. I have my wife added in the application and I see that she will need to show evidence of her English language proficiency. what we have at the moment are a 10th Standard certificate and another certificate combined for both 11th and 12th (called Intermediate in India). They both state that the medium of instruction is English. Will these 2 be sufficient? Or will I need anything else.

2. The work experience details of my wife are also being asked in the application. So will I need to provide experience letters for my wife as well?

3. In the 189 application there was no place for me to upload any documents. Is this a step that I will see after submitting the 189 application? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Now that I have the invite I have started to lodge for the 189 visa. I have a few questions here. Can someone please provide your responses.
> 
> ...


1. your understanding is correct, CO will decide whether it is sufficient or not, if she has any UG degree then you can get letter from college/university where she completed.
2. if you are claiming partner points then you need to provide experience letters otherwise no need.
3. we can upload only after payment completed, I'm also in the same stage


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ sumit gupta
whats ur score break up


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

usankara said:


> 1. your understanding is correct, CO will decide whether it is sufficient or not, if she has any UG degree then you can get letter from college/university where she completed.
> 2. if you are claiming partner points then you need to provide experience letters otherwise no need.
> 3. we can upload only after payment completed, I'm also in the same stage


Thanks for the response usankara. So we are on the same boat then..!! 

There is a clarification I need.

As per the instructions in the help window that you see while updating the application, here is what it says about one of the acceptable evidences:

*
Completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
*
So looks like for my wife we got the secondary education covered. But what about the Primary education. Is that evidence also mandatory?


----------



## usankara (Nov 10, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Thanks for the response usankara. So we are on the same boat then..!!
> 
> There is a clarification I need.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi
Here is what my friend did (who already got VISA GRANT) , he got a letter from college where his wife completed degree mentioning medium of study was English and he uploaded this letter along with 10th and 12th Mark sheets.

I'm assuming your wife don't have a degree, in that case just upload what you have right now. if possible you can try to get the letter from the school for primary education letter if it was in English so that you can provide the same if CO asks later.

Partner English qualification is stage2 of approval process so need to hold your lodge just for that. Partner need just 4.5 overall score in IELTS or 30 in PTE, so you have other options too.


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

Guys FYI ,

The latest invitation round 21 December report is now available. All the best ~

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

Regards


261311 
189 ( 65 Points ) 
Doe : 5.12.2016


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

usankara said:


> Hi Ravi
> Here is what my friend did (who already got VISA GRANT) , he got a letter from college where his wife completed degree mentioning medium of study was English and he uploaded this letter along with 10th and 12th Mark sheets.
> 
> I'm assuming your wife don't have a degree, in that case just upload what you have right now. if possible you can try to get the letter from the school for primary education letter if it was in English so that you can provide the same if CO asks later.
> ...


She already has a degree but the issue is that she has it from a university in Chennai.. and we are in Australia at the moment(work visa).. so it will be a bit time consuming to get the letter.. hence looking for the best way to do this... the english exam is the last resort as I dont want to spend another 300 bucks on it... i already wrote thrice and spent close to 1000 bucks 

So like you mentioned I will submit what I have at the moment and in parallel start to organize the letter from her college or school.. lets see how that goes...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In yesterday round, what was the maximum DOE for 189 EOI applications, till which 189 EOI invitation was sent for 65 points for 2613 job code? Any information here please. Thanks.


Any information on above query, please. Thanks.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Any information on above query, please. Thanks.


2613 --- DOE 21/11/2016** 5.24 pm

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi all
Invitation received on 21 Dec for 189 ICT Business Analysis 75 points 
Applied 28Nov

PS: An important question:

I have lodged 189 on Dec 29 with 2 dependents (Wife and child) and I am in Australia. Got bridging visa for me and wife. Not child as the child wasn't included on the TR visa (Born just 5 weeks ago in Australia). So there is no visa record for the child.

Now my question is whether there is going to be any issues for 189 Grant. Do i need to include the child on TR first or is it okay not including?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 21 December 2016 round results!


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Simple Question Guys:

If I update my PTE score from 10 to 20 points in EOI, would my DOE date change?


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Simple Question Guys:
> 
> If I update my PTE score from 10 to 20 points in EOI, would my DOE date change?


I did the same thing and yes my DOE changed..  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> I did the same thing and yes my DOE changed..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi,

This is not good , right? the one month for which I have already waited would be invalid then... please comment

You have got the perfect score in PTE assessment.. Whats the secret, pls share.

Thanks


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@kvaidya, 
if u get a better score in PTE, just update ur EOI ASAP and do not delay... as ur points increase, better chance of EOI getting accepted.
also....if ur score ties up with someone else.....ur EOI date is considered......FYI....ur first EOI submission date is considered and not ur updated one....
hope this helps !


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ kravi
congo brother !!
even i got an invite on the 21st dec -16 round !


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is not good , right? the one month for which I have already waited would be invalid then... please comment
> 
> ...


Better the score the earlier you will receive an invite.. hence always good to update eoi when you have a better score.. 

In terms of pte prep.. i think pte is an exam where you score better than ielts.. may be that is because a compter evaluates your answers.. i first looked through the exam format and then took a couple of sample tests.. i also made sure i completed the sample exams in the actual time limits for each section... may be a 1 month prep is good enough for the test..


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> But in this case, do I still have a chance? since the invitations value of the occupation ceiling is now 1314 out of 1539. Furthermore, what happens if the ceiling value is reached (i.e. 1539/1539), will this occupation be removed from SOL?
> on the other hand, I've also submitted my 70 point's 190 (Victoria). do you think I have a better chance here than the 189? and how long they usually take to send an invitation?
> 
> Thank you


Can anyone answer my inquiries?

thank you


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @kvaidya,
> if u get a better score in PTE, just update ur EOI ASAP and do not delay... as ur points increase, better chance of EOI getting accepted.
> also....if ur score ties up with someone else.....ur EOI date is considered......FYI....ur first EOI submission date is considered and not ur updated one....
> hope this helps !


Are you sure that first DOE is considered even after an update???

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ krish, 
thats my guess, but its only common sense that u update ur EOI has to be updated no matter what ! 
more importantly, when you get a higher score, update EOI ASAP, and let the system do its job !!
because how the EOIs are invited is a very complicated algorithm which is pretty impossible for people like us to determine...
so our job is to update EOI ASAP with the latest points and wait for the upcoming round.
hope this helps !!


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ krish,
> thats my guess, but its only common sense that u update ur EOI has to be updated no matter what !
> more importantly, when you get a higher score, update EOI ASAP, and let the system do its job !!
> because how the EOIs are invited is a very complicated algorithm which is pretty impossible for people like us to determine...
> ...


I agree....when our point increases it eventually increase the chance of getting invite...

But how about a general update which doesn't increase/decrease the point, will it change DOE?

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ krish, 
why do u want to update ur EOI when there are no changes in it !!
as long as ur score doesnt increase, its better not to update, so ur effective date is in the past as possible.
hope this helps !


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ krish,
> why do u want to update ur EOI when there are no changes in it !!
> as long as ur score doesnt increase, its better not to update, so ur effective date is in the past as possible.
> hope this helps !


Alright thanks!!

I have a doubt ever since I submitted EOI. But didn't do anything bcoz that shudnt change EOI.

Actually I had updated my work exp entries as per designation wise for my previous company....

My offer letter was given as ABC an X company...but after an year X was bought by Y....
so the company name changed to ABC An Y company

While I was updating work exp I had put ABC an Y company even for the 1st designation(1st year)....that's where my confusion...

I'm not sure it was correct or not...

I hope you understand my query...


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Are you sure that first DOE is considered even after an update???
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


no way..that user who commented is inexperienced.

Last updated date is always considered as Date of effect

so unless ur points are increased..dont update eoi..as that might screw up ur invite...

Thats why i had to try multiple attempts of IELTS and PTE before submitting EOI at first place


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@krish , 
this sounds like some Algebraic equation dude !! lot of AB and Cs...and X and Ys !!!
lol
on a serious, if you have claimed pints for work exp, make sure you have all the authentic documents ( offer letter/ salary slips, etc ), because the DIBP will make an inquiry to check if the work exp shown by you is genuine or not.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@prash4u
that's what i meant....
but if there is a tie, then the system actually back dates...
the system is so complicated, that no one actually knows how it works....
i had knew some people who had a tie with me,...and we had updated EOI on the same day.....but i got the invite and that person sis not....as compared to my first EOI submission, his was done later....
so i assume that the system back dates when required
but certainly no point in updating EOI if there are no changes in the data


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @krish ,
> this sounds like some Algebraic equation dude !! lot of AB and Cs...and X and Ys !!!
> lol
> on a serious, if you have claimed pints for work exp, make sure you have all the authentic documents ( offer letter/ salary slips, etc ), because the DIBP will make an inquiry to check if the work exp shown by you is genuine or not.


Cool Bro!!! I genuinely claimed my exp points...no worries abt tht...I just have a confusion whether I filled my first company name correct or not in work exp page of EOI form... 

I know this would be confusing for a anyone.... I hv tot 8 yrs of exp...I'm currently with my second company since 2015...so leave my current one..

To make u understand I'll take RSA as an example..lets assume, I joined RSA as my 1st comp 8yrs before... I got offer letter from RSA an EMC company.... after an year...name was changed to RSA an DELL company( assume DELL acquired EMC)... so apart from my offer letter & 1st yr payslips.... remaining 5+yrs I had all my papers including service & skill letter as RSA an DELL company....only parent company name got changed.. End of the day I only worked for RSA...

I already submitted EOI n I had mentioned all years with the latest name(Ex. RSA an DELL company).. my question is, if I did right thing or I should hv specified this in work exp page while filling EOI....

If you suggest me to keep it year wise and paper wise...if I change for my first yr... will it affect DOE...

I'm expecting invite in the upcoming round...263111...65 points..DOE - 21st Nov..

I hope it is clear now...

Experts pl provide your suggestions too...

Sorry for the long post...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ krish, 
i get what u explained.
and dont u mean the round in january-17 ? 
and to be honest, i have got my work done through my agent. i do not even know how the EOI application portal looks ! 
But, its always better u state whatever is true....i am sure the DIBP appreciates you being honest,and since u have all the necessary papers to prove it...u shud not have any problem.
hope this helps brother !


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ krish,
> i get what u explained.
> and dont u mean the round in january-17 ?
> and to be honest, i have got my work done through my agent. i do not even know how the EOI application portal looks !
> ...


Thanks Bro!! I meant Jan 3, 2017...
Yes I do have all papers clear...

Any suggestion from you Andrey, Sultan or anyone else...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@krish, 
if ur well equal to or above the cut off, i see no reason why you should not get an invite in the jan-2017 round.
all the best for it bro and do let us know what happens !
AMEN !


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Does the Cut-off also increases as the availability goes down?
for example for 233914, cut-ff is 65 with 20% availability left (pro-rata)... do you think that cut-off would increase to 70 or 75 with subsequent rounds and less availability???

Sultan,,,please comment.

Thanks


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ kvaidya, 
bro, honestly, so much detail i also dont know.
our job is to get max points and apply !! which u have ....so relax and wait for the jan rounds.
because how the whole system works is a mystery....and if u have crossed the min points as well as the cut off, i see no reason why you should not get an invite !!!


----------



## talhamustafa (Dec 27, 2016)

233311 Electrical Engineer
IELTS 29/10/2016: L:9, R:8, W:6.5, S:7
EA Submitted: 11/11/2016
EA Positive Outcome: 16/12/2016
Age: 30 Points
Qualification: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
EOI Submitted for 189: 16/12/2016 (60 Points)
189 Visa Invitation: 21/12/2016
Will lodge visa application in first week of Jan/17


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ mustafa , 

congo !! but didnt u need to get 7 in all modules? !
i am a bit confused...i have heard that you need at 7 min to apply or PR


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kkchitnis said:


> @ mustafa ,
> 
> congo !! but didnt u need to get 7 in all modules? !
> i am a bit confused...i have heard that you need at 7 min to apply or PR


to apply for PR you need to prove competent english (IELTS 6 or equivalent in all modules)


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ sultan, 
i had the impression that 7 was the min required to apply for PR.
anyway, thanks for solving my query.
gn sd


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kkchitnis said:


> @ sultan,
> i had the impression that 7 was the min required to apply for PR.
> anyway, thanks for solving my query.
> gn sd


_Who could get this visa ( 189) 

You are eligible to apply for this visa if you have been invited. At the time we invite you to apply for this visa, you must have:

nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
not yet turned 50 years of age
achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
at least competent English._


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> _Who could get this visa ( 189)
> 
> You are eligible to apply for this visa if you have been invited. At the time we invite you to apply for this visa, you must have:
> 
> ...


@sultan, it's very surprising..
Does that mean, ppl gets invite if they have 65+ points with just competent English?? Have you ever seen some one getting invite like that??

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> @sultan, it's very surprising..
> Does that mean, ppl gets invite if they have 65+ points with just competent English?? Have you ever seen some one getting invite like that??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


There are two basic conditions to be eligible for receiving invite for PR visa 

1. Competent English
2. Scoring the minimum eligible points for receiving an invite which is 60 currently

some occupation needs higher eoi points due to large number of applicants in that group code

experts can correct me on above if i am wrong


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> There are two basic conditions to be eligible for receiving invite for PR visa
> 
> 1. Competent English
> 2. Scoring the minimum eligible points for receiving an invite which is 60 currently
> ...


I agree with you Bro, I too have seen this eligibility requirements in border visa website....but I'm just saying that I never seen ppl processing just with competent english...so I asked...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> I agree with you Bro, I too have seen this eligibility requirements in border visa website....but I'm just saying that I never seen ppl processing just with competent english...so I asked...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


people with 60 have got invite, skillselect system never checks what constitutes 60, this I am talking about 189

are you thinking wrt 190 ??


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> people with 60 have got invite, skillselect system never checks what constitutes 60, this I am talking about 189
> 
> are you thinking wrt 190 ??


I'm clear Bro!! I'm also talking abt 189 only... I'm just asking this in curiosity... So 60 pointers get invites despite they hv competent english...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> I'm clear Bro!! I'm also talking abt 189 only... I'm just asking this in curiosity... So 60 pointers get invites despite they hv competent english...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Yes


Thanks for clarifying it Bro!!👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

so krish and suktan, 
you can apply for PR with IELTS less than 7 band in each module ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kkchitnis said:


> so krish and suktan,
> you can apply for PR with IELTS less than 7 band in each module ?


less than 7 but more than 6


----------



## meetbunnny (Sep 30, 2016)

when is the next invitation date in Jan?


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

It is on 4th of January.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

You should be getting mostly by second round of jan. Since its the same case with me but except experience i got it in studies. I have applied on 17th november got it on 21st december and i have lodged the visa on the same day.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone I have got the invitation for the 21st dec..sorry i have been bit busy with all my applications and medicals etc. But now i have submitted all my documents and lodged my visa on the day i have received my invitation. Congrats to everyone who got it and all the best for everyone who are waiting and hope most of them get it in the first round who have been waiting for long time. Happy new year to everyone...


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ IVEK, 
how did you do your payment ?
did you have to increase your credit card limit ?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Two queries below please:
1. Does somebody know what was the last DOE of invitation for 261313 for 65 points for 189 EOI?
2. Is there any hope that I can get 189 EOI invite for 261313 with 65 points with DOE 29-Dec-16? Is yes, then by which round would I get the invite - or - how many months would I need to wait for it? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi when you lay through online you dnt need to increase the limit you can directly type ur card no...


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi it would mostly take a month to get an invitation.. i say one month would be minimum and 2-3 months would be maximum..


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

ivek58 said:


> Hi when you lay through online you dnt need to increase the limit you can directly type ur card no...


Congrats for your invite!
Which credit card did you use??

How much was the additional fee?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

I paid through comm bank debit card and they charged me $35 extra...


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi,

Even I am waiting for the invitation. Same boat as yours excepting the date of EOI. Please keep this thread posted if you receive the invitation in the January 4th / 18th rounds.

Occupation Code: 261313
EOI Effect Date - 11th Dec 2016
Total points - 65 points
AGE - 30
Experience - 10
English ability - 10
Education - 15

Cheers!
Prakash



vaibhavjain1708 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First of all many many Congratulations to all who received their invitations today.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you for your wishes and dnt wait for the invitation better prepare in advance and never think that pcc will be done soon..they are cases where even the cases would be kept on hold for months untill you get your passport back. so better do your indian pcc asap and also fill form 80 and keep it ready so that when you get invitation you can upload them at once..


----------



## balawaaves (Jan 1, 2017)

*Passport Expiring in Mar'17*

Job code: 261312
Age 32 years: 30 points
ACS : Done
Total exp(after ACS): 8 years 4 month
PTE(Dec-16): 20 points
Education: BTech-CSE: 15 points
[No Partner dependancy]

189 EOI - ToDo (80 points)

I have my passport expiring in Mar'17. Is it better to get it renewed now before I lodge EOI. Pls advice.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

balawaaves said:


> Job code: 261312
> Age 32 years: 30 points
> ACS : Done
> Total exp(after ACS): 8 years 4 month
> ...


I would go ahead and lodge the EOI and secure the ITA. Post visa lodge I would proceed with the renewal of the passport and update DIBP once the new travel document is available.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Mate since you have 80 points in your hand apply for the eoi and i hope you get your invitation in next round or so and along with that do your police check and once you get your pr you can renew it. I heard from my friends that renewal of passport takes long time..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

balawaaves said:


> Job code: 261312
> Age 32 years: 30 points
> ACS : Done
> Total exp(after ACS): 8 years 4 month
> ...


Your passport validity is less than 6 months, which means you cannot apply for Visa even if you are invited. With 80 points you can safely secure an invite in the very next round you apply for EOI.

Two options as per me ----
You can safely apply for reissue of passport and then file your EOI. However, if you want to be safe, apply for EOI, then get the passport reissued and update the new one in ImmiAccount.

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> Your passport validity is less than 6 months, which means you cannot apply for Visa even if you are invited. With 80 points you can safely secure an invite in the very next round you apply for EOI.
> 
> Two options as per me ----
> You can safely apply for reissue of passport and then file your EOI. However, if you want to be safe, apply for EOI, then get the passport reissued and update the new one in ImmiAccount.
> ...


Can you please point us to the page/location where we can find the details of passport validity required for filing the visa application?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

balawaaves said:


> Job code: 261312
> Age 32 years: 30 points
> ACS : Done
> Total exp(after ACS): 8 years 4 month
> ...


I think it is better to get the PP re-issued, go ahead with EOI as it doesnt needs passport number, secondly if you get invited in the meanwhile you will have 60 days to apply visa against that invite.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ balawaa....
since you have 80 points, just apply for ur EOI ASAP. and simultaneously, apply for re-issue of passport ( my personal experience of re-issue of passport in MUmbai--- applied 27th dec, received on 2nd Jan, simultaneously did my verification at the police station, got my PCC on 3rd jan !!! )
DIBP gives us good 2 months( for the payment and uploading documents, so do not panic ) 
MORE IMPORTANTLY, your EOI shud get selected, which will 100% with 80 points.
But since you have 80 points, do not delay filing ur EOI ( you never know if the cut off rises ) . In my personal case for 233411, the cut off went to 65, luckily my score was 65, so EOI got invited.
All the best brother.. passport re-issue is easy these days....BUT ONCE AGAIN>>>>FILE UR EOI ASAP !!!!!!! you can always update ur new passport details later to DIBP ( all they want is, just keep updating them and do not hide/ cheat them )
hope this helps !


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats for everyone who got their invitation on 4th and also wanna ask how long does it takes for a case officer to take up the case..


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Cut off for 2613?


----------



## hemant.sharma90 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Can anyone please confirm what is the likelihood of getting invitation with 60 points including state nomination.

Also, my education is in IT and 4 years experience in marketing... in this case will there be any deduction in experience.


Lastly, i have already got 7 in each in IELTS...should i go for IELTS 8 or should i try PTE. is PTE easier than IELTS ?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

paramSG said:


> Cut off for 2613?




30/11


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ hemant, 

hi bro.. can you exactly tell me ur score break up.
please tell me the points you have gained for the ones mentioned below.
age
IELTS
education
work exp.
and PTE is way easier than IELTS.... i have given IELTS.. 8/7/8/7...and trust me...sometimes it is a bit tough to get 8 in all modules.... in PTE, 79 plus, which is 8 band equivalent is possible.
but then again, some people find PTE tough as it is completely computer based with no human intervention like IELTS.

hope this helped !!


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

ivek58 said:


> Hi everyone I have got the invitation for the 21st dec..sorry i have been bit busy with all my applications and medicals etc. But now i have submitted all my documents and lodged my visa on the day i have received my invitation. Congrats to everyone who got it and all the best for everyone who are waiting and hope most of them get it in the first round who have been waiting for long time. Happy new year to everyone...




Hi Ivek... Did the CO contact you yet..?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello, sorry everyone for keeping you waited. I have been granted my visa on 13th jan without any contact from CO. Hope everyone gets their process done fast and gets theirs visa soon.. all the best everyone


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

When do you think i can get an invitation?

occupation code: 2339 -ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING

EOI lodgement date: 15 DECEMBER 2016
total points: 65

Onshore


Right now visa date of effect for 2330 is 17 November 2016 and cut off points s 65.


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

Another question guys.

I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, snce the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect?
Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Duygu said:


> When do you think i can get an invitation?
> 
> occupation code: 2339 -ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEERING
> 
> ...


Most likely 15th February, if lucky 1st February depending on the queue.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Duygu said:


> Another question guys.
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, snce the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect?
> Thanks




That is weird for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ ivek, 
bro the CO wont get in touch with you so soon.
now that *u* have been invited ( congo BHAi ) !!!! you will have to fill DIBP form, form 80 for *u* and *ur* partner (if applicable), pay the fees... do the medicals...and also get *ur* PCC> .. 
i suggest.... pay the fees and upload DIBP and form 80.... and then *u* can carry on with *ur* medicals and PCC>....*dnt* wait till they are done.

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@duygu, 

hey, did you turn 33 on 9th jan, or are you still 32?
in case you turned 33 on 9th january, then the system has done the correct thing. 
our EOI and all the information in it ( like points for age/ work exp.. etc ) only gets freezed when you get an invite.
my case... i updated my EOI on 14th dec-16 and got an invite in 21st dec-16. i will turn 33 on 28th jan -17, but that will not reduce my points for age ... BECAUSE... my EOI has been invited already... so my information is freezed for another 3 months untill i make the payment. 

hope this has helped you.


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

so i turned to 29. but date of effect on pdf changed?


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

kkchitnis said:


> @duygu,
> 
> hey, did you turn 33 on 9th jan, or are you still 32?
> in case you turned 33 on 9th january, then the system has done the correct thing.
> ...


I turned to 29. but it reclculated my age automatically probably to see if i pass any age borders. But on pdf i see that date of effect has changed because of this recalcuation. Does that mean that i lost 2 - 3 months in the line??


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ ivek, 
bro the CO wont get in touch with you so soon.
now that you have been invited ( congo BHAi ) !!!! you will have to fill DIBP form, form 80 for you and your partner (if applicable), pay the fees... do the medicals...and also get ur PCC> .. 
i suggest.... pay the fees and upload DIBP and form 80.... and then you can carry on with your medicals and PCC>....dont wait till they are done.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ duygu, 
brother, as long it has not affected your points, never mind. 
as long as you have filed your EOI long back and just updated it, dont worry.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ivek58 said:


> Hello, sorry everyone for keeping you waited. I have been granted my visa on 13th jan without any contact from CO. Hope everyone gets their process done fast and gets theirs visa soon.. all the best everyone


congratulations


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ sultan, 
hello brother, 
i have got an invite and i hav esubmitted the necessary documents along with the fees.. i have also done my medicals on friday , thats 13th jan-17. when i called up the hospital, they informed me that my medicals were cleared from their end and now sent to australia. so can you please let me know when can i expect the PR.
my case.
age-30points
education-15
PTE-20 points.. total- 65 points.
PCC, DIBP, form 80 submitted along with fees.


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

As per the rules of the immigrations thats been mentioned for 189 visa it takes 3 months after invitation but sometimes only one month. And bro i have already got my permanent residency on 13th...


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ ivek,
> bro the CO wont get in touch with you so soon.
> now that you have been invited ( congo BHAi ) !!!! you will have to fill DIBP form, form 80 for you and your partner (if applicable), pay the fees... do the medicals...and also get ur PCC> ..
> i suggest.... pay the fees and upload DIBP and form 80.... and then you can carry on with your medicals and PCC>....dont wait till they are done.


Bro i have already got my permanent resident..CO granted me the visa directly without contacting me since i have uploaded all the documents within 2 days after i got my invitation


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ivek 
thats great brother !! didnt know that !!


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ivek
> thats great brother !! didnt know that !!


Ive mentioned on the top but u gave me a different reply..


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ivek, 
i must have definitely over read it... this site is pretty confusing .... trying to get around it !!


----------



## ivek58 (Nov 26, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ivek,
> i must have definitely over read it... this site is pretty confusing .... trying to get around it !!


How about your visa?. Waiting for the CO to grant the visa right?


----------



## Brown88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Guys, thank you for the prayers and info. Visa 189 granted on 16 January 2017, lodge on the 21 December 2016.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Brown88 said:


> Guys, thank you for the prayers and info. Visa 189 granted on 16 January 2017, lodge on the 21 December 2016.


Congrats!

Did you front-load all of your documents?


----------



## Brown88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes. I did. I uploaded all that I could upload.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ivek, 
yes, i have done the payment and front loaded all documents.
now just waiting for the CO to either ask any more documents or a direct grant like u !


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I am waiting for the invitation. Same boat as yours excepting the date of EOI. Please keep this thread posted if you receive the invitation in the January 4th / 18th rounds.
> 
> ...



Hello Prakash,

Did you receive the invitation?


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ashvi, 

hope you know whats the cut off for your job code.. for mine ( 233411), it had gone up to 65, now it has come down back to 60. 
so if you know whats the cut off, its a bit predictable whether you will get invited in the next round.
all the best to you !


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ ashvi, 

have you claimed points for work experience?


----------



## ashvi (Aug 7, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ ashvi,
> 
> have you claimed points for work experience?


Hello kkchitnis,

Yeah, the cut-off is 65 for 2613 job category. I have claimed 10 points for work experience


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Not yet. Hope i will get it in the upcoming round on 1st Feb. Thinking of preparing for the form 80 application


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ashvi
Cool !! Then I believe you would be giving me a good news very soon !!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
When is the next round of invitations ?


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its on Feb 1st. In the last round, the cut off date for 2613 was 10 Dec with 65 points. I have 65 points and my DOE is 11 Dec. So i hope i make this cut. Can anyone help me with the list of docs required for visa application . I have 1 dependent child and a spouse? Or if there is a aseparate thread for this please refer


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> Its on Feb 1st. In the last round, the cut off date for 2613 was 10 Dec with 65 points. I have 65 points and my DOE is 11 Dec. So i hope i make this cut. Can anyone help me with the list of docs required for visa application . I have 1 dependent child and a spouse? Or if there is a aseparate thread for this please refer


There you go Prakash !

Mandatory docs:

1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - these will be updated online via your HAP ID by the clinic (self + dependents).
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents).
6. Marriage certificate (if applicable).
7. Police clearance certificates (all countries where you've lived for more than 1 year).

Optional Docs - some case officers ask for these.

1. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
2. English test score scan.
3. Skill assessment scan.
4. Resume (general).

Even I'm in the same boat with 65 points for 2613. 
And have a child and spouse as dependants. 

Get your PCC done for your wife and yourself. Medicals is required for all three of them.


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

shrinivaskk said:


> There you go Prakash !
> 
> Mandatory docs:
> 
> ...


All the best. Even I am in the same boat as you. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you shrinivaskk

Can I upload the same documents that I used for ACS
-employment reference letters
-degree certificate and transcripts

Passport scan- Do i need to scan the visa stamping pages as well? 
Would a color scan be enough or do i need to take a photocopy of it and get it attested?

Would a color scan of the following suffice or a attested photocopy is required?
Marriage certificate
Birth certificates
IT return documents
Bank statements
Payslips



shrinivaskk said:


> There you go Prakash !
> 
> Mandatory docs:
> 
> ...


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ashvi said:


> Hello kkchitnis,
> 
> Yeah, the cut-off is 65 for 2613 job category. I have claimed 10 points for work experience


@ All,
There is a separate thread to discuss EOI invites for Feb 2017. 

Please join to share and update your status after tomorrow's invite. 
All the best folks !

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-189-eoi-invitations-february-2017-a-10.html


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> Thank you shrinivaskk
> 
> Can I upload the same documents that I used for ACS
> -employment reference letters
> ...



Can I upload the same documents that I used for ACS - *YES. You can use same documents. *
-employment reference letters
-degree certificate and transcripts

Passport scan- Do i need to scan the visa stamping pages as well? *Only First and last page*
Would a color scan be enough or do i need to take a photocopy of it and get it attested? *Advisable to have it attested*

Would a color scan of the following suffice or a attested photocopy is required?
Marriage certificate*Must be attested*
Birth certificates*Color scans can do. But if easily possible, get them attestation*
IT return documents*Color scans can do. But if document is in b/w, then better to get attested*
Bank statements*Not required*


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the details!

I shall get back to you if I need more details.



shrinivaskk said:


> Can I upload the same documents that I used for ACS - *YES. You can use same documents. *
> -employment reference letters
> -degree certificate and transcripts
> 
> ...


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there a way to tell how many individuals were invited per occupation code for each round?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

carpenterrn said:


> Is there a way to tell how many individuals were invited per occupation code for each round?


For oversubscribed occupation yes, as they put a quota on invitation limit. There are only 8 occupations that are currently oversubscribed. The rest of the occupations never even fills up to the mark so, no limit yet on others. Apply with 60+ and get a direct invite in the next invitation round on 189.

You have 1 day and some few hours left to get invite. So, yes it is time to prepare your documents for now, create an Immi Account and do medicals before the PR application if you still haven't. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


----------



## carpenterrn (Feb 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> For oversubscribed occupation yes, as they put a quota on invitation limit. There are only 8 occupations that are currently oversubscribed. The rest of the occupations never even fills up to the mark so, no limit yet on others. Apply with 60+ and get a direct invite in the next invitation round on 189.
> 
> You have 1 day and some few hours left to get invite. So, yes it is time to prepare your documents for now, create an Immi Account and do medicals before the PR application if you still haven't. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185


Thankls, also found out how to do this off of another thread: use this: and count how many invites have been offered per code by going back invitation rounds. 
Internet Archive Wayback Machine


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

zujetufume said:


> Its a new opportunity in the new round of 2017/18 skill migration for ICT people, we are blessed, in view of improving ICT in Australia the department of Education has decided to have several ICT occupations in their SOL list, if you want to have your occupation assessed in particular jobs wait till the first round of invitation, don't go for ACS assessment now, otherwise you all will have to go another round to have your occupation asses in particular job role . here is the new list of SOL. Wait... Wait ....
> Here Goes the new list.
> ICT Security Specialist 262112
> Systems Administrator 262113
> ...


Thats a good news. How do you know? i can't find it anywhere on the official website or any other reference website. I got my ACS done for ICT security specialist and the result came in as follow:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Certified Information Security Manager from ISACA completed August 2016 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
Your Certified Information Systems Security Professional from ISC2 completed June 2016 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Institute of Information
Technology completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code. 

And that makes 5 years of work experience , fair enough.

I was going to able to go for 190 VIC state sponsorship but after reading your comment i guess i would be going with 189 skilled independent. Hope its true!


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Pogpog said:


> Hi,
> I submitted eoi 189 last dec5 registered nurse 254418
> Then ive read that the nurse occupation was included in the pro rate list.
> 
> What are the chances that i will get an invite on the next round which is 21 dec?


HI, Could you please let me know your current status?
I am planning to apply for Nurse ( From India) skills assessment but ANMAC said I need to register first with APHRA.
Could you help me in the process? Is PTE accepted for skills assessment?
how we have to register with APHRA and then go for skills assessment?

Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI, Could you please let me know your current status?
> I am planning to apply for Nurse ( From India) skills assessment but ANMAC said I need to register first with APHRA.
> Could you help me in the process? Is PTE accepted for skills assessment?
> how we have to register with APHRA and then go for skills assessment?
> ...


This thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralian-google-page-ranking-indian-nurse.html


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> This thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralian-google-page-ranking-indian-nurse.html


Hi,
Thanks Very much.. information is useful. but as process is little complicated could not workout.
For Nursing they need to do a bridging course for 3 months then only skills assessment is done.


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Camile Cardoso said:


> Dear Friends
> I have submitted an EOI on the 29th of November for 190 as a Forester with 55+ 5 NSW. I would like to have your opinion about the processing time for this position and if I should try to get a better score with Ielts or not. I  currently living in QLD.
> Thankyou


Hi,

I have *B.Sc.Forestry degree.* Now working as Plantation best practice advisor. 

*where my duties are : *

crop testing, Plantation Quality Control, Plantation Quality Assessment, Best Management Practice, Good Agriculture Practice, advising the farm managers, pest and disease control, Lead & conduct Premium seedling quality assessment in Nursery, Inspect plantation fields and nurseries regularly to determine maturity level of plants and forest trees. Assist & co-ordinate with R&D Team on research program trials on site sustainability, site nutrition management, plantation tending practices and site preparation.

Work scientifically & co-ordinate with Research and Development Team to
produce the finest plants with good disease & insect resistant characteristics.
Responsible for Clonal Site Interaction (CSI) Trials with R&D Team to select the best eucalyptus clones for operations.

*Now please help me what occupation should i choose??
*
*Either Forester? or Agriculture scientist?? or Agriculture consultant???*

I don't prefer Agriculture consultant because it is in flag list now. In july it may be moved from MTSOL to STSOL.

Actually I choose *489 family sponsered* visa because my *wife's brother* is a PR in australia.


----------

